# EPIC M&M (OOC Thread)



## Calinon (Dec 19, 2003)

Here's our OOC thread gang.  If you have any questions or ooc comments, make them here.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 19, 2003)

Hmmm, this is more than fashionably late.  Ironically, I'm the first to respond here.  I'll slink back in the shadows now, but you haven't seen the last of me...<evil laugh>


----------



## Mimic (Dec 19, 2003)

I am surprised your not playing Agamon.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 19, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I am surprised your not playing Agamon.



He will be, along with Razamir in the future if my plans come to fruition.


----------



## Mule (Dec 19, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He will be, along with Razamir in the future if my plans come to fruition.




You and your plans for global mastery...


----------



## Agamon (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, why do I have a funny feeling he's going to introduce some bad guys called the Army of Darkness?


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, why do I have a funny feeling he's going to introduce some bad guys called the Army of Darkness?




As long as the evil Ash is leading it, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Don't want to get mentally... harmed... *

I was just looking at my sheet on the website, and I noticed my Will Save is short -- I have a +2 for Wisdom, and a +2 for Iron Will, but I only have a +2 listed on my Will Save.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 22, 2003)

Army of Darkness sounds fun!

And I'll fix that tomorrow Mordane.

On another note, I don't expect many posts between the 24th and 26th   I'll keep watching the boards, but things will likely move slowly during that time.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 23, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Now granted this is a comic book, but I still doubt Straightjacket could manage to fall faster than they do(just ask Gallileo), thus he's probably going to have to do nothing. The source of the problem is unconscious, so nothing to do there either. I suppose I'll just hold my action.
> 
> buzzard



While that is true, some folks have powers of flight and movement which allow them to make Gallileo roll over in his grave.  Your stretching ignores the laws of physics as well.  Remember the old comic books with the Fantastic 4?  The invisible girl would be falling and Mister Fantastic would be able to stretch fast enough to grab her before she went splut.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 23, 2003)

I find it odd that only 3 of the characters can fly


----------



## Elementor (Dec 24, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I find it odd that only 3 of the characters can fly




Why is that odd?  Unless you are trying to be punny with 3 being an odd number.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 24, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Why is that odd?  Unless you are trying to be punny with 3 being an odd number.




I just figured that at least half of the characters would be able to fly.


----------



## Deva (Dec 24, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I just figured that at least half of the characters would be able to fly.




Bah! Flying is so overrated.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 24, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Bah! Flying is so overrated.




I agree!  Flight just feels... passe to me; it's cool, but, it's like... "Oh boy!  Another superhero who can fly!" 


Then again, my favorite superheroes were always Wolverine, Spiderman... I'm kinda partial to Spawn, too -- none of whom can "fly."


No offense to any of the players with characters who can fly, though -- I'm sure their powers will be very useful when Push comes to shove.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 24, 2003)

My guy's got powers like Firestorm and looks like Captain Atom/Silver Surfer, so I figured flying would fit.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 24, 2003)

I like flying, it's the one thing I always wanted to do as a kid.



> Sure that works, just make sure I got room for a sleeper hold if I need one.




Just out of curiosity, is the sleeper hold an actual wrestling hold or is it just that WWE kind of wrestling thing?


----------



## Agamon (Dec 24, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, is the sleeper hold an actual wrestling hold or is it just that WWE kind of wrestling thing?




No, the sleeper's not Grecko-Roman, if that's what you mean.  It can work if applied properly, however, as it cuts off the flow of blood to the brain.  The problem is applying it properly.  It'd be easier just to choke someone.


----------



## Elementor (Dec 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, the sleeper's not Grecko-Roman, if that's what you mean.  It can work if applied properly, however, as it cuts off the flow of blood to the brain.  The problem is applying it properly.  It'd be easier just to choke someone.




And typically a person trying to perform a sleeper hold does tend to just choke the other party accidentally.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a question about my powers. Let`s looks at 4 cases.

1.Super Speed 10
2.Super Speed 7
3.Super Dexterity 10
4.Super Dexterity 7

What I want to know, it is how I will mimic each of these powers. I suppose:

1. Mimic: Nothing, Backlash: ???
2. Mimic: Nothing, Backlash: ???
3. Mimic: SupDex 8, Backlash DC (15 + 2)
4. Mimic: SupDex 7, No backlash


----------



## Mimic (Dec 24, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I have a question about my powers. Let`s looks at 4 cases.
> 
> 1.Super Speed 10
> 2.Super Speed 7
> ...




1 Mimic Nothing roll against backlash
2 Mimic Nothing roll against backlash

At present you can't mimic super-speed its cost per rank is 6 you can copy powers of 5 and under

3 Mimic SuperDex 8
4 Mimic SuperDex 7

Super dex cost 4 per rank since you can copy 5 and under your golden.

The part that was confusing to me was it's not the rank but the base cost of the power and if you have any extra powers attached to the main power it increases the cost by 1

example:
Super Strength cost per rank 4 [it doesn't matter what the rank is] (everything is good you can mimic)
add the extra protect and the cost increases to 5 (still good)
add the extra leaping and the cost of super strength increase to 6 (SOL for you)


----------



## Agamon (Dec 25, 2003)

Not all extras only cost 1 point/rank though. For example:

Shapeshift by itself is 2 ponts/rank.
Shapeshift with the Growth extra is 7 points/rank (Growth costs 5 points per rank as an extra).


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 27, 2003)

It's so lonely here... no one posting...


----------



## Agamon (Dec 27, 2003)

It's just a Christmas thing, tomorrow, I'm guessing things will be back to normal.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 27, 2003)

Darn Christmas...


----------



## Mule (Dec 27, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Darn Christmas...




Bah humbug!


----------



## Calinon (Dec 27, 2003)

Mule said:
			
		

> Bah humbug!



Hope everyone had a good Christmas


----------



## Mimic (Dec 27, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Michelle
> 
> The controlled magnetic field of the track is perhaps the most amazing thing you have ever experienced. You wonder if you could control it, or maybe even absorb it! If only you could reach it... hmm... it's a good twelve feet away on all sides. But can't you fly?




Why do I get a moth to the flame type feeling about this?


----------



## Elementor (Dec 28, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Why do I get a moth to the flame type feeling about this?




I take it she was the kid that had to lick the frozen flagpole wasnt she.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 28, 2003)

Heh, if it was a moth to flame thing I'd have let you use a hero point to re-roll a will save.

Oh, and Elementor, you didn't hear anything Dara was saying or mentally projecting.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't think I would have used the re-roll anyways. This just looks too tempting


----------



## buzzard (Dec 28, 2003)

Not that it really matters, but I would have put Cosmo in a sleeper hold and kept him in lullaby land as instructed. No big deal either way. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Dec 28, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Not that it really matters, but I would have put Cosmo in a sleeper hold and kept him in lullaby land as instructed. No big deal either way.
> 
> buzzard



I would have given you a chance too as well, if he hadn't beaten your initiative by 11   I just didn't post the roll on that, since it was a pretty minor deal.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 29, 2003)

> "Trust me, you don't want to do that," X12 says, walking up behind Michelle. "Making suitcases float is one thing, but unless your arm has a resistance value high enough to take being hit by lightning a few times, I'd pull your hand back -- your hair won't ever be the same again, and your complexion won't look good in charred black..."




Ah, you do know that she is floating in the air 12 feet away from the edge of the platform

Fortunately, with her forcefield up she is immune to electricity, so it will not kill her...


----------



## Calinon (Dec 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Ah, you do know that she is floating in the air 12 feet away from the edge of the platform
> 
> Fortunately, with her forcefield up she is immune to electricity, so it will not kill her...



Actually, they spot you as you are about to leave the edge of the platform, so they get a chance to try to save you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Ah, you do know that she is floating in the air 12 feet away from the edge of the platform
> 
> Fortunately, with her forcefield up she is immune to electricity, so it will not kill her...





I had Calinon's impression of the situation as well.  After giving you my advice, you're welcome to do whatever you wish -- you're an adult, and I assume you know what you're doing...


----------



## Elementor (Dec 29, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I had Calinon's impression of the situation as well.  After giving you my advice, you're welcome to do whatever you wish -- you're an adult, and I assume you know what you're doing...




Actually none of us are adults......


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 29, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Actually none of us are adults......




Euphemism, man... euphemism...


----------



## Calinon (Dec 29, 2003)

I won't delay fights very long with hero point re-rolls.  When you plan an attack, please try to list when you'll use a hero point.  For defending, it can't really be helped but to pause and ask.

For example:  I am going to punch Jackal and will use a hero point to re-roll if the dice roll is less than 10.

-or-

I am going to taunt Speed Demon so he loses his dodge bonus, and will re-roll if the dice roll is less than 12.

This will make things roll along a bit smoother.  I'll resolve the grapple this afternoon.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I won't delay fights very long with hero point re-rolls.  When you plan an attack, please try to list when you'll use a hero point.  For defending, it can't really be helped but to pause and ask.
> 
> For example:  I am going to punch Jackal and will use a hero point to re-roll if the dice roll is less than 10.
> 
> ...




Ok how about we assume I never spend a hero point if I roll better than ten. I do have a rules question, how often do you get new hero points? My other general rule is dependent on that. If the resupply is frequent, then I'll use a hero point when I roll an attack lower than 6. If not, I will have to do it case by case. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Dec 29, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Ok how about we assume I never spend a hero point if I roll better than ten. I do have a rules question, how often do you get new hero points? My other general rule is dependent on that. If the resupply is frequent, then I'll use a hero point when I roll an attack lower than 6. If not, I will have to do it case by case.
> 
> buzzard



Hero points will reset at the beginning of each "chapter".  Chapter length will vary, but probably run 15-20 pages in length.  They won't reset based on an in game time frame, so even if one chapter covers several months of time, while another only covered a few days, you only get your standard allotment of hero points per chapter.

It might just be better to base your hero point use for attacks and skill checks on a incident by incident basis, since various opponents will be of obviously different abilities.  Jackal versus a street cop for example.  You might want to re-roll that 15 against Jackal, but against a street cop be confident that it grapples him; both are below ten on the dice roll for Straightjacket for example.

But I can definitely apply a general rule to individual characters if you prefer that.  Either way, your choice


----------



## Mule (Dec 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *The Arcade*
> Vince and Randall, along with a number of other students, have rushed to the arcade.  It is an amazing room, about 50' x 30', filled with loud sounds and flashing lights of holographic video games.  A 3D head to head space combat simulator is in the center of the room, begging to be played.  The sounds are loud enough, once you add the sounds of teens playing the games, that none of you notice the battle going on outside.




OOC:  Is there any chance of Loki noticing the kaffufle?  He's a pretty obsevant fellow, maybe the actions of a bystander could clue him in?  Loki can read lips, and has super sight, I was just wondering if you made a die roll or something.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 29, 2003)

Mule said:
			
		

> OOC: Is there any chance of Loki noticing the kaffufle? He's a pretty obsevant fellow, maybe the actions of a bystander could clue him in? Loki can read lips, and has super sight, I was just wondering if you made a die roll or something.



Rolls were made, I just don't report all rolls.  Those in the arcade have nearly zero chance of noticing anything unless it is happening directly outside the door and a stray fireball ends up detonating inside.


----------



## Elementor (Dec 30, 2003)

Mule said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is there any chance of Loki noticing the kaffufle?  He's a pretty obsevant fellow, maybe the actions of a bystander could clue him in?  Loki can read lips, and has super sight, I was just wondering if you made a die roll or something.




Loki is just sacred I am going to OWN him in this video game.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 30, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I imagine I'll try to wrap him up again. If the shapechange will get him free, I'll try to stretch and completely englobe him so there isn't a way out (call it a pin maybe).
> 
> buzzard



I am being descriptive with him changing shape, rather than saying you hit or miss.  What actually happened is your roll didn't beat his defense, so he escaped your clutches.  It was close, so he had to have been clever to do it.

When you guys use your powers, make sure to post something like what Agamon did with his transmutation.  It's not 100% necessary, but it avoids me making calls on what you are or are not using.  Using Mimic as an example, he might do this with Michelle:

_OOC:  Activate force field +8 (free action), Energy blast +8S at Jackal (half action), Activate flight (half action)_

Just an example.  All the +8, free action stuff isn't needed, but makes my life easier.  But describing the powers/skills you are using avoids me being able to use it against you, like saying "Sorry, you didn't say you raised your force field..."  Muahaha, the evil power I have...


----------



## buzzard (Dec 30, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I am being descriptive with him changing shape, rather than saying you hit or miss.  What actually happened is your roll didn't beat his defense, so he escaped your clutches.  It was close, so he had to have been clever to do it.
> 
> When you guys use your powers, make sure to post something like what Agamon did with his transmutation.  It's not 100% necessary, but it avoids me making calls on what you are or are not using.  Using Mimic as an example, he might do this with Michelle:
> 
> ...




Will do. Though for future reference, envelop should be viewed as use growth(6) to max size, and then do a grapple attack on the target if within reach (20'). 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Dec 30, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Will do. Though for future reference, envelop should be viewed as use growth(6) to max size, and then do a grapple attack on the target if within reach (20').
> 
> buzzard



Okie dokie


----------



## Mimic (Dec 30, 2003)

Just out of curiosity is there anyone else in the terminal besides us?



> Currently, Rebound is standing nearest the brick wall created by Neutron. Pooky is atop it. Straightjacket is about 10' from Rebound, and another 10' (pretty much a straight line) from Jackal's back. X12 is between Jackal and the still unconscious Cosmo, trying to recover from Jackal's trickery. Neutron and Amazon stand about twenty feet to the left of Jackal. Grandmother is a few feet behind them sitting on a bench. Stealer is near the bottom of the stairs with Johan, about 30' past Jackal.




And where is Michelle standing?


----------



## Calinon (Dec 30, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity is there anyone else in the terminal besides us?  And where is Michelle standing?



The facility appears vacant, though there are security monitors.  Michelle is by the stairs, well out of the way of the fracas.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The facility appears vacant, though there are security monitors. Michelle is by the stairs, well out of the way of the fracas.



Happy New Year


----------



## Calinon (Jan 1, 2004)

ROFL... Lord Chromium... better watch out, names like that might stick!


----------



## Velmont (Jan 1, 2004)

As I said in the IC, I have a connection now. Only a 28k modem phone connection, but still one, so I will show up once a day, maybe more if I am at school (that will be later), and sometimes, I may miss a day, but I should not do that two days in a row.

And happy new year everyone.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> ROFL... Lord Chromium... better watch out, names like that might stick!




That's fine, I have fun names for everybody...


----------



## Mule (Jan 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> That's fine, I have fun names for everybody...




Ooooo, what's mine?


----------



## Elementor (Jan 2, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> Ooooo, what's mine?




I think your board name is funny enough Sam.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 3, 2004)

Is Michelle still feeling queasy?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 3, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Is Michelle still feeling queasy?



Nopers, it passed fairly quickly, and you didn't feel ill when the train started up again.


----------



## Mule (Jan 3, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> I think your board name is funny enough Sam.




Them's fightin words, Heath.  Heh.
*Elementor my dear Watson!*


----------



## Mimic (Jan 3, 2004)

> Loki, X12 and Multibrain know they still have their powers available.




Are they the only ones that have their powers available?


----------



## Elementor (Jan 3, 2004)

Gah!  I have a +4 bonus against being surprised.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 3, 2004)

Only those three have their powers right now, yup.

And you came close on that surprise roll, and nearly beat the Leader on initiative, even without your super speed bonus.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 3, 2004)

Oops, I do appologize, I meant to post a map earlier.  I'll get one up shortly for you... not exactly pretty, but it'll do the job.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2004)

But why on Earth do I suck so badly on Initiative rolls? Really, all three so far are 5 or below. I'll be getting Improved Initiative ASAP, putting it on my quick analyzation skills.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 4, 2004)

Sometimes its good to go last.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 4, 2004)

Well, someone's gotta suck... on the bright side, it means you haven't been shot yet because you've posed no threat!


----------



## Mimic (Jan 4, 2004)

never mind


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2004)

What, I canèt show up for a little 24h and see what you have done... I really need to come twice a day for that game. Hope I don't slow it too much... Well, will go better with the time.

And I lost my power, oops! Well, let's say Kevin didn't feel his power lose yet, so it will explain his move.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> What, I canèt show up for a little 24h and see what you have done... I really need to come twice a day for that game. Hope I don't slow it too much... Well, will go better with the time.
> 
> And I lost my power, oops! Well, let's say Kevin didn't feel his power lose yet, so it will explain his move.



Things do move along at a fair clip and not to worry; you haven't slowed anything down at all.  Weekends are good times for me to move things along 

And sounds like a plan; until you try to use your power, you wouldn't necessarily know you don't have it available.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2004)

If I was fast enough, I would have seen the four Loki, but I wouldn't be able to see which is the one, and that would have give me a warning, as that mean I'm no longuer mimicking Loki's powers, and there is something wrong with mines.

But Kevin is not use yet to all that combat thing. He always used it to pass his course up to now, nothing more.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Well, someone's gotta suck... on the bright side, it means you haven't been shot yet because you've posed no threat!



 Ah, so Johan has actually been biding his time, seeing what the opposition is capable of. 
Which would be a smart move if he could actually fight.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have to agree... Improved Initiative is starting to sound really good here as well...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2004)

Well, at least my initiative isn't the worst this time around. I'm improving!


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Hero point used to counter fatigue for extra effort of "Horde" extra leaving no hero points left for other rolls this round._



Actually, that's extra effort to raise the power level by +2. If you look at Horde, it says: "The extra has no affect on how many duplicates you can create in one action". I then reduced my effective bonus by 6, to create 7 duplicates (I seem to have miscalculated earlier, that's a total of 8 of Johan) with an effective rank of +4.
*Edit:* Oh, and: "Your duplications have no Hero Points of their own, but can use your Hero Points for their actions". So they can spend my HPs, so technically I'm not spending HPs for them. So, as I understand it, my HP pool can be depleted of more than one HP in a given round. Of course, that's just my interpretation.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> (that's a total of 8 of Johan)




I've been trying to get over this since I read it... All I can think of is a Marx Brothers movie with lots of circus movement-sort-of-things going on... 

*Leader:* "Oh, I'll get you!"
*Johan:* "No you won't!  Get'em, Me's!"

_insert chorus of "Mine" noises (like the seagulls in _Finding Nemo_) from copies as they gank the Leader..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2004)

Just wait till Johan puts that big brain of his to assume some basic knowledge on combat tactics and practise. 

Or when his mind control starts to expand from only affecting his duplicates to everybody.
"Go home."
"Yes, masters..." (After 9 Will saves in the same round)


----------



## Calinon (Jan 5, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Actually, that's extra effort to raise the power level by +2. If you look at Horde, it says: "The extra has no affect on how many duplicates you can create in one action". I then reduced my effective bonus by 6, to create 7 duplicates (I seem to have miscalculated earlier, that's a total of 8 of Johan) with an effective rank of +4.
> *Edit:* Oh, and: "Your duplications have no Hero Points of their own, but can use your Hero Points for their actions". So they can spend my HPs, so technically I'm not spending HPs for them. So, as I understand it, my HP pool can be depleted of more than one HP in a given round. Of course, that's just my interpretation.



Ok, well in the future, state your powers like Agamon does to avoid confusion.  I didn't know what extra effort you were trying to accomplish and had to take the best guess and let you use horde in a different way to try to accomodate you.  One duplicate banged his head and died when he was tripped back after his failed attempt (Mb4) and another (Mb6) simply vanishes.  Now you have 7 duplicates.

As for hero points, you and your duplicates still count as one character.  But even if this were not the case, you are only able to use one hero point per round, even if you are spending them for someone else.  This applies to hero and villain points of course, and to everyone, regardless of feats or abilities that let you spend hero points for someone else in any way shape or form.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 5, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> _OOC: When my Initiative comes up, I can issue my change of orders to the Med-Bot and dive for the case, correct?_



Yuppers.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yuppers.




Cool... I figured that would be okay in the action scheme, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll remember to be more specific from now on, just didn't remember that extra effort could be used to gain extras, first actual game with the rules and all...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 6, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Yes I will reroll my Damage save I rolled a freakin 1.



Actually, until your turn and the removal of the bracelet, you have no powers.  You actually rolled a 9.  Reflex save is affected by super-speed.  Still, you definitely want to re-roll this   Oh, and once your turn hits, you are going to jump up in the initiative order thanks to your super-speediness.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 7, 2004)

I will not be home for most of the night and I don't want to hold up the story so depending on what happens here is what michelle will do:

If the leader gets the case she will attempt to grab it again or

If the leader doesn't get the case she will attempt to take the weapons away or

If she is informed about the upcoming crash she will attempt to slow the train down.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2004)

Can I do that replace-a-duplicate-with-myself trick the leader did? Dammit, should've chosen to make less dups.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 7, 2004)

Battlesuit! Cool...

Got a question for you. As I recovered my powers, I suppose I see that I have completly lost Loki's powers that were mimicked before the incident.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 7, 2004)

Mimic, I shall control Michelle like she were my own character.  She should charge a batallion of soldiers shortly. 

Dalamar, the power of the villianous leader came at a price I think you would prefer not to pay.  That being said, now that you've seen the power, given time, and understanding that I'd restrict it's ability in the same "fashion" as the leader, you may be able to take it as an extra.  Not just this instant, but keep it in mind for the future.

Velmont, you did lose the powers of Loki since your powers were temporarily neutralized.  However, given the trade off that you are now in a kick-ass battlesuit, I don't think you will mind


----------



## Mule (Jan 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _free action teasing and mockery (way to look like a monster! go weakness!)_




HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2004)

I like Speed Demon... so I'd like to go on record as saying I don't think he, as a PL8 character, should have to fight the ABC Warrior... but this is gonna be fun to watch...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 7, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Dammit! X12 exclaims as he loses grip of the case. Watching the carnage unfold, with the injured mounting, X12 calls new orders to the Med-Bot. "Med-Bot! New Orders! Assist Triage Level 2 patients!" he barks as he advances on Jackal, pulling one of his gloves off with his teeth.
> 
> "Get up! No slouching when we need you!' X12 yells at the comatose Jackal as he grabs him by the wrist with his bare hand.
> 
> ...



Just a minor thing... I assume this actually reads "yells at the comatose Jackal as he grabs him by the wrist... right after he tears the sword free of his throat."

It's only minor because if you don't do that, you both end up with the wound and nobody is helped 

Now for the major thing.  There is a gun toting lunatic shooting Neutron, standing over Jackal.  It might be very risky to try to both you and Jackal to find yourselves both prone and at the mercy of said gun-toting lunatic.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just a minor thing... I assume this actually reads "yells at the comatose Jackal as he grabs him by the wrist... right after he tears the sword free of his throat."
> 
> It's only minor because if you don't do that, you both end up with the wound and nobody is helped
> 
> Now for the major thing.  There is a gun toting lunatic shooting Neutron, standing over Jackal.  It might be very risky to try to both you and Jackal to find yourselves both prone and at the mercy of said gun-toting lunatic.




I missed the gun-toting psycho...  and the sword still in him bit... Hmm...
You make some excellent points... Blast!  The day will be mine, Trebek!


----------



## Mimic (Jan 7, 2004)

Rats, I thought Michelle only took a stun hit but wasn't stunned, would have used a hero point to recover, oh well what can you do.

As for the gun-toting psycho, wasn't he pumped full of drugs last turn, shouldn't he be in la-la land?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Damage saves of 22 and 15 (including your force field bonus). The shot from the soldier by the stairs ricochets off your force field, but the other strikes you in the arm. You take 1 stun hit and are stunned._



You'd already used a hero point to try to keep the case, so were out of luck on stun recovery.  As for the drugged up leader, yup, he was injected with sedatives, but made his fort save.  He made his save again this round, I just don't report every roll for the bad guys.  He will be forced to make a lot of saves for a long time too with the amount of drugs in his system.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2004)

I just double-checked the bonus my duplicates hove on Computers, just in case. 

Int bonus +3
Super-Intelligence +3
Skill ranks +4 (maximum the duplicates can have)
Skill Focus +3
_Total:_ +13

"Super-Intelligence adds its rank to your Intelligence *checks* and all skill checks with Intelligence as their key ability." Which means that I have two separate +3 bonuses to Computers instead of a single +6 (which would be dropped to +4).
Of course, you're free to house rule on this issue.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You'd already used a hero point to try to keep the case, so were out of luck on stun recovery.  As for the drugged up leader, yup, he was injected with sedatives, but made his fort save.  He made his save again this round, I just don't report every roll for the bad guys.  He will be forced to make a lot of saves for a long time too with the amount of drugs in his system.




Couldn't I use the hero point this round to shrug off the stun effect? Or can you only do it on the round you are stunned?

Maybe we will get lucky and he will slip into a coma...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 7, 2004)

You could if you really wanted to, but then again that is your hero point for the round.  I certainly won't stop you from doing so.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 7, 2004)

Nah, it's cool. Just wanted to make sure I understand the rules.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 8, 2004)

I think my next action will be to disarm the Leader by well... cutting off his arm... 


Actually, I was wondering... is there any way I could use an Extra Effort or a Hero Point (or both maybe) with my Empathic Healing and temporarily turn myself into a conduit for pain?  If so... I'd try and grab the Leader, and then grab Jackal... and pass Jackal's dying onto the Leader... just a thought, since I don't have any cool "attack" powers.  Maybe it'll be something I can work on developing as a power stunt or extra or something later on.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd say no, at least for now.  I could see you attempting to reverse your power however, inflicting your wounds (if you have any) on someone else, though that is a really really really dark thing to do.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'd say no, at least for now.  I could see you attempting to reverse your power however, inflicting your wounds (if you have any) on someone else, though that is a really really really dark thing to do.





Well... we don't know quite where I come from... might be fun to turn out to be a dark horse...


----------



## Mule (Jan 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Loki, due to being a wimp, uses a hero point to boost his strength._




Poor Loki, even the GM picks on him... heh


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Out of curiosity, what's the Damage bonus on that hand blaster the Leader is using?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 9, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what's the Damage bonus on that hand blaster the Leader is using?



Now, if I told you that, you'd know immediately what you'd need to roll for a damage save.  So, to be fair, if I told you that, I'd have to not allow re-rolls on damage saves against this leader.  And that could be potentially a bad thing.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Now, if I told you that, you'd know immediately what you'd need to roll for a damage save. So, to be fair, if I told you that, I'd have to not allow re-rolls on damage saves against this leader. And that could be potentially a bad thing.



Oh and I'm using the -5 rule.  Basically, this means, that a weapon can be reduced to -5 power by protection and still affect you.  So, for example, Raisa could still get shot and hurt by a handgun with a +3 damage bonus.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Then, what, pray tell, is the use of the Durability feat?  It would be completely useless for someone with a Damage Save of +5, and for Raisa and I only provides its protection for attacks of +5 or higher.  That completely changes my outlook on this -- I took the feat to simulate X12's deadened response to pain (stun instead of lethal), and came in under the impression that firearms less than a high-powered rifle meant little to me in the long run as far as pain went.


In the end, I accept the ruling, which is fine, but I do wish we'd known that beforehand.  If I'd known that I might end up in a fire-fight with something that could actually 'hurt' me temporarily (lethal hits), I would have gone at this much more cautiously.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 9, 2004)

That's an easy one 

Durability turns lethal weapon damage that is less than your damage save bonus into stun damage.  For example, Raisa gets shot by a weapon with +8L as it's damage bonus.  To her, this weapon deals stun damage.

As for why that is important...

Getting knocked out is way better than getting disabled or killed.  Also, unless you have regeneration, stun damage comes back a heckuva lot faster than lethal damage.

For game purposes, I determine lethal/stun damage type before protection factors.  So regardless of protection, a +10 rocket launcher will deal lethal damage to her.  However, her saving throw would then be against a reduced dc of 15 + (10-protection rank) thanks to protection.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 9, 2004)

And yes, I do know your feat should protect you from lethal damage. Kinda makes you wonder why it didn't... and why you actually felt the pain like a normal person.

But here's the spoiler because I see the potential for a needless argument.

X12 has had his flashbacks giving him and his companions clues to the bracelet, but never removed his.  His actual unluckiness was not the staggering fall (he actually missed horribly, has no penatly to his defense, is not prone, and would have missed horribly even if a hero point was used -- I checked, but didn't let you use one since it would have been a miss), but the fact that his bracelet overcame his innate mental defenses and robbed him of his power.  I twisted the rules a wee bit in order to not reveal this outright.

Currently, as he's quickly realizing, he has none of his powers nor any of his (super) feats which have been gained through his powers or mutations.  This includes his durability feat.  Hence his noticing that the gunshot wound hurts badly, rather than the little sting he expected.  Normally, it wouldn't even have broken your skin and you'd have a tiny bruise that would fast vanish.

Anyway, with the exception of one or two minor booboos I do make at work, I'm pretty good with the rules.  You and Amazon are really hard to hurt, so in a major battle I have to do one or two things to keep your lives interesting and keep you all off balance.  Kinda tough to do when only using one mutant 

Anyway, long ramble.  You took the lethal hit.  You were supposed to take the lethal hit.  You don't have your powers.  Prepare to defend thyself, strange hairless man!


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Slow boards...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ah...

NP.  That's completely fine; I will continue to play as though I have no knowledge; I was just very confused.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Double Post.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Anyway, long ramble. You took the lethal hit. You were supposed to take the lethal hit. You don't have your powers. Prepare to defend thyself, strange hairless man!




Can't!  That would be using OOC knowledge... 
I am SO getting shot in the chest...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 9, 2004)

A new featl will be entering the game shortly.

Double Posting
Cost:  2PP

Use this feat to be soundly defeated by message boards.  A successful computer skill roll, to which this feat adds +10, will lead to confusion of your game master, especially when used on In Character posts.  Success is deemed automatic when using EN World during the day.

_Special:  Mordane gets this feat for free._

You might get shot... then again, you might dexterously avoid the blast and Neutron will get shot!  Good lord, I'm in a win-win scenario!


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 9, 2004)

I have such horrible luck with the boards...


----------



## buzzard (Jan 9, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Can't!  That would be using OOC knowledge...
> I am SO getting shot in the chest...





Don't worry Straightjacket will save you (if he can ever hit his target). 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 9, 2004)

Now that he's flanked, he's probably going to get good and proper owned.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You might get shot... then again, you might dexterously avoid the blast and Neutron will get shot!  Good lord, I'm in a win-win scenario!




Or the shot will go through X12 and hit Neutron, 2 birds with one stone...


----------



## Agamon (Jan 10, 2004)

> Carl uses his disintigration power. It doesn't affect flesh, though most of Raisa's top is shredded. For decency, her underclothes make their save easily.




Y'know, the funny thing is, I don't think Cal has ever even read Gen 13 before...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 10, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> With the threat in the immediate area in control now that Titan is here, Speed Demon starts heading through the passenger cars to try and find the Steward and Stewardess that fled earlier.



You are trying to make it easy on me, right?  Just to get this straight, you want to move past the ABC, stand next to the MK192, open the door to the next car, then enter it, and are hoping nothing out right pwns you while you do this standing next to two murderous robots of a gun-toting nature?  

Maybe you want a back-up plan in effect, just on the off chance that something doesn't go quite as planned...an "if I find myself attacked by killer robots" back-up plan.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You are trying to make it easy on me, right?  Just to get this straight, you want to move past the ABC, stand next to the MK192, open the door to the next car, then enter it, and are hoping nothing out right pwns you while you do this standing next to two murderous robots of a gun-toting nature?
> 
> Maybe you want a back-up plan in effect, just on the off chance that something doesn't go quite as planned...an "if I find myself attacked by killer robots" back-up plan.




I was of the distinct impression that the ABC was down for the count.  Oops.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 10, 2004)

Yay, Issue 1 and I have a mortal enemy already.  Good on me.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Or the shot will go through X12 and hit Neutron, 2 birds with one stone...




I'm made of hardier stuff than that!


----------



## Calinon (Jan 10, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> I was of the distinct impression that the ABC was down for the count. Oops.



He's a pretty tough bot.  He's been damaged quite nicely, but isn't down by any means.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 11, 2004)

X12's Mental Note: the next time Jackal has something forced through his throat, remember to laugh heartily and then leave it there. GRRR!  He just makes me so mad!


----------



## Velmont (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry guys, completly forgot to tell I was away for the week-end. I am catching up all thevents and should post my next action in the next hours.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 12, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> X12's Mental Note: the next time Jackal has something forced through his throat, remember to laugh heartily and then leave it there. GRRR! He just makes me so mad!



Good, his work here is done!


----------



## Mule (Jan 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Good, his work here is done!




Pretty handy guy to have on your side though.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 12, 2004)

The joy of doing a game with the characters as teens is that teens are so easily distracted and often don't realize the sheer importance of their actions, nor consider the results of their actions.

I feel so evil today, and I owe it all to Agamon's years of instruction in evil-GM'ing.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 13, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: If he didn't spot that



That's the one you get to use, since you didn't spot the problem.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 14, 2004)

Mule, and everyone, here's a good hardness reference (har har, no jokes)

Ice/Paper/Rope = 0
Glass = 1
Soil/Dirt = 3
Wood = 5
Stone = 8
Iron = 10
Steel = 15
Super-Alloys = 20+

So for those with energy control that can create stuff up to your rank in hardness, there's a good guideline to give you an idea of how hard the stuff is.  For Mule, his light is like soft dirt.  That doesn't mean it flows like dirt would, it just means that if something could get through soft dirt, it can get through the object created (or destroy it, given time).


----------



## Calinon (Jan 14, 2004)

Just so you all know, everyone has all of their wounds, lethal and stun, healed fully.  Any disabled conditions are removed.  Someone also asked me about recovery from injuries, so I thought I'd try to clear that up.

Dying needs a fort save (dc10) to stabilize.  You get this at the end of the round you are reduced to dying in.  You can use a hero point to automatically stabilize.

If you are knocked out, you remain that way for ten rounds.  After that, you make a fort save (dc10) to wake up.  When you wake up, you are groggy and have a minor penalty to your rolls for a round.  You may spend a hero point to make an immediate check to recover from knocked out.  Being knocked out also usually means being knocked prone.

If you are disabled, you are unable to take any strenuous actions (including power use) or you shift to dying.  You may take non-strenuous half actions.  Once you are disabled, you remain disabled for a full day.  At the end of each day, you get a fort save (dc20) to recover.  In our campaign, if you are disabled and there hasn't been a successful medical check on you (even first aid), the dc is 30.  You may use a hero point to immediately check to recover from being disabled.  People with the healing skill can give you another immediate check as well, adding their healing ranks to the check.  You can have no "hits" and still be disabled.

Lethal hits will return one per day if untreated, faster based on the success of the medical check if treated.  Of course, healing and regeneration circumvent this, granting far faster healing.  Stun hits return at a rate of one per hour, faster based on the success of medical checks.

A little tough, I know, but if I ever throw you into a deadly combat with ten lethal hits, you are permitted to berate me heavily.  Bah, you can berate me anyway, but less than ten lethal hits and you're just whinin'! 

On an unrleated note, anyone else glad they didn't take the "Disturbing Appearance" drawback?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> On an unrleated note, anyone else glad they didn't take the "Disturbing Appearance" drawback?





NO!  I wanna be portrayed as a baby-eating, reporter bashing psycho too!


----------



## Calinon (Jan 14, 2004)

Hep me!  Hep me!  Da goat headed boy et ma baby!


----------



## Calinon (Jan 15, 2004)

I added a student section to the website, and updated the news.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 15, 2004)

Points to buzzard for his "So... how about this weather?" tactics...


----------



## Mule (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the student section, very helpful.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 16, 2004)

Folks have emailed me asking if they can do what they want in regards to upcoming plots.  

Absolutely!  In fact, the plot is driven by what you do.  While I may come up with challenges for you, it's absolutely up to you what direction you go.  So if you want to find out who's behind the attacks, go for it.  If you want to find agents of MERC and go after them, cool beans.  If you want to set up a robot war division within the school, I'm all for it.  If a bunch of you get together to form a secret crime fighting team to hone your skills without telling EPIC, way cool, I'll be seeing you in hospital soon!  (Just kidding!)  Heck, if you want to go shopping at a nearby mall as a storyline, way cool.

Seriously though, while I have an overall plot in mind, how you get to it is ultimately up to you.  So do what you want, discuss it among your alter-egos.

In other news, I'll be wrapping up this first episode by mid-week I hope, and the next episode will shift a week or two into the future.  This will give you opportunity to spend the soon to be coming experience before the start of the second issue.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin walks to the vid-phone. He composes a number and wait for some minutes. "Well, just said I am at Epic HQ and I am safe. Thanks to transmit the message, Andrea." Kevin walk to the grass and lie down, and don't seems to be happy at all.



Heh, no vid-phones are available, Velmont.  Those of you that didn't make use of the ones in the waiting area had your parents and family contacted, and probably won't get opportunity to call until next issue.

Update late tonight or early tomorrow coming to wrap things up.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, no vid-phones are available, Velmont.  Those of you that didn't make use of the ones in the waiting area had your parents and family contacted, and probably won't get opportunity to call until next issue.
> 
> Update late tonight or early tomorrow coming to wrap things up.





See... I'm lucky... if I wanna contact my parents, all I need to do is hold a seance....


----------



## Mule (Jan 18, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> As soon as he sees Raisa he will run over towards her and ask, "You ok?  They werent too hard on you were they?  I really appreciate what you were trying to do for me back there."





			
				Deva said:
			
		

> I've heard the stuff you did back home, in Brazil, and I just didn't like what they were saying about you, you know?"




ooooOOOOooooo!!

I wonder what their kids would look like, Hahahahahah!


----------



## Deva (Jan 18, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> ooooOOOOooooo!!
> 
> I wonder what their kids would look like, Hahahahahah!





I am so going to hurt you, and not in the good way.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 18, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> ooooOOOOooooo!!
> 
> I wonder what their kids would look like, Hahahahahah!




Very tall and butt ugly?


----------



## Mule (Jan 18, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> I am so going to hurt you, and not in the good way.




Don't tell Heath...


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, no vid-phones are available, Velmont.  Those of you that didn't make use of the ones in the waiting area had your parents and family contacted, and probably won't get opportunity to call until next issue.
> 
> Update late tonight or early tomorrow coming to wrap things up.




Oh? Oops! Well, and wireless technology, can't I have my own wireless vid-phone?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 19, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Oh? Oops! Well, and wireless technology, can't I have my own wireless vid-phone?



Sure, so long as it in no way shape or form becomes a "gadget"  (IE useful beyond its normal means).

In other news, I'll be wrapping this up tomorrow.  The next issue will get posted then as well, and be about two weeks farther along in time frame.  Everyone gets 3 PP to spend from the initital issue.  

A few minor restrictions on PP spending.  Advanced combat training hasn't occurred _yet_ (subtle aint I).  This means no new combat related feats or base attack or defense over 3 can be purchased yet.  Since you are now at a school, pretty much any scholasticly learnable skill is available to you; there's very little in skills that can't be taken.  That's about it.  Lemme know what you want to spend points on, and let me know if you have any questions.

You need to decide prior to doing anything in issue 2, as you can only spend your points between issues.  You may, of course, bank them for later use.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sure, so long as it in no way shape or form becomes a "gadget"  (IE useful beyond its normal means).
> 
> In other news, I'll be wrapping this up tomorrow.  The next issue will get posted then as well, and be about two weeks farther along in time frame.  Everyone gets 3 PP to spend from the initital issue.
> 
> ...




I'll bank. Most of what I would like to raise is combat oriented, and there is not I have done to ustified some raise, even if my attack and defence are under 3.

And my portable wid-phone have a really bad reception in North America


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You need to decide prior to doing anything in issue 2, as you can only spend your points between issues.  You may, of course, bank them for later use.




I'll bank.  I have very specific advancement goals at the present, and I need a good deal more points to even get them off the ground.


----------



## Deva (Jan 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You need to decide prior to doing anything in issue 2, as you can only spend your points between issues.  You may, of course, bank them for later use.




I will bank my points.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 20, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Flopping onto the surprisingly large and comfortable bed she soon drifts off to sleep, her dreams filled with giant indestructable robots.



I've been pwnd!


----------



## Mimic (Jan 20, 2004)

I will bank my 3 points for now


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess I'll bank 2 and spend 1 point on Amazing Save (Damage), gives a (very) slight bump to the survival of my duplicates.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2004)

A few things on power upgrades.  I will allow partial extras, meaning if you have an extra you want, but don't have the points to get it at your full power, you may get it at a lesser power.  (example:  you have super strength 8, want protection, have 5 points, and get protection 5.) You can't advance the base power until all it's extras are at 8, so do this at your risk.  This also means you don't have to save a pile of points that do you no good, instead, training in stages (which makes sense at a school!).  This also means you can advance your base power alone, without advancing all it's extras.

The new errata are out, and it appears force field will be changing.  The first rule I like, that being that it is now treated as protection, rather than an improved damage save.  This makes more sense to me, and really doesn't affect much all in all.  The second thing is that it loses its free extra.  The third thing is that Mental Shield now offers mental protection (gives protection rather than save bonus to will saves from mental attack).  This, of course, only affects Mimic, so I'll harass him in email about it 

Other minor changes, which may be major to some.  Rapid healing is now +1 not +2.  Permanent powers can not be pushed past their limits with extra effort.  Sonic and Vibration energy control now have disintegration as a stunt not an extra (yay for Carl!).  The damaging extra of illusions now cost 2 points per rank (Sorry Mule).  Protection is now permanent as are all "Super" stats, amazing saves, and "Super" skills which just means you can't get +2 ranks through extra effort.

Blah blah blah, nothing major, nothing gamebreaking.  Later gang   I'll be updating the website shortly.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 21, 2004)

Me bank too.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Me bank too.



Ok caveman Grog!


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> The day after arriving at the EPIC school, Randall feels in much better spirits. The memories of the Mag-Lev are quickly pushed to the back of his mind with the excitement of being at the EPIC HQ. He is used to having new surroundings, and quickly adapts to life at the institute. One of the first things he does is find Vincent and apologizes. "I'm sorry for my outburst back at the hospital, no hard feelings?" Randall will create an illusionary tail for Vincent (which he makes so Vincent can't see it) to complete his demonic appearance. Vince's "tail" will be constantly doing funny things like cleaning his ears or picking his nose.
> 
> Randall, who always introduces himself as Loki, quickly becomes the class clown in all his subjects. Exploding pens, giant spiders, floating eyeballs in the soup, no one is safe from his pranks. Except for a few: Thunder, who he wisely refrains from pranking, and Cosmo, Jackal and Raisa, whom he is still intimidated by. But his favorite victim is Vince, whose appearance makes it just too easy.
> 
> ...



Ok, Mule.... that rocked!  And yeah, the fire system will have light detection as well as smoke and heat, so PSSSSHHHHH!  Shower time


----------



## Mimic (Jan 21, 2004)

What is the url for the changes?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2004)

Either go to the last post in issue one, or to the website that is linked in my sig.  The links are found in either place.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Either go to the last post in issue one, or to the website that is linked in my sig.  The links are found in either place.




I wanted to know where the updated rules were located.

Edit: found them


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> A few things on power upgrades.  I will allow partial extras, meaning if you have an extra you want, but don't have the points to get it at your full power, you may get it at a lesser power.  (example:  you have super strength 8, want protection, have 5 points, and get protection 5.) You can't advance the base power until all it's extras are at 8, so do this at your risk.  This also means you don't have to save a pile of points that do you no good, instead, training in stages (which makes sense at a school!).  This also means you can advance your base power alone, without advancing all it's extras.




Ah... in this case... I'd like to spend my 3 points towards the Regrowth extra on my Regeneration power.  Thus, I'd need to put four more points towards this in the future to get the full extra, and until that point, if I read this correctly, would attempt to Regrow limbs like I had Regeneration 3 (so I'd need to roll a 17 to regrow a limb).  Once I've completed the Regrowth purchase, I intend to then add it to my Healing ability as well... so I can regrow other people's limbs as well as my own.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2004)

Sure thing.  Just remember that horrible part of "you only get one attempt to do so."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sure thing.  Just remember that horrible part of "you only get one attempt to do so."




That doesn't scare me... having a chance to regrow the limb (in the case of mine getting cut off) is better than no chance.  In the case of me helping someone else regrow a limb - that will have to come once I've got a much better chance of making it...


YAY!  They made Regeneration, Super Senses, and Super Constitution permanent!  That saves me some points -- I was going to buy Duration extras as part of my plans... Now... I need to figure out what to do with 17 points I had intended to spend...


----------



## buzzard (Jan 21, 2004)

Those points go in the piggy bank. Also I edited my post in issue two with something else I thought of. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 24, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> _I'm not quite sure how that would work. Loki will have to move the illusion as Speed Demon moves, which I'm sure could be quite difficult considering how fast Speedy can move. I'm thinking something like making Vince's skin tone more "normal" and disguising his eyes as much as possible_



Yes, it will be hard.  Vince can't use his powers if you want to keep the illusion on him and he'll have to remain in your line of sight since you can't move the illusion if you don't see him.  Basically as long as he is within 30 feet and doesn't go behind you, you'll be fine.  It will take some concentration on your part for sure.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Movie Goers*
> Hey, what'd you know!  The movie continues!  And it's good!  Yay!




I beg to differ!  If it's as far in the future as we say it is, this would have to be like the 100th Bond sequel... and the ones we're getting now are very tired... this one would have to be James Bond -- Dodecagenarian In Love.   

Also, considering the general trend in inflation of movie prices nowadays... would that credit card we got have enough to get us into the theater, much less buy us a popcorn and a soda?


----------



## buzzard (Jan 26, 2004)

Now why do I get the impression that nothing exciting will happen to us movie-goers?

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 26, 2004)

All the exciting stuff has to be set-up outside the theatre.  The theatre was my plot device to get rid of all the other students; I didn't actually think any of you would go there instead of exploring the largest mall known to man, filled with all sorts of stores from retail clothing to sports to games to arcades to a full sized indoor water park.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> All the exciting stuff has to be set-up outside the theatre.  The theatre was my plot device to get rid of all the other students; I didn't actually think any of you would go there instead of exploring the largest mall known to man, filled with all sorts of stores from retail clothing to sports to games to arcades to a full sized indoor water park.




Oh well. That's what I get for liking movies. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 27, 2004)

> "Hmm..." X12 scratches his chin. "I'm going to use the facilities," X12 whispers to his buddy. I'm not trying to make my motives unknown (hint, hint... ).



Thank god... someone for whom the principal of "DO NOT SPLIT UP THE PARTY" is understood.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Thank god... someone for whom the principal of "DO NOT SPLIT UP THE PARTY" is understood.




LOL... well, it seems I am the most slowly guy of the group


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Thank god... someone for whom the principal of "DO NOT SPLIT UP THE PARTY" is understood.




I follow a simple rule in life... the GM said 'Take a buddy.'  By God, I'm taking a buddy!

As for the drug proposition with Vince, I've called in McGruff the Crime Dog!  "Don't do it, Vince!  Don't use drugs!  Losers are users, and users are losers, so don't do drugs... Don't DO DRUGS!"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I follow a simple rule in life... the GM said 'Take a buddy.'  By God, I'm taking a buddy!




On that, I must reply: Kevin was in a mood to go alone, so he goes alone, and if the master in not happy with that, well, it is a Role Playing Game, not a hack & slash... but he seems to have catch up by forcing me to take Johan


----------



## Calinon (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you know it's a narcotic?  Why the hell would a waifish 12 year old have narcotics... oy!  My evilness apparently knows no bounds!  I'm nearly on par with Agamon; only a few more years of diligent work.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 27, 2004)

Just to clarify for those who haven't lived in the U.S. Midwest (including rural and western Pennsylvania) pop=sodapop, coke, etc. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

For those of you wondering, "When will he get to the point," SHABLOOIE!

That sir, was the update from hell.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2004)

What mean the number in parenthesis in the initiative?


----------



## Mimic (Jan 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> What mean the number in parenthesis in the initiative?




They could be the actual number rolled?


----------



## Mule (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> For those of you wondering, "When will he get to the point," SHABLOOIE!
> 
> That sir, was the update from hell.




So when are the aliens landing?  The meteor hitting?  The volcano exploding?  Or do we have to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

In the case of ties, the number in parenthesis indicates who will go 1st or 2nd or 3rd (etc) on that initiative number.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> So when are the aliens landing? The meteor hitting? The volcano exploding? Or do we have to wait until tomorrow?



I'm sorry.  

As a GM, I am having problems grasping this.  

Are you actually saying you want me to make these encounters... harder?  I mean, sixteen gun and sword toting gang members and seven instances of Split aren't enough between nine PC and two active NPC heroes?  Well... ok then.

So, reading this again, you want me to ramp up the difficulty level with aliens, meteors and volcanos.  Alright!  And for Raisa, indestructible death-dealing robots from her nightmares!

I think I have a handle on it now.  I'll reserve your rooms at Mercy General Hospital.

It's good being evil.  I see why Agamon liked doing this.


----------



## Mule (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It's good being evil.  I see why Agamon liked doing this.




You forgot your maniacal laugh.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.
> 
> As a GM, I am having problems grasping this.
> 
> ...




For future reference, X12 is terrified of... cute puppies and new-born kittens!  Yeah, that's it, cute little puppies!  Their complete inability to cause harm to anyone is what terrifies him most!  These are what haunt his nightmares...


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

It should rain cats and dogs shortly to help you overcome your fears.

Muaaaahahahaha!


----------



## Deva (Jan 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> So, reading this again, you want me to ramp up the difficulty level with aliens, meteors and volcanos.  Alright!  And for Raisa, indestructible death-dealing robots from her nightmares!




Just don't forget, I know what movies make you want to pee your pants.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 29, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Just don't forget, I know what movies make you want to pee your pants.




BOO!!


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2004)

What exaclty does it mean that Split is letting go of the fixture?
I get the run in the door thing, but not the fixture thing. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 29, 2004)

In order to avoid the snare, Split had jumped up and grabbed hold of a light fixture.  In order to drop down, well, he has to let go


----------



## Mimic (Jan 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Michelle flies down a bit and throws a powerful beam of magnetic energy at the rearmost thug. She hits him in the back and an explosion of energy twenty feet in radius rips outward. Bodies fly, glass shatters, shop patrons hiding in nearby shops scream and the lights on the underside of the first tier walkway shatter and explode. Only two thugs remain standing where they were, the rest are carried elsewhere by the explosion.




Holy crap... note to self: only use area affect outside

Although Vince getting the blame is freaking funny


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

Heh, and I used the bare miminum force to encompass them all.  Imagine full power... 40 foot _radius_ explosion.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

Just a note for Velmont.

You can keep your powers a maximum of 24 hours.  At the end of that time, you lose them.  That's just to keep it a little more fair to the characters that don't get to change their powers regularly.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

On a totally unrelated note, I just watched the CSI plushy/furry episode and oh my god.  I think I am scarred forever.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> Loki will continue to try to get in range for an illusion.



You'll be in range.  What illusion?  Same one you planned on before?  Herd of stampeding badgers?  A giant version of the evil goat headed boy eating a baby?  Thunder flying at the bad guys?  Or should I just use my imagination


----------



## Mule (Jan 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You'll be in range.  What illusion?




So what is Loki's range?  By my count (using the map) he will still be 100' away from the nearest thug even after moving 30', and approx 200' away from the bank.  If he is in range, he'll use the bee swarm illusion on as many tagets as he can.  I can't remember the max area he can affect with an illusion, I lost your email on the subject.  If he can only affect one group, he will target the closest group of thugs that are firing on Vince.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just a note for Velmont.
> 
> You can keep your powers a maximum of 24 hours.  At the end of that time, you lose them.  That's just to keep it a little more fair to the characters that don't get to change their powers regularly.




Well, it could have bother me, but it seems that Kevin is not even able to mimic powers and stay withthem for long anyway. I start to doubt if my extra subjects really worth the cost...


----------



## Mimic (Jan 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, it could have bother me, but it seems that Kevin is not even able to mimic powers and stay withthem for long anyway. I start to doubt if my extra subjects really worth the cost...




It will be when you can mimic several of us all at once, just imagine Vince's speed and Raisa's strength and protection, you could be a human battering ram.

Mimic is definately a long term power, weak to start out with but very powerful once you get the points into it.

Just keep pointing points into expanded power until you can mimic at least all the players. As well as ranged, then you don't have to touch them.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

*Mule*
Non-penalized ranged attacks are generally 10 x power rank in feet (if memory serves me; someone correct me if I'm wrong).  Basically, this is to put the illusion where you want it in this case.  Your area you can affect is your power rank in 5 x 5 x 5 cubes, over a maximum radius of (power rank x 5 feet).  So 7 cubes in size over a 35 foot radius.  Pretty freakin' huge man.

*Velmont*
I beg to differ of course.  Your power is amazingly strong.  You can actually become far more powerful than a PL8 character by mimicing two mutants.  Consider this.  You currently have Split's powers.  Now if you were to absorb Vincent's super speed power you would have some serious capacity going on.  Mind you, it's still up to folks to let you do that, but you really can get some benefit.  Also, don't forget you are able to mimic feats.

I gave a little more thought to the power duration because issues could certainly last longer than 24 hours.

You can keep powers for longer than 24 hours, providing you make a DC20 power check (D20+mimic rank) each week.  Just like all rolls, you can use a hero point if you fail.  Since you know the DC, that would be on any roll less than a 12.  However, at the start of each new issue (unless circumstances dictate that at least a few days hasn't gone by) you will lose mimic'd powers however.

Also, reading the rules, providing you can afford the per point cost (not more than 5) you can still mimic powers that have greater ranks than yours.  Though you suffer backlash, you get them at your mimic rank.  That makes it a little better for you, especially with that continuous extra.  If you didn't have that, if you got stunned by backlash, you wouldn't get the power.

I learn as I go


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2004)

Seems ok with me. And I finally mimic someone... and I never thought of that, but it is a great way to learn someone powers. How many split there is in this combat that we can't see...

I'm going paranoid.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

You actually can only see the three Split's here.  There doesn't appear to be any others.  You know it's the real split and two duplicates, and one duplicate is destroyed.

Your character doesn't know, but you do, that there are 2-3 duplicates running around in the Theatre.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You actually can only see the three Split's here.  There doesn't appear to be any others.  You know it's the real split and two duplicates, and one duplicate is destroyed.
> 
> Your character doesn't know, but you do, that there are 2-3 duplicates running around in the Theatre.




You say yourself evil, but at the first sign of paranioa of one of your player, you try to calm it... that's not evil. Except if you want to lower my guard. Ah ah! It is that. You want me to lower my guard against your evil plot... it won't be like that.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm only out to make Speed Demon paranoid in this fight.  Everyone else's paranoia will come later!


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

Maps are updated.  Mordane, make your pick of where to attack if you still want to attack the invisible split.  Give me directions from your spot (such as four right and two down).  If you pick the right square, you have a 50% chance of missing, which, being a nice guy, I roll before I determine attack roll.

Let me know if you want to re-roll the 50% chance if you miss since your HP was technically used last round.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm gonna continue to engage the Split I can see (or I think I can see him -- the one that's foaming at the mouth who I just hit).  He and I can box for a while...   I don't actually have to decide where he is, right?  That's Straightjacket, from what I can tell on the maps, correct?


----------



## Agamon (Jan 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> On a totally unrelated note, I just watched the CSI plushy/furry episode and oh my god.  I think I am scarred forever.




I saw that sitting on my PVR.  Needless to say...DELETED!!!


----------



## Agamon (Jan 31, 2004)

BTW, invisible duplicator?  Where are my royalties?!


----------



## Calinon (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, but could yours teleport and did he have a massive squeeky toy?  I think not!


----------



## Calinon (Jan 31, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna continue to engage the Split I can see (or I think I can see him -- the one that's foaming at the mouth who I just hit). He and I can box for a while...  I don't actually have to decide where he is, right? That's Straightjacket, from what I can tell on the maps, correct?



Yes, the one fighting you is very visible.  Straightjacket missed last round, and his is invisible still.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 31, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> With all the people rushing around and screaming it is probably quite difficult to tell where the actual remaining trouble is. Vince will fly up a few feet and use his 360 degree vision to survey the situation before rushing off to help.



There are no people screaming and running around on the main floor.  They have all fled the area or are cowering behind cover.  If your action is to stand there and do nothing for a round, cool, but if not, you'll need to do something, even if it is readying an action.  It needs to be a specific action.  You can only see based on line of sight from where you are.  Gun fire is still ringing out from somewhere.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 31, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> OOC: Raisa will check on the bystanders in the immediate area and those possibly hurt by Michelles little explosion.




It was Vince, Vince I tell you!!!


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 31, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> It was Vince, Vince I tell you!!!




(Disguised voice on) YEAH!  It was that demon kid!  He ate a baby, I saw it!  GET HIM!!! (Disguised voice off)


----------



## Calinon (Jan 31, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Not having any idea where the guy went Joh will extend his arms out to the max length 15' and flail around in a circle hoping to hit the target if in that proximity.
> "Guys, I seem to have lost one of them. Umm, maybe he's invisible or something. Sanjay, can you make do something to the floor to show where he is?"buzzard



Ok... you can do that but you will automatically miss.  If you want to try to hit the invisible Split at all, you will need to be within five feet and make a spot check successfully, or guess what square he's in and attack it, in which case you have a 50% miss chance if you fail your spot check (assuming you pick correctly).  If you are holding your attack until after Neutron, make sure you declare that.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 31, 2004)

> "Hold on! I've got an idea. We'll settle this with a game of Roe-Sham-Bo!" X12 exclaims, hoping to catch Split off guard and confuse him with the reference.
> 
> _OOC: Trying to Feint (Bluff), and if it succeeds, I'll Roe-Sham-Bo (spelled it phonetically, not sure if I spelled it correctly, though) him. If not, I'll just keep swinging._



You settle this with a game of a crappy english heavy metal band?  Or you want to rock-paper-scissors with him?  Oy vay


----------



## Mimic (Jan 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Officer hits with a 24. It's a stun power weapon, ignoring your protection offered by your force field.




Why would it ignore the forcefield? Isn't that what its there for?


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Why would it ignore the forcefield? Isn't that what its there for?




I think he mean Stun as the power, and not stun as the damage. Forcefield reduce the power of a power who do damage, not effect. Forcefield is useless againt Fatigue, Dazzle, Snare and Stun for example.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 31, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I think he mean Stun as the power, and not stun as the damage. Forcefield reduce the power of a power who do damage, not effect. Forcefield is useless againt Fatigue, Dazzle, Snare and Stun for example.




Dazzle I can see not working. You have to see through the forcfield.
Snare would effect the forcefield not the person it's protecting, you would still be snared so it's a moot point.

But fatigue and stun has to effect the person under the forcefield, just like a bullet has to effect the person. I can't see how a forcefield would stop a bullet but not stun effect.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

If it doesn't force a damage save, but is an attack, your force field / protection is useless against it.  Velmont is correct, it's a weapon using the stun power which is totally different from stun damage.

Many powers will have visual effects which let them completely bypass your force field, and to describe them, a lot will appear to just fly through your force field.  I could have simply said, you suddenly are stunned, not described anything and the result would have been exactly the same.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 1, 2004)

Guess I should have put the points into super dex instead of forcefield.

On a totally different note, did you move my character in the map?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

Super dexterity wouldn't have helped you make your fort save either.  And yes, you have been moved.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 1, 2004)

Yea but with super dex would have helped not get hit in the first place


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

I made a booboo with the DC of stun, which I put 5 higher than it should have been.  As a result, most of you affected made your save, since a stun affect has a lower DC than a blast.  I corrected damage taken for Vince and Michelle and the condition summary on the new round of combat is correct.

I also went ahead and had Neutron attack the Split on X12 to move things along.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 1, 2004)

I think Vince is the Iksar they are talking about.

http://69.57.151.222/archive.html?108?#108


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> OOC: Flight (super-flight)[1/2 action?] Forcefield (free action) Energy blast (1/2 action) If need I will do a heroic action to attack and use a hp to counter fatigue.



Super-flight is used outside of combat to let you get places ultra rapidly. In combat, you can do a half or full move action (40/80). Super-flight uses the third movement section of sprint.  You can do a sprint in combat, but it is a full round action (you can't do anything else) and you lose dex and dodge modifiers to your defense until your next action.

I'm at a loss as to what you mean by 'a heroic action to attack'. There is lots you can do regarding extra effort, I'll need you to be clear and pick one of them. You can see what they are here.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 1, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Damn it you guys like to dish it out but you sure can't take it!"  Vince has basic first aid and will quickly see if there is anything he can do to help the gang member.  Assuming the punk will need immediate medical attention, Vince will pick him up and try to rush him to X12 for healing.
> 
> OOC: You do realize that I will never roll a 20 when I need one....




Of course... just when I'm about to get physical with someone, I'll have to cave in my chest because you can't pull your punches!


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

I wouldn't worry.  The kid will be dead LONG before he can get him to you.  Consider you are at opposite ends of the mall, the thug weighs probably 200 pounds, so Vince can move a 2/3 speed max, and moving him would kill him faster.  The mall is probably double the size of the West Edmonton Mall.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Super-flight is used outside of combat to let you get places ultra rapidly. In combat, you can do a half or full move action (40/80). Super-flight uses the third movement section of sprint.  You can do a sprint in combat, but it is a full round action (you can't do anything else) and you lose dex and dodge modifiers to your defense until your next action.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to what you mean by 'a heroic action to attack'. There is lots you can do regarding extra effort, I'll need you to be clear and pick one of them. You can see what they are here.




Extra effort is what I wanted to say, I was in a hurry and couldn't remember what it was called. I will edit accordingly. Isn't half or full move run or sprint respectively?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2004)

Nopers.  For a normal person, a half move is a hurried walk.  A full move is a jog.  Sprint is like run and is all you can do in a round and removes your dex and dodge bonuses.  Kinda strange, I know.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nopers.  For a normal person, a half move is a hurried walk.  A full move is a jog.  Sprint is like run and is all you can do in a round and removes your dex and dodge bonuses.  Kinda strange, I know.




Ok, just to make sure I understand this, I have a base speed, run speed and sprint  of 30, 60, 120

A half move action is 30, a full movement action is 60. 

So where does sprint come in and why does it state in the rules that a full movement action is sprint?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2004)

30 is a half move
60 is two half moves, and you don't lose your dex/dodge
120 is a sprint, a full turn action, and you lose your dex/dodge


----------



## Mimic (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok I understand now, sometimes it takes awhile for the brain to get going.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 4, 2004)

Boards have been down a fair bit, so we'll get some updates once folks post their actions.  I'll get things rolling tomorrow afternoon; early evening at latest.


----------



## Mule (Feb 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Holy <censored>! His hand is gone," says one stunned medic.




Not sure what medical technology is like in the 22nd century, but since it was a clean cut, is there any chance of reattachment?  Just my morbid curiosity at work...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, it sure aint gonna happen at the food court regardless!


----------



## Mule (Feb 5, 2004)

Find the hand, put it in a cooler on ice, take it to the hospital...
I was once witness to a finger loss accident at work.  Buddy lost a finger and a half in an air circulation fan.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 6, 2004)

Mimic: If you are looking for the owner, where are you looking? Remember you weren't at the restaurant at all during the battle, and don't even know what he looks like.

What I mean is that you can't zip around hunting for someone that you don't have a description of, have no idea where he might have gone, without first at least getting together with your teammates to get some information first.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

Just a word to tell I am not dead, only in coma  . Seriously, I am still here, but even if I have an HP left, Kevin will not use it to try a recoevry check. At least, not now.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mimic: If you are looking for the owner, where are you looking? Remember you weren't at the restaurant at all during the battle, and don't even know what he looks like.
> 
> What I mean is that you can't zip around hunting for someone that you don't have a description of, have no idea where he might have gone, without first at least getting together with your teammates to get some information first.




Figured if the manager was there, he/she would be out front talking to wait staff to find out what happened, at the very least just ask someone who works there to point him/her out.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 7, 2004)

And the two people who made the spot check to see the guy they are supposed to find and capture, ignore him completely and he escapes. Oy!

(for the record, that's Loki and Johan who saw him get away)


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2004)

We were supposed to capture somebody? I must've skimmed over some important part of text.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 7, 2004)

I think he was refering to the matre de that was walking away with the three thugs


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2004)

I know he meant the head waiter (don't want to maul French any further), but I didn't know we were meant to capture the guy. Or maybe I forgot it.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 7, 2004)

Empath told you to find him and hold him, and Johan is the only conscious person that knows what he looks like.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Empath told you to find him and hold him, and Johan is the only conscious person that knows what he looks like.



Damn, I had either skimmed over that part or forgotten about it . You should remind me of things like that since Johan (not the player ) has Photographic Memory. Be prepared for more such screw ups, my own memory is known to be erraneous (I've forgotten _a lot_ of stuff to different places).

If I had remembered that, the duplicate would've started talking with Jackal while the real one went after the head waiter


----------



## Calinon (Feb 7, 2004)

Feel free to edit thy post sir   It's the main reason I haven't done any major updates this weekend; was giving that photographic memory a chance to kick in


----------



## Calinon (Feb 8, 2004)

Elementort said:
			
		

> "You got it chief!" Vince dashes down the mall heading to the nearest Epic student. He waves over a second student and talks to them as a group. "Were either of you two by the restaurant fight? Did you see what the waiter looks like? You two are a team now. Stay together. We are going after this guy as soon as we know what he looks like."
> 
> He then heads to the next couple of Epic students and repeats until he finds someone that knows what the waiter looked like.



You already know who was at the restaurant during the fight; the four who weren't with everyone else. Also, all the epic students in the area not directly involved in the fight are inside the restaurant.

Please keep in mind that non-important epic students will be of zero help whatsoever. The only students in the hall are Carl, Cosmo, Jackal, Stealer, Johan and Loki. The other students you know of that will be of use are Michelle, Dara and Tara.  Oh, and Raisa is off wandering around.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 8, 2004)

I think I'm gonna take Super Speed after all this running... it'll help me get to injured twits... er, patients, like Kevin faster...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 9, 2004)

> _OOC: Assuming I can see Kevin and his mangled corpse, or the gathering of EMTs, I will head there to offer my services._



And I'll assume you go ahead and try to heal him.

Something to remember, and this applies to everyone, but right now is important to your healing.  You get a maximum bonus from powers of your max PL, this being +8.  So, to recover from being disabled (DC 20 check), you get +3 from base con and +8 combined from super con and regeneration.  Just a heads up about power stacking.  You can still use a HP to re-roll if you fail, which would automatically make it a success, since your first roll will become a minimum of a 10, but thought I would point this out in case you thought they would all stack up giving you a +17.

This is similar to the stacking of super-con, protection and force field being your PL.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 10, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Ow! Well, what happen? X12! He is knockout! Is that because of me?" looking at the medic. "Does he really think he will have the chance to rest? I earn that!" Kevin touch X12 and try to mimic his power, and try to heal back X12. Kevin may fall again knockout, but at least, he will regenerate...



And thus the question stands as this.  What happens when two empathic healers with regeneration and super-con attempt to heal each other?

Does it work in a vast circle, with nobody actually getting healed since the injury happens continually? (Boring)

Do they get healed by virtue of eventually one of them will be healed? (Naw, too easy)

Does X12 emit a wave that causes a reality implosion, sucking everyone into an alternate dimension where Giant Space Buggers from the Klaptu Nebula have invaded the earth, enslaving its population under their iron clad tentacles, where mutants are bred as a yummy Klaptuian delicacy? (Now _this_ has potential)

Will X12 suddenly move to dying because use of his healing power is strenuous and he's already disabled?  After all, Kevin will then become disabled upon touching X12, and X12 is touching Kevin while already disabled, creating a feedback loop that knocks him to dying, then turns around and knocks Kevin to dying? (Ooo!  Ooo!  Pick me!  Pick me!)

Or maybe something _bad_ will happen.  Muahaha.

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 11, 2004)

After all he IS unlucky.....


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2004)

And I am waiting for the verdict on X12 & Kevin feedback powers...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 11, 2004)

I see no possible backlash powers there.  They are all within your power costs (I think) and within your PL.  Just gotta see if X12 wants to resist you, or spends his hero point to become not hurt, thus saving this reality from the Mind Buggers from Klaptu.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 11, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "Kevin?  Where'd you get that little toy?"  Totally confused as to what's going on, Randall wonders why the invisible Kevin is acting so uncharacteristically.  "Hey Kev, wait up!"  Randall will follow into the hallway.




Someone likes having giant gaping holes burned through them....


----------



## Mule (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, I gotta funny feeling Loki is SOL, heh


----------



## Calinon (Feb 11, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> OOC: _I'm sorry, I had no idea that Loki knew that Split could become invisible or that Split's duplicates are always created armed with cannons or that Split has little control over his duplicates. BTW I think it's far more reasonable for Loki to assume that Stealer mimicked Johan's powers, and the duplicate somehow picked up Split's weapon. Johan and his duplicates are an effective team and can communicate with each other via mental link. Although I admit that this does not explain the invisibility, but Loki never saw Split become invisible either._



Remember the Mag-Lev?  Remember how you saw split and his doubles while others did not, when one stopped at the front of the car and one tripped Vince and such?  And one commented that you could see them?

Now, consider Kevin's wounds you observed, the weapon his double was carrying and the fact he was trying to escape the area.  Plus he flipped you off; rather un-Kevin like.  Why is that important?  You also have seen Split's doubles with distinctly different personalities.  

I've tried to be really obvious that it was Split's powers being mimiced.  Hence me pointing out when I think your character knows something more than he's acting like he does.

Remember what's happened before, what happens around you, talk to each other to coordinate and get some interaction other than with your environment and me, and use that to gauge what you do and don't know.  Even make assumptions about stuff that happened at school to help you out   Be creative and do not let your character live in a hole.  Hole's are dark scary places where I hide my super-villians. 

Anyway, back to the show.  Soon, the horde of PL16 villians shall attack and whump you all.  Muahaha.  Except Vince who will somehow be blamed.  Poor, poor Vincent.

Of course I jest, especially about Vince.  You guys did remarkably well in the fight; very little damage all told, and no, count 'em, no civilian casualties (read deaths).


----------



## Mule (Feb 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I've tried to be really obvious that it was Split's powers being mimiced.  Hence me pointing out when I think your character knows something more than he's acting like he does.




Oh......

Next time smack me in the head then.  I am oblivious to subtle hinting, just ask my wife!


----------



## Mimic (Feb 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Of course I jest, especially about Vince.  You guys did remarkably well in the fight; very little damage all told, and no, count 'em, no civilian casualties (read deaths).




Not yet any ways and the only real damage was when Vince set off the explosion that damaged those stores...

Yup, it was Vince alright...


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

Mule, Kevin may have gotten his fiorst bright idea of the game, so I may repare your mistake...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 12, 2004)

That was a really, really good idea!


----------



## Calinon (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a small error there in Vince and Kevin's conversation... Vincent is upstairs, some 400 yards away, chasing bad guys with Michelle, Sanjay, Cosmo, Tara and Johan.  Kevin is still at the restaurant with X12, Loki, John, Jackal and Dara.

Kinda hard to hold a conversation   I already mentioned that to Elementor who will edit his post.  Kevin is certainly able to figure what Vince said on his own though so really, no harm done.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 12, 2004)

Les whoops!!


----------



## buzzard (Feb 12, 2004)

Just so you know, I will be at a gaming convention starting this evening, and will be unable to post untill Sunday night. I will be posting through this afternoon. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Feb 12, 2004)

Lucky!  No problemo   I won't do anything with you character that you wouldn't do while drunk at a gaming convention!

/plots end of world


----------



## Mimic (Feb 12, 2004)

> They may have been violent hulligans




That's twice now I have been called a hulligan...

guess it's better than goat boy.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 17, 2004)

I am assuming that we are having this discussion outside of earshot


----------



## Calinon (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh yes, most definitely.  Detective Mendez knows what he's doing


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Officer, do you know some of the more common haunts that these Red Rose people might be at? I think Stealer can borrow identities,"Vince says nodding at Mr. Tan,"rather than just powers. I know he got shook up a bit in that last fight and went back to EPIC HQ but if we could get him back here, and educate him on how this gang works a bit maybe we can have an inside man."



ROFL... man, where do you come up with the stuff 

Stealer is sitting probably 4 feet from you, with everyone else.  Heh, he also only can duplicates powers and feats.  



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin is sitting on the bench near the group. He is trying to relax and listen to the discussion.



Jackal is the one that went back to EPIC HQ.

Someone needs more ranks in spot!  Har har!

Velmont, feel free to smack him around some


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2004)

Kevin wanted to be alone, but never thought he would be also forgotten... you know, let's it like that, and you'll see soon enough how Kevin will react. One more thing to add to his futur argumentation...


----------



## Mimic (Feb 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, he also only can duplicates powers and feats.




I think he is getting Stealer mixed up with my character from Aggy's game.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2004)

I think for a guy with bulbous eyes and all around vision, he has a reeeeel low spot check


----------



## Calinon (Feb 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> We can meet at my apartment in the Crystal Palace, in say, an hour?





			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> and she suggest to contact her tommorow to fix a place to take it.



Just to be certain, so I make sure I handle things right, did you mean to tell the Detective "tomorrow", or did you mean to tell him "in an hour"?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just to be certain, so I make sure I handle things right, did you mean to tell the Detective "tomorrow", or did you mean to tell him "in an hour"?




Tommorow. The word is well chosen.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought you meant what you said, but it's always better to be safe and make sure.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2004)

Now I am waiting on Randall reaction about mimicking his power... next step soon...


----------



## Mule (Feb 20, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Now I am waiting on Randall reaction about mimicking his power... next step soon...




Loki will let Stealer mimick his powers.


----------



## Mule (Feb 23, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Lord is with the group. Kevin (original) and Stealer(duplicate) are getting out of the bathroom under the concealement of an illusion and try to evade the group. If the must pass in the sight of the group, Lord will looks at Randall to be sure he doesn't spot them




Could you tell me if Randall notices any of the Kevins who are disguising themselves with illusions please Calinon?  I don't see why he should, if they avoid returning to where the EPIC students are situated, but you never know.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

Unfortunately, they went to the public washroom, outside the restaurant.  You didn't even see them leave to head to the cab.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

I got a question. How stroing is the telepathy between the duplicate. As I have a mental link and the telepathy power, what can I learn from another duplicate as none can see each others...

Another thing:

As I mimic both Feats and Powers from Loki, Multibrain and X12, I just saw something. For the powers, there is no problem, but for the feats... I can mimic 8 feats and stunt per person. Loki have 8 and Multibrain 3, so no problem there, but X12 have 11 feats, so which one I mimic? Can I choose or you choose them? And for thr futur, I should have get a backlash at +3 because of the extra feats.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

Outside the crystal palace is downtown.  Night clubs are opening, a few restaurants, most shops are closing down.

As for powers, you take feats in order that you would need to acquire them; pre-requisite feats first and such.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

The feats I am mimicing:

Durability (Super) (lethal dmg < = to dmg save is stun)
Immunity (Super) (disease, poison)
Immunity (Super) (critical hits, cold, fire)
Iron Will (+2 will saves)
Scent (Super) (can detect people, foes, etc. (dc 10))


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

I got a question. If Stealer (duplicate in Cristal Palace), stop mimicking Johan's Powers, what will happen to him?


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 23, 2004)

I suddenly feel like the International Bank of X12, from which Stealer just made a very large withdrawal...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

I see I missed answering a question.

The mental link is such that you know what all your duplicates are doing exactly.  

As for mimicing abilities, they (duplicates) are created with the powers you have at the moment of duplication, and do have the mimic ability.  If they suffer backlash, they are toast.  If your main persona stops any powers, his duplicates will lose them as well.

Your duplicate cannot stop using Johan's power of duplication because he doesn't have it.  What will happen when a duplicate is subjected to a nullification field... he will lose all mimiced powers and feats.  He would not regain them when it is removed.

This is gonna be hell to remember!


----------



## Mule (Feb 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> All powers go poofy.




Since the original Kevin's powers have been nullified, does this not mean that the duplicate left behind with the rest of the EPIC students dissapears?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 24, 2004)

It will, when all the different time instances catch up to each other.  They are not all happening at the same time.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 25, 2004)

Hopefully this link works... good example of the costume type you've been given.

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0290334/Ss/0290334/X2-322.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0290334

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0290334/Ss/0290334/X2-88.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0290334

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0120903/Ss/0120903/9?path=gallery&path_key=0120903


----------



## Mimic (Feb 26, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "And you are pathetic, because you are just a psychotic girl which is manipulated by somone else."




That's right,  poke the bear...


----------



## Calinon (Feb 26, 2004)

Hehe, I thought the same thing!

And since I know Velmont will want to know, with Mia touching him, he can try to mimic her powers and feats.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> That's right,  poke the bear...




Well, what do you want. I just told the truth. She is psychotic. And being manipulated, it is not hard to find 1+1=2. Second time I got neutralized and taken a blood sample, first time with Split, now here, but she just fought Split. Or both had the same agenda, or they both work for someone else. I prefer the second option, at least it is more hilarious when you told it to Mia


----------



## Mimic (Feb 26, 2004)

It's true I will grant you but when your chained to a table and someone is going to torture you for the joy of it, it's probably not a good time to be completely open and honest with them.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> It's true I will grant you but when your chained to a table and someone is going to torture you for the joy of it, it's probably not a good time to be completely open and honest with them.





Not everyone meet his fear like a coward, some do it like a fool


----------



## Calinon (Feb 27, 2004)

Sorry about that insanely monstrous post, but finally you are all in and around the same area, and working in the same time frame!  Yay you


----------



## Mimic (Feb 29, 2004)

never mind, answered my own question.


----------



## Deva (Feb 29, 2004)

Thought I'd post a standing Hero Point rule for Raisa, keep from slowing things down.

Will use HP when:

*Attack Roll:* Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 12
*Saving Throw Stun*: Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 15 
*Saving Throw Lethal:* Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 12
*Opposing Roll:* Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 15

Any other HP possibility will be case by case.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought Kevin copied my suite of powers... did he drop them at some point?  If not, then isn't he regenerating his wounds?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

To enter, I had to put a device which disable your power. As my mimic drop to 0 for a moment, I lose all the power I mimic, so nope, I don't have your power anymore, and would greatly have it, so COME ON AND COME UP TO ME!


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ah... I forgot that...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

VELMONT
You can't both touch her to affect her sense of touch (an attack) and attack with the chains (an attack), so please edit your post and tell me what you are doing.

BUZZARD
It is physically impossible to climb up the sheer glass surface of the building.  There are no handholds you could grasp and none of the apartments have balconies you can see.

MIMIC
Tell me what you are doing to the helicopter, because the mechanic saw you start and tried to interrupt you.  If you persist, I need to know _exactly_ what you are doing to it.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2004)

consider my post edited


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2004)

Wouldn't the fact that we are all wearing similiar outfits with the epic logo on them give us some credit?

Also where is Anna?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

Not really.  You are wearing outfits, but you guys are mostly unrecognized as members of anything.  And Anna will be flying up with Sanjay and Tara.  They'll arrive right about... now.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

Edited. I won't amplify her sense of touch, I will just try to get her down as fast as possible.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

I feel the need to explain a little more about why you are receiving so little 'slack' what with the uniforms.

Not only is it that you are relatively unknown and have no official powers whatsoever (you are only students at a school).  You did a few things here to make people uncooperative and hostile.  

You flew up to a roof and immediately set to destroying a helicopter that is owned by the Crystal Palace Apartments.  No looking around, no attempt to disable it by gentler means, no conversation with the old lady working in her garden, just boom, disable the helicopter by folding its rotors.  This really angered the mechanic who was trying to fix its engine.

Downstairs, the team was immediately represented by a person with -4 to diplomacy who first demanded, then threatened, the man in charge of managing the whole building.  He's a very professional individual, very patient, but that didn't sit with him well at all.

Minor things really, but pretty major to the people involved.  I didn't actually expect you do do either and was sitting there "Buh wah?  Threaten the desk manager?  Wreck the helicopter?  What the heck?"

It made me cackle happily


----------



## Deva (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It made me cackle happily





He's getting almost as bad as you, Aggy.   

*mumbles something about evil GMs*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

Bah, I'm a good guy.  Notice Velmont is still alive?  That's gotta count for something!


----------



## Deva (Mar 1, 2004)

Thus the "almost as bad as". So far, no one comes close to Aggy. (You know we love you Agamon.  )


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*Raisa*
You are 75 feet away from Sho after being knocked back, and you are prone.  Getting up is a half action, so you can't charge.  If you use extra effort you can move 30 feet and attack, or 90 feet and not attack.

Hey, I am evil!

Also, my bad, right where you currently show on the map, the shadowy fellow is standing.

The one gang member would be within range of you.  Yes, there are tables and chairs you could throw within reach.  Just let me know when you edit.


----------



## Deva (Mar 1, 2004)

Oops, missed the prone part. I've editted.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You flew up to a roof and immediately set to destroying a helicopter that is owned by the Crystal Palace Apartments.  No looking around, no attempt to disable it by gentler means, no conversation with the old lady working in her garden, just boom, disable the helicopter by folding its rotors.  This really angered the mechanic who was trying to fix its engine.




Well in my defense, the only thing I knew about the roof was that there was a door and a helicopter and I only learned of the garden, the old lady, and the mechanic (and all the other stuff) after my character had started to disable chopper and since the damage had already been started, I might as well finish it (in for a dime, in for a dollar as the saying goes. I also assumed that Rebound would talk to the old lady, not wanting to be around me while my character got yelled at by the mechanic.   )

I just write it off as a limitation in the PBP system, it's harder to change direction mid-stream then in a TT game, I could have stated that my character will disable the chopper unless there is a old lady tending a garden or a dozen different variables but that would get really annoying very quickly. As well as to assume that the game would pause every time new information came up just so a character might change their course of action, would stretch out the game too much and make it no fun to play.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

Heroes don't wreck private property because a villian _may_ use it.  It'd be like the boys in the foyer forcing their way by the security without trying to talk.  It'd get the job done, but look bad in the press.

Anyway, take the time.  I respond fairly quickly even when at work.  During combat, it's generally unimportant.  By that point, you've worn out your options down to "Get 'em Lads!"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh, and appologies for the sudden post color change.  The background suddenly went from black to white on posts, so me using a white post to indicate my posts is out the window, unless someone can instruct me how to get a black background in the reply boxes.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

Did my taunt pt her flat-footed for my last attack or for the next one?


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heroes don't wreck private property because a villian _may_ use it.  It'd be like the boys in the foyer forcing their way by the security without trying to talk.  It'd get the job done, but look bad in the press.





Speaking of this... GET 'EM LADS!!! 


Someone remind me to spend lots of points in Investigate, Diplomacy, and Bluff next time we get PPs.  I had originally hoped to not be the talkative type... but since Vince has been so eloquent as of late...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heroes don't wreck private property because a villian _may_ use it.




They do if they think the property belonged to the villians, which is the conclusion that I jumped to (wrongly as it would seem.)

I would think that a 16 year old would jump to the wrong conclusion as well.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

Velmont:  She is flat footed on your next attack due to your taunt.  She was flat footed due to you surprising her on your first attack 

Vince was true to form though.  His scary looks hurt sometimes, and that's what they are supposed to do.  That and a bad roll sucked and turned the manager uncooperative to him.  He only rolls 20's against harmless thugs   You guys did alright though; the manager is just doing his job after all.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 2, 2004)

Evil master... that duplicate from Split power have survived, you really want to give a complex to Kevin. All he have done up to now have failed, even trying to get rid of that duplicate. How will he raise his self-confident now?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, well no one said being a teenager was easy.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 2, 2004)

What happened to the other disk that Michelle was holding back?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, well no one said being a teenager was easy.




Bah! Not as it would matter anymore. Kevin is almost dead...

Hurry up guys! I don't want to die.

P.S: If Kevin die, Calinon, it will be sad, but  happen. It's like it would be the first, I just don't count anymore my dead characters, I have a bloody master. But I would like Kevin to survive just to play how Kevion will react to all his failure.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm doing my bestest to give him a hope in heck of surviving.  I bet he doesn't wander off alone again if he does live  

I'll be doing the stabilization roll in the presence of Elementor tomorrow night.  Technically, I should have done it this past round, but I'll be darned if I do that roll without a witness!


----------



## Velmont (Mar 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'll be doing the stabilization roll in the presence of Elementor tomorrow night.  Technically, I should have done it this past round, but I'll be darned if I do that roll without a witness!





Understood everyone? You must post like hell so you cann reach me before tommorow


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

Mordane, why would X12 consider the building security guards "the enemy?"  They are far more like innocent bystanders who were doing their job, just like the desk manager.  They haven't acted hostile to you, not even the desk manager.

Just curious here.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

After a not so gentle "Update the damn map!" request... the map is updated for the G-Spot.  It certainly has not been a good day to be a thug or a goon.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mordane, why would X12 consider the building security guards "the enemy?"  They are far more like innocent bystanders who were doing their job, just like the desk manager.  They haven't acted hostile to you, not even the desk manager.
> 
> Just curious here.




Personal perspective, the way I've read it is that the desk manager knew what was about to happen (the Headsman coming down and killing us messily); that's why he took off.  Going from that logic point, X12 has assumed (possibly incorrectly) that the building staff are willing accomplices with the Headsman and his employers.  While they are grievously injured, they are part of the enemy -- you don't stop to help the enemy in the middle of a battle; you help their wounded once you're won the battle.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The desk manager ducks behind his desk and the few remaining guards scatter in terror



 
He didn't take off.  He hid.  The guards are terrified of this dude with the axe.  Pretty important that one little line.  I really tried to stress the guys in the foyer were just doing their job, which is building security.  It's an 80 floor building with probably 160+ tenants.  All of them can't be bad guys.

Just thought I'd point out that rather wierd enemy thing.

Anyway, on another note, I nearly did something funny.  See, I read takedown attack wrong.  It gives an attack on another opponent in range if you stun (or worse) your opponent.  I originally read that it gives you another attack on the same opponent.  When I originally figured it out, Vince was up to 5 lethal hits, stunned, disabled and dying with a radioactive chest buried four inches into his chest.  I bet he's glad I re-read that rule!


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2004)

Am I going down the path to the dark side, then?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Anyway, on another note, I nearly did something funny.  See, I read takedown attack wrong.  It gives an attack on another opponent in range if you stun (or worse) your opponent.  I originally read that it gives you another attack on the same opponent.  When I originally figured it out, Vince was up to 5 lethal hits, stunned, disabled and dying with a radioactive chest buried four inches into his chest.  I bet he's glad I re-read that rule!




Whoa! It is simply cleave, nothing more. And rapid takedown is migthy cleave, so please, don't kill us all with someone with that feat


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yah, I realize that now.  As I was doing it was thinking, "Ok, this seems a tad unbalanced.  What was I thinking?"

Apparently, I was thinking "CLEAVE!" just not tonight


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Healing over range, hero point spent on defense. How did you know he wouldn't like that much? I assumed you used both half actions to heal, one for the healing and one to remove Vince's stun condition (check successful with 19).




That's perfect.

And I know these things because I get paid to...


----------



## Deva (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> What on earth caused you to want to lose that +8 to your will save?!




My only excuse is that it was late when I posted.... yea.... that's it.... late....


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't have my book handy, but when you wake up from unconscious, aren't you stunned for a round?  If someone can remind me, I'll get going on this.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't have the book with me either but I thought that you suffered a -2 to your actions for the round that you woke up in.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2004)

If the check is successful, the character awakens and is _dazed_ for one round.  A _dazed_ character suffers a -2 penalty on all actions.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

Dankies.  I couldn't remember exactly for some reason.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2004)

Recover from unconcious. You have a Fort roll DC 10 (+1 per previous roll) every minute after the first to wake up. If successfull, you are dazed for one round (-2 to all rolls). If you fail, you stay unconcious.


----------



## Mule (Mar 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I can't shoot what I can't see!" Carl shouts, totally blinded by the darkness.



Well the idea was to move the little ball of light around following Murphy, keeping him illuminated, but whatever.  Ooops.... sorry guys


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

I was just reading over Regeneration, and I wanna make sure they didn't errata this.

From Regeneration, p. 79


> If disabled, you get a Constitution check on the following round to recover, with a bonus equal to your power rank.  If this check fails, you must wait a day to attempt to recover again, but you get your Regeneration rank as a bonus on all recovery checks.




Does this mean that next round I'll pretty much immediately recover from the disabled condition, since it's a Constitution check, DC20, and I have (at present) +18 to the check (Regeneration 9, Super Constitution 6, and normal Con 16)?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 5, 2004)

You get a check, but powers are limited to +8 stacking. You normally get +7 regen and +1 super con for +8, +2 for rapid healing and +3 for normal con, or +13. 

In this case, you get +9 regeneration (pushed power), 0 super con, +2 for rapid healing and +3 for super con, for a total of +14.

Heh, I just did your roll, you got a 3.  Just lemme know if you want to use your last hero point to re-roll that bad-boy when you post.  If you do, you recover as it's a 10 minimum.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

Darn you, Shalazar!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 5, 2004)

_


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		


			OOC: Kneeling down next to the guard that is still breathing, I will take his wounds first -- wounds only; a trauma team can deal with disabled and unconscious conditions. Then -- I'll aid the second guard who has stopped breathing -- all out, even though it will probably kill me... hopefully I get better.
		
Click to expand...


_ 
Well, I'll read up on Empathic healing, but unless memory serves me, your healing isn't a selective one.  A normal healer gives healing up to his rank and his rank as a bonus to recovery.  As an empathic healer, I'm pretty sure you are hosed into absorbing the wounds and conditions of those you touch.  Thank goodness for regeneration.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Well, I'll read up on Empathic healing, but unless memory serves me, your healing isn't a selective one.  A normal healer gives healing up to his rank and his rank as a bonus to recovery.  As an empathic healer, I'm pretty sure you are hosed into absorbing the wounds and conditions of those you touch.  Thank goodness for regeneration.




Darn it... Then I'd have to heal the most injured person first, because they're the one that requires more assistance.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 5, 2004)

Meh, heal 'em both at once.  It's a half action each.  While I wouldn't let you do that during battle, I'm sure not going to be _that_ picky out of it.  Hell, if you get disabled, it's not gonna be worse to get disabled again.

For fun, Loki could toss your unconscious form onto people while you are like... unconscious


----------



## Elementor (Mar 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> For fun, Loki could toss your unconscious form onto people while you are like... unconscious




What would happen if we were in class taking anatomy and had X12 touch the Cadaver?  Would the guy come back to life and X12 die?


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> What would happen if we were in class taking anatomy and had X12 touch the Cadaver?  Would the guy come back to life and X12 die?




I can partially answer this...

If he's been dead beyond a certain length of time, I can't resurrect them... but since I have resurrection and back from the brink... It would probably kill me... and I might come back if my Regeneration saved me.


I'll heal them both, then!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 6, 2004)

Mimic, the sound WAS your foe.  It's why you hit


----------



## Mimic (Mar 6, 2004)

Ah, thought that it was Kevin. Will edit accordingly


----------



## Calinon (Mar 6, 2004)

Yay for crit immunity on force fields!


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 6, 2004)

*peeks inside*

You wouldn't be having room for one more player, now would you?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish I could say yes, but nine players is about my limit, what with NPC's and such.   And they stalwartly refuse to die for some reason...


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I wish I could say yes, but nine players is about my limit, what with NPC's and such.   And they stalwartly refuse to die for some reason...



 Okie. Kinda figured you had your hands full already, but asking doesn't hurt, eh?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 6, 2004)

Nine players, none have left yet. You know Calinon, I think it is the best game I played on the net up to date, and having 9 player who post regulary is the best proof I think...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I wish I could say yes, but nine players is about my limit, what with NPC's and such.   And they stalwartly refuse to die for some reason...





It's not like your not trying though...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2004)

> There is a large monitor built in the wall. It is static until you reach Kevin's body, when it turns on. Kevin's face flashes across the screen, a hastily patched together video of screams and babblings, but at the short 20 second end...
> 
> I have no friends. If you're talking about that bunch of losers at EPIC, well, they may come, but why should I care?
> 
> ...




  Way to go!


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 7, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Way to go!




Yeah... Guess you should be glad Sanjay found it instead of someone else... or maybe his aim was off with that blast... just a little high...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2004)

Sanjay's not too swift.  He's smart, but not a lot of common sense.  Still, he doesn't take everything at face value, especially lately...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 8, 2004)

> Sure enough, Sanjay's cage he created for Dazzler is empty.




Who didn't see this comming?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 8, 2004)

*raises hand*

Never saw it coming, what with Sanjay in another room, Anna and Rebound tending the wounded and nobody guarding Dazzler.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2004)

*raise the hand*

Well, what do you think, I am dying. I miss all the combat, I don't even know that Kevin is alive (mean my dupliacte) and someone have the power to phase out...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 8, 2004)

Dammit, I knew I just shoulda killed her!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll be wrapping this issue up, probably Wednesday, and starting the third issue up 

I'll let you know how many points you get and a few minor changes that are happening that should be beneficial to some of you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ooooh... beneficial changes... Like a car in every pot and a turkey in every garage...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

I think it's 2 points for each of those feats...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

Looking good... looking good


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

You'll each be getting 5 points to add to your characters when we wind this up.  In addition, Agamon was right, I was wrong.  Computers isn't a "required" skill investment.  Y'all can reinvest those points in anything you like, as long as your skill point investment doesn't drop below our original minimum.

I really suggest, especially for those newer to the game, to spend some points in base attack and base defense.  Loki, ya might want to look at investing points to get rid of that sight only flaw (hint hint!).

You'll have time during the upcoming issue to undergo some fairly heavy training, so do whatcha like with the points once this issue ends.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a thousand box question. You talk about buying back flaws or new extra, but what about new flaws?

Here what I am thinking that may be interesting (but maybe complicated, and if you say no, well, no prob with that). I want to buy new extra to Kevin. More Extra Power (to grow to 6, maybe 7 or even 8, and maybe extra skills too), but it would be fun to see a new flaw to devellop: Weakness. Kevin becoming more attuned to his power that he not only be able to duplicate more powerfull powers, but the weakness too (it is short to have mimic DNA, you see). So what do you think of that?


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

I keep thinking of nasty things to say to Commander Warm-n-Compassionate, but everything I start to type comes out in a fashion that would probably get my skull caved in...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Agamon was right, I was wrong.




Um, what was that?  

(You just know you had to see that comin'...Cal's probably thinking of taking hong's advice right about now)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 9, 2004)

woo hoo, 8 points to play with...


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki, ya might want to look at investing points to get rid of that sight only flaw (hint hint!).



You're reading my mind.  I've been thinking of that for a while now...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

Velmont, I'll look it up at home and get back to you.  I think that's tainted mimicry you are talking about but need to read up some.

Agamon, you already have one arch nemesis in Split, but I can make more....

And isn't that M-Tac lady a heartless one


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

Nah... She's just misunderstood, that's all.  It's tough love... and I get this feeling she knows more about me than she's letting on...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Velmont, I'll look it up at home and get back to you.  I think that's tainted mimicry you are talking about but need to read up some.




I hadn't the book under hand when I wrote it up, but yeah, it is that flaw.

The tricky things, it is when you mimic someone, you not only taking his good powers, but his bad too, so the problem I may see, is that after I mimic one person, I lose my mimic power (as the subject will surely not have it) and by that, I won't be able to mimic more than one person at the time anymore... and if there is a way to mimic more than one person, what happen, does I have the best of both or the worst of both... that the most tricky thing.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2004)

> The Captain of M-Tac brushes past Loki, knocking him aside slightly, and strides to the elevator, pushing the button. "No. Whatever gave you that idea." She turns slightly and you see her cybernetic eye glowing from inside her helmet, examining you. "Illusion. Light control. Adaptive skin camoflauge. Interesting." The stare and comments leave you feeling rather chilled.
> 
> The elevator dings and the doors slide open. She turns from you dismissively and steps inside.




I'm happy he didn't try to analyse me, or I am quite sure he would have put me in cage and use me in every way I can and cannot imagine...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

How am I doing, and am I gonna make it, boss?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

You'll be out for a while... but not to worry, you aren't going to die.  All shall be revealed when I do the epilogue.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 10, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Vince has been running up and down stair cases and around the building looking for any other possible avenues of escape by any of the Red Rose clan.  If he comes across nothing suspicious he will finally make his way to the penthouse.
> 
> "HOLY CRAP!! What happened to X!!??"





If I were conscious, my response to this would be -- "I slipped on a banana peel."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You'll be out for a while... but not to worry, you aren't going to die.  All shall be revealed when I do the epilogue.




I start to be impatient to see that...   a bit frustrating to be KO for such long time...   well, they other have good time, I'll be patient   and cool


----------



## Calinon (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, providing I can wrap this last bit up with Raisa by morning, tomorrow evening should see the end of this issue.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 10, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I hadn't the book under hand when I wrote it up, but yeah, it is that flaw.
> 
> The tricky things, it is when you mimic someone, you not only taking his good powers, but his bad too, so the problem I may see, is that after I mimic one person, I lose my mimic power (as the subject will surely not have it) and by that, I won't be able to mimic more than one person at the time anymore... and if there is a way to mimic more than one person, what happen, does I have the best of both or the worst of both... that the most tricky thing.




You would still have your mimic powers and you would be able to mimic more than one person at a time. all tainted mimicry means is you would take any flaws/weakeness along with any powers that your subject has, take Dazzler, if her insanity is linked to her powers and if you mimiced her you would get her powers and her insanity as well as any other flaws from any other people you mimic (this could lead to some serious problems.)

Tainted mimicry can be really hinderous, but it's a great roleplay oppertunity


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Tainted mimicry can be really hinderous, but it's a great roleplay oppertunity




That's exactly why I am interested to take it, the power of Kevin would become even more a bane to him, and it would be interesting to see Kevin how he could handle that, and how he will handle otehrs weakness... It may be really bad for his health, but I am so used to lose characters that I roleplay them the most possible before the roll-play take them out for ever


----------



## Calinon (Mar 10, 2004)

I thought tainted mimicry gave you the strengths and weaknesses of the person you mimic, meaning if you have 20 strength and he has 8, you now have 8.  But if he has 20 and you have 8, you now have 20.  It also gives you his flaws and actual weaknesses, so if you mimic Titan, you are dangerously susceptible to silver.

_If_ I allow you to take this weakness, I can assure you I won't let you have extra subjects.  It's a pita already keeping track of what you have for powers; I don't want to have to do a spreadsheet to figure out what strengths and weaknesses you absorb.  Those two points will go into additional attributes, to match what is in your background with the absorbing of people's knowledges, and make the flaw a decent flaw for the reasons I showed above.  The trauma you just had reactivated those powers.  The last point should go into expanded powers, letting you mimic powers up to 6PP in cost without backlash.

If you don't want to do that though, no changes need to be made to your character.  I really don't like adding a flaw after the fact, but the above works for me.  Hope I did the math right.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

as a quick question what version of the ruls eratta are you using Calinon?  I have been somewhat out of touch so just wondering...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 10, 2004)

There's more then one version now?

*goes and checks*

Well, there is a new errata.  I had given up hope on such a thing.  A quick glance at repsonses to it tells me there might be some questionable changes, but then people just like to complain, too.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 10, 2004)

Honestly, I try to use the current one, since they freakin' took the old one down.  But some of the stuff in there is a load of crap!  So, I use the stuff I like, discard the stuff I don't and do a little jig when I confuse the heck out of the guys and gals playin! 

I really wish they'd make up their minds about force fields, among other things.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah I heard about the Force Field issue from Shalimar not cool... well i am sticking to the old ones cause I have those printed out


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2004)

You're right, if I wanted that weakness, I should have taken it at the start, and it would be a real pain to keep all the tracks.

So, my 8 points, I take it in the Extra: Extra Attributs:Skills, so now I can dupicate skills too.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok... I'll be doing the epilogue tonight and working on the prologue. If everyone could let me know how they'd like to spend their points, it'd be grand. You'll all be able to take full advantage of training at the school, which I'm sure will somehow be unpleasant and likely put you in the hospital. If you aren't already there.

Loki, do you recall what you spent your first 3 points on?  I don't have it written down and can't find it in the OOC thread, but it's definitely been spent.  I believe it was base defense (2) and 1 point into skills, but memory fading.

Mimic, you are losing your immunities under force field (as is anyone with force field).  You can buy them in stages, or all at once, or just ignore them. (psst, buy immunity to critical hits).

Velmont, you'll have your new weakness and your skill mimic ability.  And may god have mercy on your soul.

Anyway, asap.  You have till Friday to pick, then they'll just be banked.  I really suggest attack and defense for those of you with less than 4, except Loki... flaw man... get rid of your flaw on illusion!


----------



## Deva (Mar 11, 2004)

So points.... 3 from last issue, 5 from this issue, 2 taken out of computers(if I can), giving me 10 total.

Spending 6 points for base defense.
Spending 4 points for base attack.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mimic, you are losing your immunities under force field (as is anyone with force field).  You can buy them in stages, or all at once, or just ignore them. (psst, buy immunity to critical hits).




So basically I have protection that turns off every time I get stunned...

Immunities are going to have to wait, I already figured out what I am buying.

+1 attack 3 points
+1 defense 2 points
Heroic Surge 2 points
Blind fight (linked to energy control) 1 point


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, there is a new errata.




where is the new errata? I checked the M&M page but it's errata from January.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

That IS the new erratta.  Protection doesn't give you access to the extra's like Force Field has.  It's a trade off.

Tying blind fighting to energy control will mean you won't be able to use it unless the person is giving off a detectable magnetic field or has a sizeable and detectable amount of metal on him.  You may be better off saving and just getting normal blind fighting.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

Issue 3 is started


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> So, my 8 points, I take it in the Extra: Extra Attributs:Skills, so now I can dupicate skills too.





			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Velmont, you'll have your new weakness and your skill mimic ability.  And may god have mercy on your soul.




Sorry if I didn't made myself clear on my last message. We have done already two adventures with my present stats, so I won't mess all the stats. I have 8 points free that I won with the two first adventure, and I buy with it:

extra: additional attributes (skills) +8

I won't take the the tainted mimicry. It will be enough like that.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 11, 2004)

For my points, I have decided the following:


3 Points on BAB (from 3 to 4)
1 Point on Skill Points (1 in Diplomacy, 1 in Medicine)

1 Point on Healing -- from +4 to +5


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Looks like a good game you got running Calinon  it kicks some ass


----------



## Elementor (Mar 11, 2004)

Vince will spend 6 points to gain 2 base attack and 2 points to gain 1 base defense.  He will especially be trying to spend as much time as possible studying martial arts with Jun Po so he can get better control of his power.  Vince does not want to kill anymore kids by accident.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Tokiwong.  Agamon made me the evil GM I am today... that and my players put up with my occasional woopsie and keep me hopping 

What Eman, no claws?  You could eviscerate man!  Eviscerate!

Just a reminder that if you do want to, you can respend those points I made you stick in computer.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> where is the new errata? I checked the M&M page but it's errata from January.




Heh.  That's me, all up to date and stuff.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll be spending 6 on BAB to move from +4 to +6. 
The other two will go to buy a feat- accurate attack. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tying blind fighting to energy control will mean you won't be able to use it unless the person is giving off a detectable magnetic field or has a sizeable and detectable amount of metal on him.  You may be better off saving and just getting normal blind fighting.




Good point, instead I will get immunity: critical hit and tie it in with forcefield.

Which leads into a question, how much ferrous metal must there be in order for me to sense it? Take for instance the human body, there is iron in the blood as well as deposits throughout the body or celery, which has alot of iron in it.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 11, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Good point, instead I will get immunity: critical hit and tie it in with forcefield.
> 
> Which leads into a question, how much ferrous metal must there be in order for me to sense it? Take for instance the human body, there is iron in the blood as well as deposits throughout the body or celery, which has alot of iron in it.




The iron in your blood is in a compound which is not particularly susceptable to magnetic fields. Though of course manipulating hemoglobin magnetically has been a comic staple for years, so our esteemed DM with have to decide this on the fly. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

It has to be a useable amount.  Probably the smallest sort of things would be nails and screws, metallic thumbtacks, that sort of thing.  Detecting it may not be immediately useful, but you can detect it.  So if you went into an office building and said, "Can I detect any ferrous metal?" I'll probably just say yes.

Iron in the blood is a big no.  When you start being able to affect iron in a human body is when the villian appears that has the special ability to boil water.  Not to scary until you realize you are made up of what?  90+% water?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2004)

I didn't think that I would be able to effect the iron in the body (at least not at this power level.) 

Was thinking about getting a radar type effect with the detect ferrous/magnetic fields coupled with blind-fight/blind sight along with penetrating vision all of it being tied into the magnetic control. That way I don't blow in windows with kidnapped people beside them.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm going to spend all 8 points: +2 to BAB, +1 to BDB.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I didn't think that I would be able to effect the iron in the body (at least not at this power level.)
> 
> Was thinking about getting a radar type effect with the detect ferrous/magnetic fields coupled with blind-fight/blind sight along with penetrating vision all of it being tied into the magnetic control. That way I don't blow in windows with kidnapped people beside them.



That'd be cool.  The ability to see through metals would be really suitable.  Blind fight tied to your energy control would only really be useful if the person was carrying a good deal of metal and you could distinctly tell between it and other metals nearby.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2004)

Let's see... 7 points...

2 points to increase Base Defense to 4
1 point to increase Dexterity to 12 (which increases my Defense, ranged attacks, and Reflex saves. Yay!)

And then something that has to do with gadgetry... Armor or Weapon... Armor... a powersuit allows for some nice customization with points gained later on. And I might not lose all my current dups everytime I get attacked.

So that's 4 points on the Armor power.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

Sounds good   You'll get it during the adventure, but you'll need some help maintaining it.  Luckily, you are in EPIC so that isn't a problem!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

Mordane, man... skin to skin contact triggers your healing.  Feel free to beat the snot out of the next armored, axe-wielding maniac you come across.  Please.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mordane, man... skin to skin contact triggers your healing.  Feel free to beat the snot out of the next armored, axe-wielding maniac you come across.  Please.




Yeah, I know that... but then I have to keep putting the gloves on and taking them off... and other guys just seem so much better than I am at combat... 

Which is funny... because I was perusing the numbers the other day on the website... and only like one other character (before PP expenditures from this adventure) had an equal or better melee attack... why is that, guys?  


And what is this about another armored, axe-wielding psycho?!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

Um... nuuuuthin...


----------



## Elementor (Mar 12, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Which is funny... because I was perusing the numbers the other day on the website... and only like one other character (before PP expenditures from this adventure) had an equal or better melee attack... why is that, guys?




During character creation I was expressly told that unless you were military or a martial artist or something, the max Base Attack Bonus to start with was +2.  Your unknown background must have included some military training.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

Little does the fool know I was only trying to hamper his character build.  Soon, my plans shall come to fruition and I shall see him fall broken before me!  My victory is at hand!  Muaaahahahaheeey... who the heck left the mic on again in the evil overlord's plotting room!


----------



## buzzard (Mar 12, 2004)

From the other thread:
"Classes -- you were doing well. Even Thunder said so, Kevin," X12 says. "So you screwed up -- everyone will. Big situation, big stress -- you want us all to know you can handle yourself, that we can trust you and depend on you to pull your weight. I can understand; when Vince and Cosmo were trading blows with that ax-wielding maniac in the foyer, all I could do was watch then -- I can't hit the guy, because anything I do to him will simply be erased by my touch. So I did what I could -- I tried to keep everyone healthy."

Geez, what am I chopped liver?

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 12, 2004)

You know how hard it is to see 12 foot tall people walking around?  Maybe if we dress you in neon pink...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 12, 2004)

To all the people I left out of my dialogue with Kevin...

Yes, I do have difficulty seeing flying people, 12-foot tall people, illusionists, and guys who happen to suddenly be made out of metal -- the doctors are trying to isolate what is causing this condition as we speak...   You all did a great job.  Your omission from the dialogue was because I was typing fast -- not because I think you're "chopped liver."

We now return you to our regularly schedule thread, already in progress.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 12, 2004)

> Kevin is guiding the jet down when Michelle floats up beside him. As it touches down, somewhat roughly, grappling lines shoot out and attach themselves securely to the train, locking the plane fairly tightly in place. The engines start to power down.
> 
> Over his radio receiver he's been guiding the plane through, Kevin hears Titan bark out, "Sanchez! Abort landing! It's unstab...!" just as the train gives a huge lurch to the right! The hoverjet, locked firmly in place, adds to the momentum as the car starts to roll. It's connectors to the cars behind it start to break apart, leaving the other cars safely on the track as the lead car tips wildly.
> 
> And not only in combat. Damn, it was simple, just be sure the train is stabilize before the jet lands. Lucky Titan was there.




Dude, that was Michelle's fault


Aren't grasshoppers and crickets the same thing?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Dude, that was Michelle's fault
> 
> 
> Aren't grasshoppers and crickets the same thing?




It is all messy in Kevin head. Don't forget for him, he was torture about one hour ago, as he has been in a coma during all the night... For Kevin, he was as much responsible as Michelle, but as everything have gone worong in his presence, he blame him more, as it is easier.

And grasshoppers and crikets are different...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> And grasshoppers and crikets are different...




eh, live and learn...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

Crickets and grasshoppers are different species of the same family, Ortheptera or something.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey, I updated everyone


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Vince steals the occasional glace over at Jun Po while he tries to act casual.




Why does he have to glace over at her when he can see 360 degrees?


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 14, 2004)

Do we still have our comm links?  I didn't think we'd been back to base, so we'd still have our 'battlesuits' on, correct?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2004)

I hope my lasts messages doesn't annoy you too much... We are at the episode where they need to cut a bit on the expense, so they do a feedback of the lasts episode


----------



## Elementor (Mar 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Why does he have to glace over at her when he can see 360 degrees?




Hush you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I hope my lasts messages doesn't annoy you too much... We are at the episode where they need to cut a bit on the expense, so they do a feedback of the lasts episode




Darn budget cuts... and here I thought the first two episodes had been such hits that the company would be willing to risk a bigger budget on this one... but no, they've doomed it to only stellar success like the last two by cutting costs with wacky flashbacks... I swear... I don't know how we work under these conditions!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 14, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Do we still have our comm links? I didn't think we'd been back to base, so we'd still have our 'battlesuits' on, correct?



Actually nope, you are in street clothes.  Thunder brought them from the institute; your other clothes were just... disgusting after last night.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "John, can you still move? If you can get her to infirmary? Dara," she says looking directly at Raisa, "go find Empath or grandmother. I think we are going to need their help with this. Hopefully we will be in the infirmary shortly."
> 
> If John can't move Michelle will attempt to grab hold of her arms and lead her toward the infirmary.



ROFL... at the moment, I can't make heads or tails of that quote.  I gotta read that again later tonight after my nap methinks, though I _do_ find it funny you call Raisa Dara.  Poor Raisa!


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Login is 0RM3I\ID3Z98. Password is n01havI\Itga1I\I3D\/\/31ght."




That's the greatest password I havn't seen for long


----------



## Calinon (Mar 16, 2004)

> ooc:Ah ha, well I must have only read the first part or convinently forgotten the next sentence, that will teach you to assume I read everything you write.



That'll teach me to be so long winded! 

Oh and my brain still hurts from typing that password


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That'll teach me to be so long winded!
> 
> Oh and my brain still hurts from typing that password




Your brain hurts?  Took me a few minutes to decipher....


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, I feel pretty bad about messing poor Vince up badly. But hopefully the pictures of him and Raisa and Anna and Sanjay cheer him up (now much clearer). Sorry Vince...

The images are under the Characters link... it's got its own page and button there.  If anyone else wants a cheesily made Hero Machine creation, or has some other image they want me to host for their character (including Raisa and Vince), lemme know.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, I continue to miss the fun in the IC thread it seems... at least, I am only jam in the traffic, not bleeding all my blood... (How much time should I reach the EPIC Headquater? Estimation?)

And looking at the picture, I prefer not to know how looks like Kevin


----------



## Agamon (Mar 17, 2004)

Dude, you should change 'em to .jpgs, if just for the sake of the poor dial-ups still out there.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have to say -- if Vince survives this... we're gonna try stitching that wing back on first, then heal the surgical damage; I don't know if it can be done, but we're gonna have to give it a try... because I don't know what will get destroyed on me trying to heal that...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Nothing. I already decided on ressurrection and regrowth, you won't lose anything, healing those INSTEAD of damage. Once those are healed (or failed to be healed), you WILL soak damage. BTW, did you get my email back? Everything look ok? If so, you are about to feel a shift in your powers...

I was going to use JPEGs but the quality was absolutely horrible on conversion. Really bad in fact. No mercy for the dial up! It is, however, why I put them on their own page and not the individual character pages.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nothing. I already decided on ressurrection and regrowth, you won't lose anything, healing those INSTEAD of damage. Once those are healed (or failed to be healed), you WILL soak damage. BTW, did you get my email back? Everything look ok? If so, you are about to feel a shift in your powers...
> 
> I was going to use JPEGs but the quality was absolutely horrible on conversion. Really bad in fact. No mercy for the dial up! It is, however, why I put them on their own page and not the individual character pages.




No, I haven't received your Email.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll resend that then now


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

Are they coming back to you, Calinon, because they aren't coming through on this end whatsoever.  PSU might just be having a hiccup.

Try scarl@centrehotel.com.  That's my work Email.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Done   Weren't coming back at me either ... bizarre!


----------



## Elementor (Mar 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Well, I feel pretty bad about messing poor Vince up badly. But hopefully the pictures of him and Raisa and Anna and Sanjay cheer him up (now much clearer). Sorry Vince...
> 
> The images are under the Characters link... it's got its own page and button there.  If anyone else wants a cheesily made Hero Machine creation, or has some other image they want me to host for their character (including Raisa and Vince), lemme know.




You might need to use some white out on that picture of me.  That sorta red winglike thing should be somewhere near my feet I think.  The holes in the wings is strangely appropriate though.  My favorite pic has to be of Loki though.  The mullet to go along with the tinkerbell wand is pure classic.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

ROFL.. mullet!  Not my intention!  I dressed him in imagry of Merlin too, nice green!


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

Arrrgh... the internet has eaten your messages.  I didn't receive it at work, or at home... I very sad.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

Never fear, you instead shall be surprised!  Mu ha ha.

Seriously though, linkage looks fine.  Healing is about to get a boost and a new extra.  Gee willikers Batman, wonder what that'll be?


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

Let me guess... My Healing is going to get... the ability to kill a yak... with...

MIND BULLETS!!!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

I cannot believe I am that transparent...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

I would like to go on record as saying that this story rocks.


That said... you're cold, man.  Making that poor woman deal with me after I used her for target practice and blew up her eye.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2004)

Aggy must be so proud...

At least you know why she treated you like she did in the penthouse


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 17, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aggy must be so proud...
> 
> At least you know why she treated you like she did in the penthouse




I suppose I should feel privileged she didn't just execute me gangster style.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2004)

The story rocks! As soon as my schedule frees up a bit, I'll see about turning it into an actual comic.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

That would be so cool, Dalamar!  I'm glad everyone is enjoying the story, even poor Elementor of the ripped off wing.  He didn't punch me in the head at the pub during lunch, so I must be doing something right.  Dara is giving me a personality disorder though I think.

Best part (IMO) about this issue is that everyone is getting to know each other, which drives the story far better than just tossing you into combat.  Even the nasty thing that happened to Vince gives folks an inkling of Jackal's problems.

So far, Johan is the lucky one; nothing bad happened to him.  He wasn't surrounded by lunatic telepaths, nobody hit him in the head with a frying pan, he didn't get a mental link forced on him, insects didn't surround him like some wierd B horror flick, he didn't suffer a near nervous breakdown and run off alone, wasn't nearly electrocuted, has all his limbs in tact, got a 35 search check and got a nifty force field belt until his armor is built.

I don't know about you, but when a character of mine has that much good Karma stacked on his side, I usually start coming up with my next concept.

Bua ha ha.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

> OOC: I said that I want to see the police in charge, no fight the guys, and at the rythm I use my HP in combat, no I won't spend it anyway...



Sounds good.  You'll get to talk to some police officer.  Their general tactical unit is probably in command, if they are still alive.  We'll resolve that just before the others arrive.  Sorry to make you wait a bit; it was hard to co-ordinate the timeframe between you and the school.

Also, just to let everyone know, we've been posting fools the last few days, which is great fun   However, I won't be around tonight to post.  Things worked out well though.  One minor plotline has wound up (the pool fight) and one is just beginning, so hopefully we leave nobody clamoring for rapid continuance!  Back in force tomorrow and tomorrow evening though, updating as you guys and gals do, work permitting.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2004)

I know there is Michell, Raisa, Johan, Rebound, Anna and Carl in the war room, are there any other students with us?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 17, 2004)

How bout Tara and John.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 18, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aggy must be so proud...




Brings a tear to my eye. *sniff*

In fact, I'm pretty jealous.  So much so that...oh wait, I'm not quite ready to be saying that...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sounds good.  You'll get to talk to some police officer.  Their general tactical unit is probably in command, if they are still alive.  We'll resolve that just before the others arrive.  Sorry to make you wait a bit; it was hard to co-ordinate the timeframe between you and the school.




No problem, I saw you didn't forget me. I liked the little part where Thunder and Mendez are the computer and the first thing they look is where I am, and see me coming back... I am sure if Kevin would have seen that, he would have became red... And it is not like I wouldn't had my time during Episode 2, where I was moving faster than the group while I was going into the Crystal Palace. I think one thing that make the game more real, it is exactly that you keep a realistic timeline and doesn't forced the player to stay in group. I run away, I pay it by having a more dull time for some day, as my character is inactive, but at the end, the game is just better.

If I can speak with the head policeman, I'll ask him if I can mimic him, so I can learn the procedure to follow and the general tactics with having to pass a three years training, and get a better coordination of EPIC with the police if such cooperation is needed.


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> work permitting.



Damn work!  Speaking of which I will be unavailable for most of tomorrow.  At the current rate of posting, that'll leave Loki scratching his butt back at EPIC HQ while the rest of the team saves the world (twice).  Feel free to do some actions for me Cal, if necessary (please no severed body parts).


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh, the team heading to the freeway will be _long_ gone before any of you even wander remotely close to the War Room.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 18, 2004)

Do any of you folks get the idea that Calinon doesn't want us to split up?
I've seen some subtle messages, but I'm not sure. 

Don't mind me, just a smartass. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> The story rocks! As soon as my schedule frees up a bit, I'll see about turning it into an actual comic.




That would be awesome.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> The story rocks! As soon as my schedule frees up a bit, I'll see about turning it into an actual comic.




I want to see the scene where Kevin is found half dead in the penthouse... I think you'll miss red ink to darw that


----------



## Calinon (Mar 18, 2004)

Rule 1:  Don't split up the party
Rule 2:  Don't split up the party
Rule 3:  Don't go off alone
Rule 4:  Refer to rules 1-3
Rule 5:  If you're here already, you're rolling a new character


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Rule 1:  Don't split up the party
> Rule 2:  Don't split up the party
> Rule 3:  Don't go off alone
> Rule 4:  Refer to rules 1-3
> Rule 5:  If you're here already, you're rolling a new character





Did you know that Kevin is a rebel who doesn't follow the rules?

Suggestion: give him these rules:
Rule 1:  Split up the party
Rule 2:  Split up the party
Rule 3:  Go off alone
Rule 4:  Don't Refer to rules 1-3


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 18, 2004)

All you've done thus far is prove the rules, Kevin...

You went off alone, and were found almost dead, lying in a widening pool of your own blood.  I think you prove a shining example of what happens when you go off alone...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

I am always happy to show the example!


----------



## Elementor (Mar 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> The story rocks! As soon as my schedule frees up a bit, I'll see about turning it into an actual comic.




You can call it "Speed Demon and his Wacky Friends!!"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 19, 2004)

I was thinking more along the lines of --

"How Goat-Boy Lost, then Got, His Wings" --

as a title...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> ooc:would increasing energy control increase the other powers linked to it?



I'm gonna say no... you can boost one part of your powers, linked or not, so long as they aren't permanent powers.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm gonna say no... you can boost one part of your powers, linked or not, so long as they aren't permanent powers.




Didn't think so, but never hurts to ask


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

I've updated X12 and Vince, who has been slightly changed due to his soon to be recovered stronger wings, which seem to create a tad more wind resistance, but are extremely strong.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

When Raisa decides what she wants to do, also let me know if you are resisting Kevin's power.  There's not really a reason this time, and his power isn't that invasive, but it's up to you   I'll assume you aren't worried about him touching you so no attack roll on that.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

> "Oh, that's right the bank robbers. Come on girls we can drool over Mr. gorgeous later." Michelle will lower both helicopters to the ground and fly off towards the other mutants on the ground, if she can she will take shot at one of them.



It will be a half action per helicopter to lower them to the ground, so your full round.  You can move something 50 feet a half action currently, and you got two somethings on your hands.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It will be a half action per helicopter to lower them to the ground, so your full round.  You can move something 50 feet a half action currently, and you got two somethings on your hands.




Ok I will edit, didn't know if lowering the copters was considered an action. Oh and just for the record



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> If you are female... it's much, much harder.




You sir are a bastard...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2004)

You could hold them there, but pretty much any movement you have to focus on (flight, walking, telekenises) is a half action.  It's a good thing; you definitely did something VERY impressive.  I actually went and looked up the weights.  You had to boost to 10 to catch the second one 

Oh, and that whole encounter with him has to be one of my better moments of writing and is so subtly evil to your characters it made me tingly.  Oh the potential for the future just from that scene...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You could hold them there, but pretty much any movement you have to focus on (flight, walking, telekenises) is a half action.  It's a good thing; you definitely did something VERY impressive.  I actually went and looked up the weights.  You had to boost to 10 to catch the second one




And watch, there will be no cameras around. Wreck one of them and you make the six o'clock news, lift up 25 tons and save countless people and not a feaking camera in sight.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Oh, and that whole encounter with him has to be one of my better moments of writing and is so subtly evil to your characters it made me tingly.  Oh the potential for the future just from that scene...




Why did you think I called you a bastard?


----------



## Elementor (Mar 19, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> And watch, there will be no cameras around. Wreck one of them and you make the six o'clock news, lift up 25 tons and save countless people and not a feaking camera in sight.




Welcome to my world.  Maybe the "it's ok they will blame Vince" karma is starting to catch up to you.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> If you're female, you get flushed just looking at him. If your male, you would do anything to be an eighth as charismatic as he is.




the only reason why Kevin is the only one who haven't taken the time to look at those guys and stare in admiration, it is because he is used to be the good looking guy in the area, and competition frustrate him and motivate him to act... generally doing stupid things, but heh!


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Welcome to my world.  Maybe the "it's ok they will blame Vince" karma is starting to catch up to you.




If I could have blamed Vince for the helicopter thing, I would have.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks to the miracle of digital editing, we could always edit Vince into whatever footage we "anonymously" send to the press, having him attacking the helicopters before they fall to the ground...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Elementor (Mar 20, 2004)

Harsh, guys.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> John will try to climb over the barricades and engage the big guy. He will try for his traditional envelop. He is already grown. He will use accurate attack of +5 to initiate the grapple.



Atta boy!  Jump into the fray!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Just waiting on Raisa so combat can commence.  I'll take actions for her if she doesn't declare action within a few hours to get things rolling.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "Lets see her stop this..." She runs forward.



Hehe, pure gold!


----------



## Deva (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just waiting on Raisa so combat can commence.  I'll take actions for her if she doesn't declare action within a few hours to get things rolling.





 My bad! Posted now.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Bah, I lost my note with HP useage orders.

I will assume anyone who gets less than a 10 score on any save will use a hero point to re-roll.  I will also use hero points on your behalf if it has a good chance of being a fatal attack.  Unless explicitly stated, I won't use any other hero points.

If you have any specific requests for HP useage, post them here, and I'll write them down again.  Maybe this time I won't lose it!


----------



## Deva (Mar 20, 2004)

Repost of HP usage.

Will use HP when:

*Attack Roll:* Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 12
*Saving Throw Stun*: Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 15 
*Saving Throw Lethal:* Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 12
*Opposing Roll:* Unsuccessful and die roll lower than 15

Any other HP useage will be case by case.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

So never a hp use on will, reflex or fort saves?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 20, 2004)

damage and general save (this include fort, will and reflex) Anything that will stun, KO, incapcitate or imobilize in some way.

opposed rolls: less than 15 if unsucessfull

Attack rolls: I will state at the time, if not then assume no re-rolled wanted.

Boy Flex sure seems really familiar...  

Just a note, I will be out of town most of the day on Saturday, if you need to just NPC Michelle until I get back.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2004)

I completely understand the out-and-out stealing of concepts form other games.  NPCs aren't all that fun to create after the eleven millionth one.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok, what I'm actually looking for is simply numbers.  No reference to success, failure, effects; just numbers.  Basically, you choose at what level of roll you will re-roll, either by the dice, or by the total score.

Examples:

Save result below 15
Attack roll below 18
Opposed check below 15

Success or fail though, you use the HP.  You don't know the result before hand.  You also keep the higher result, and are guaranteed to get a 10 on the dice regardless.

I think Raisa's is good, once I scratch off the "Unsuccessful", so that's a good reference.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Boy Flex sure seems really familiar...



Ohh, you mean Flick.  Heh, yeah.  A bit different, but not much


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Bah, one more thing for Mimic.... the armored cars are not your standard brinks cars.  They are significantly larger, with a double rear axle, and WAY heavier than helicopters... you can probably get one up.  Two... well that's a different story.  Just thought you might want a chance to decide if you'll use a HP.  Your character can tell how massive it is from your detection.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok, what I'm actually looking for is simply numbers.  No reference to success, failure, effects; just numbers.  Basically, you choose at what level of roll you will re-roll, either by the dice, or by the total score.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...




I was looking at that and thought, cool idea, except for the "Unsuccessful" part.  Good to see we're on the same wavelength.  I want this done in my game too. 

BTW, mine would be:
Save, check below 16. (except Will, which I won't reroll at all unless specified)
Attack, roll lower than 12.
Opposed, check below 15.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 20, 2004)

Damage Save result below 10
Other Save result below 12
Attack roll below 10
Opposed check below 10


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok, what I'm actually looking for is simply numbers.  No reference to success, failure, effects; just numbers.  Basically, you choose at what level of roll you will re-roll, either by the dice, or by the total score.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...



 Using somthing similar to this, myself... nice though I like it


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I completely understand the out-and-out stealing of concepts form other games.  NPCs aren't all that fun to create after the eleven millionth one.



 Ain't that the truth


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2004)

For Johan, if the actual roll is under this number, a reroll is used unless otherwise noted:
Attack: never
Damage save: 12 when Armor is done (and with the force field), 15 if not
Reflex save: 14
Will save: 12
Other rolls: case by case


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Success or fail though, you use the HP.  You don't know the result before hand.  You also keep the higher result, and are guaranteed to get a 10 on the dice regardless.




Ouch, that will burn through the hero points pretty fast. Is this going to apply to the NPCs as well?

Attack: case by case
Defense: re-roll under 14
fort:total is less then 16
ref: total is less then 16
will: no re-roll if mental shield is involved.  without less then 15
opposed roll: case by case

P.S. I am back, I never figured that something could be more boring then 2 hours wandering around Costco...
and then, 2 hours of wandering around a flea market...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

Yup it always has.  I have a list for them in excel, where I'm putting yours as well.  Most of the NPC's use 15 as their re-roll target; some more skilled ones use 10, especially for attack and opposed rolls.  On weaker areas, some use 20's.

These are just general things.  Keep in mind you can only use one HP a round, and usually, you won't need to use one each and every round.  I'll be surprised if you burn more than 2 HP in a major battle doing things this way.  Also, if you would be successful in your save before the default HP is used, you don't use a HP.  I also won't waste one on a something unimportant, like an opposed check you can't win no matter what you do.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2004)

In that case, I will change a bit my targets:

Damage Save result below (15 + number of hit)
Other Save result below 15
Attack roll below 10
Opposed check below 10

Those rolls are for Kevin without power... when some power are coming I may stipulate some change.

While I have raisa power, lower all saves to 12 + number of hit if the Portection apply.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

Psst... buzzard... 

The air guy is in a truck, surrounded by a force field, likely speeding away down a city sewer.  You can't even see the trucks until you get to the bottom of the ramp.   I'll assume you mean you give chase.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 21, 2004)

Basicly Speed Demon will use a HP to reroll rolls under a 15.  However when I have significant bonuses (like my superspeeded Reflex save and Damage saves) I will reroll only on less than a 10.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

> Michelle will semi-secretly follow Tara



Exit the leader


----------



## Mule (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Exit the leader



who made her the leader?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

She did, when she took command of the situation with reasonable orders and, of course, was captured on film saving the lives of the cops in the helicopters...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin take a serious look at the truck they are following. (I am suppose to have True Sight, from Loki's feats...)



You said you were mimicing his powers, so that's what you got.  Same with Raisa... you have her powers, nothing else right now.  You specifically said powers... chalk it up to excitement of the situation.  This time, you'll have to take Loki's word for things.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

You can, however, touch him as you go and reaquire his powers, along with feats and skills, if you like.  It's not really needed for this though.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Exit the leader




Who is still a teen-aged girl that is driven by teenage hormones   



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> who made her the leader?




If you want to be leader by all means go right ahead.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

Oops, my mistake. Ok, I have only there powers, that's fine, next time I will be more clear...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Don't worry, it won't matter much for this


----------



## Mule (Mar 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> If you want to be leader by all means go right ahead.



No way, you are doing a great job.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> No way, you are doing a great job.




Rats, and here I thought I pawned it off.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> If you want to be leader by all means go right ahead.




I'll be leader!  Everybody....CHARGE!!!  C'mon, hurry up...keep up to me.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> I'll be leader!  Everybody....CHARGE!!!  C'mon, hurry up...keep up to me.




Kevin would be the best leader, he always think twice before acting, that's a great quality for a leader


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 22, 2004)

Darn women... letting their hormones craft solutions to the complex problem of the dangerous, powerful mutants plaguing the city... why not just offer them membership in EPIC?!  Then you can have them right down the hallway...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Darn women... letting their hormones craft solutions to the complex problem of the dangerous, powerful mutants plaguing the city... why not just offer them membership in EPIC?!  Then you can have them right down the hallway...




Don't think that didn't cross my mind...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you Raisa for not getting up and giving chase.


----------



## Deva (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Thank you Raisa for not getting up and giving chase.





I only allow myself one act of stupidity per Issue.

... ... ...

Okay, maybe two.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 22, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "He called me a princess..." With a stupid, giddy grin now plastered on her face, Raisa falls to onto her side, sighing whistfully as she just lays there.




I think I'm going to be sick...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, that was pretty classic


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Emotionally manipulating teen age girls, how low can you get?


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 22, 2004)

Heck... it's not that low... we all used to play with teenage girls' emotions in high school...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, I didn't, but that's because I'm like Johan.

Though that doesn't mean I still can't


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Heh, well done by the way guys, in chasing the bad guys off in that battle.  Could have been really bad, honestly.  I was kind of worried at the start.

Soon the time frame will jump about a month ahead, mercifully, since there's school to pay attention to!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm, I think I just got pwned right back...


----------



## Mule (Mar 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Sanjay*
> "Collect blood samples of each of your fellow students.  You do not need to be reminded the price of failure."



WTF?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't you just hate knowing ooc stuff and Kevin gets pwned again...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 23, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> WTF?




I'll to second this sentiment... Damn... first Kevin wigs out in the presence of "no-one," it gets caught on tape, only to be seen by Sanjay and Mendez... who have it destroyed and cover it up... and then it turns out that Sanjay may actually be a frickin' mole?!  Dude... this both rocks and stinks at the same time...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Don't you just hate knowing ooc stuff and Kevin gets pwned again...




Kevin, pawned? What are you talking about. Kevin is completly in control of his life. No one is manipulating him... he is just annoyed by some threads that is attach to his legs and arms...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

In defense of Kevin, in the Crystal Palace, Mia Toan could have got him to say pretty much anything she wanted, and caught it on tape... stress does bad things to people.  Not to worry; I'm sure he's about to be given a final chance at redemption... and X12 volunteered to help him however he can.  Muahaha.  Then there's Raisa and Carl who need some discipline, and poor Dara is nuts, and Jackal, well, he needs some serious help.

And Sanjay is the Mole!  Oh my god, we better hope he doesn't transform in class!  Furry brown arse in everyone's face!

Fun times lie ahead!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> WTF?




I plead the 5th...damn, I'm Canadian. 

*runs away*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

Not sure if I'll get to update again today or not, but if not, I'll post the information about the meeting tomorrow.  And of course the conclusion to the exciting soccer game!  Will X screw up?  Will he get fried by electrochick?  Will the space monsters from the Klaptu Nebula finally reach Earth and plunge us into war?

Oh wait, um... ignore that last part.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Not sure if I'll get to update again today or not, but if not, I'll post the information about the meeting tomorrow.  And of course the conclusion to the exciting soccer game!  Will X screw up?  Will he get fried by electrochick?  Will the space monsters from the Klaptu Nebula finally reach Earth and plunge us into war?
> 
> Oh wait, um... ignore that last part.




Well... if she fries me... then at least part of my plans will begin to take shape...


----------



## Mule (Mar 25, 2004)

For Calinon
Real Life Comic


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

Har har   I saw this yesterday before I went out gaming last night, and actually checked to see if the new Nocturnal's book was in to give me more evil ideas!  It wasn't


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

Humblest of appologies for the long posts today... just setting up part two of this episode, which was actually going to be part one, but kind of morphed... need to get my ducks in a row and line things up so nobody gets left out for any period of posting time


----------



## Mimic (Mar 25, 2004)

Well...

That was certainly not what I was expecting from the meeting.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

When you told everyone was at the warroom, except Dara And X12, is that was including Kevin? Because:



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> You are told in no uncertain terms that you are not to attend the briefing at 9:00PM and you are not to leave the dorm compound until Thunder calls on you.




And I never got a word I would have been invited.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 25, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> That was certainly not what I was expecting from the meeting.




Yeah... I get to play soccer... you all get a peepshow... I'm feeling a little jipped...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Yeah... I get to play soccer... you all get a peepshow... I'm feeling a little jipped...




But you get your own personal timeframe!


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

Stop complaining you two... as usual, Kevin is there and he causes troubles. I don't even think I have seen that scene in the War room, I think I'm in no time frame for the moment...

I'll look at the good side. I am finally the center of attention    Just not for the reasons I would have wanted.  :\


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 25, 2004)

But... but... boobies and molten rock were involved in yours... I get a soccer ball, personal humiliation, and a threatened butt-whooping in mine...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

Finally, it lets me update.  Further humiliation for X12, and Kevin gets a visit from someone.

That's the end of today's massive posts.  I just do that so people have a book to read when they get home


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Woops... Michelle got bus-ted...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Hahaahahha. Talk about your actions coming back to bite you to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

> OOC: Cal, I'll email you the response. Yeah, that's right, the rest of you don't get to see it.




bastard...


----------



## Elementor (Mar 26, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Yeah... I get to play soccer... you all get a peepshow... I'm feeling a little jipped...




I am totally signing up for "How to keep your powers under control 101" with the fiery female professor.

Hoo YA!


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm already immune to fire...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Ah, immunities...

If you have an immunity, you are unaffected by environmental factors and anything related to your immunity that doesn't require a saving throw.

Heat/Fire:  You could walk across the sahara without ill effects.  You could probably stand in a normal campfire, or put your hand on a hot element of a stove, pull pans from an oven without mits or sit in extremely hot water.  Get hit with a fire blast or such, or fall into lava or blasted by super-heated gas, and you'll take damage like everyone else.

Cold:  Same as fire, only colder.

Disease/Poison:  You'll be immune to normal diseases, possibly even genetically engineered diseases, but any power that involves poison or disesase, like a paralytic poison sting, or draining disease power would still affect you.

Aging:  You don't age normally.  I haven't run across a power that ages, though one that temporarily ages you (like say, the Vulture's drain), would affect you.

Some are pretty easy to run, like aging, critical hits, pressure, starvation and suffocation.  But basically, if it requires a saving throw, you can be affected by it.  Having immunity to your own power doesn't even really help, since that's only if _your_ power is turned on you.  Two fire based people blasting each other take full effect even if you are immune to your own power.  It does prevent you from harming yourself though, say if you drop an area affect attack at your feet.

If it worked as if you were actually immune to any the effect of anything under your immunities, I'd be creating a character with max rank in every immunity and max rank in protection, sensory protection and mental protection.  And sleep in a nuclear reactor when its running, just because I could.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 26, 2004)

Immunities to anything that give you a damage save, the damage, instead of being lethal are stun, so you won't be killed by Nova, but you can be made unconcious, for example. If it is another save than Damage, no effect. That's what the book tell. Now, if Calinon say otherwise, he is the migthy God of EPIC world and his world are laws


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah... but she's not "trying" to injure me with her fires... she just needs a little loving to help her get that "fire" under control... 


I'm such a dork...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Like you, she has a permanent flaw.  You think you're frustrated?

And yes, you are!  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Yup, it's stun damage for damaging attacks, at least until you are unconscious, when stun damage becomes lethal.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Like you, she has a permanent flaw.  You think you're frustrated?
> 
> And yes, you are!  Welcome to the club.





Actually... I'll just say X12 has no recollection of sexual matters, and hence doesn't know what he's missing; all these little girls making eyes at him and comments about bunnies comes across as alien concepts to him... 

"What?!  I don't quite understand... I've... never... been kissed..."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Ah, the joy of flashbacks... 

I think I'll let you stew on that comment for a while


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ah, the joy of flashbacks...
> 
> I think I'll let you stew on that comment for a while





I'm gonna have to learn to not give the GM ammo...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

> _OOC: Half-action -- assume defensive.
> Half-action -- use Scent._



Scent is why you weren't suprised and generally know where she is now.  It won't help you whatsoever now, as you don't have Blindsight (or blindfight!).  Even if you spot her again, she'll move and you'll have to spend another half action to spot her next round.

Sometimes, it sucks being unlucky enough to get lured into a pitch dark room with a girl with electrical powers that wants to beat you up, while you have a scary flashback about electrical torture while fatigued from a soccer game which totally throws your perception off.  It really sucks when the GM doesn't consider that your 'unluck' for the issue.  MAAAA HAHAHAHA!  Oh, I'm evil.  Yes I is.  I'm also kidding, but it was fun to pretend I would be THAT evil.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Scent is why you weren't suprised and generally know where she is now.  It won't help you whatsoever now, as you don't have Blindsight (or blindfight!).  Even if you spot her again, she'll move and you'll have to spend another half action to spot her next round.
> 
> Sometimes, it sucks being unlucky enough to get lured into a pitch dark room with a girl with electrical powers that wants to beat you up, while you have a scary flashback about electrical torture while fatigued from a soccer game which totally throws your perception off.  It really sucks when the GM doesn't consider that your 'unluck' for the issue.  MAAAA HAHAHAHA!  Oh, I'm evil.  Yes I is.  I'm also kidding, but it was fun to pretend I would be THAT evil.




I'm looking at a few different options for upping things in the future... so I'm keeping my eyes on opportunities for integrating those into scenes believably, so I can work on furthering those options later.  I know I don't have blindfight or blindsight... yet... 

However, I can utilize my Scent to some usefulness, especially if she decides to hide and I need to find her.  I just hope someone comes before things get messy -- for either her or me...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

My money's on the non-tired electro-powered chick who can see in the dark, sir.  I might be biassed as the GM.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> My money's on the non-tired electro-powered chick who can see in the dark, sir.  I might be biassed as the GM.




Let's let your dice do the talking...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Let's let your dice do the talking...




Man, that's just like making a big neon sign that says Please kill my character.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

If this were outside the venue of good-natured ribbing, yes... 


I can see all kinds of bad things that can happen in this situation, regardless of whether I "win" or "lose."  In the end, this probably goes down as a lose-neutral situation at best for me...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey, who knows. Maybe this sort of stuff is fore play to her and then you will no longer be a member of the frustrated club...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not gonna hold my breath... especially considering I'm having a flashback, which more than likely means if she were coming on to me, my response will be to try to jump her and choke her to death... so unless she's into some REALLY kinky stuff, my "entry into manhood" is (unfortunately) unlikely to happen...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Um... don't take my time advancement for X12 as time advancement for anyone else.  That'll happen to him no matter what, but you all can still do whatever you like at the game, in the meantime... I'm a big fan of this multiple timeline stuff.  Comes from watching Star Trek I'm sure.

Just be like Chief Obrein and ignore it.  Except for the part where X12 ends up alone


----------



## Elementor (Mar 27, 2004)

I am good at ignoring things.  I ignore these boards for long periods at a time just for practice sometimes.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Who knew Sanjay was such a Voyeur?




Hey, if the girls want to leave their curtains open, then who can blame him?  Time for Sanjay to invest in a telescope, I think.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, if the girls want to leave their curtains open, then who can blame him?  Time for Sanjay to invest in a telescope, I think.




Just get telescopic senses...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna hold my breath... especially considering I'm having a flashback, which more than likely means if she were coming on to me, my response will be to try to jump her and choke her to death... so unless she's into some REALLY kinky stuff, my "entry into manhood" is (unfortunately) unlikely to happen...





Looks like X is going to get his groove on.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

I can't believe electro-chick is going to force herself on me...
And... towith... I can't say I'm too pleased being her rebound to Cosmo.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

Geez, Calinon... why not just have Anna wheel in on us, so I can destroy my chances with both of them?!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Nah, apparently Anna and Empath...hmmm, what would Anna and Empath be doing in Anna's room?  With the curtain's drawn...Sanjay doesn't need telescopic vision as much as penetration vision, methinks....

Whoops, my bad, it was Sanchez, not Empath...okay, scratch that idea...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Geez, Calinon... why not just have Anna wheel in on us, so I can destroy my chances with both of them?!



OK!  You convinced me!  *dashes off to edit his post*


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 27, 2004)

I was just thumbing through _Power Corrupts_, which I found on RPG Now.  Has anyone else read through this and the sequel?  What do you guys think of them?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

I have Power Corrupts, but not #2.  It's not too bad.  A couple of the powers are wack and/or redundant, but overall it's not too shabby.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

A.R.I.S. is coming online, along with sweeping changes to the EPIC website... you should check them out


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Nice changes to the web site


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Nice changes to the web site




Yeah... and Kevin is the only PC still candidate... hehe


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yeah... and Kevin is the only PC still candidate... hehe




I wouldn't feel too bad... SJ just went off by himself... He's probably about to land on the Inactive List...


----------



## Elementor (Mar 28, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't feel too bad... SJ just went off by himself... He's probably about to land on the Inactive List...




And X doesnt even have his powers if SJ gets his wing ripped off.  Oh.  Right.  That just happens to me.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 28, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> And X doesnt even have his powers if SJ gets his wing ripped off.  Oh.  Right.  That just happens to me.




If SJ gets his wing ripped off, he's gonna need a lot more help than I can ever hope to provide him.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 28, 2004)

I figured that Anna called her a whore or a slut, but I have no experience in Russian.  I'm planning on spending the points as part of an awakening amnesia thing, though, so I didn't think it would be too much of a stretch for me to start using a word here and there.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 28, 2004)

I gotta say, I appear to have one badass figment of my imagination. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

If you are going to have a figment of your imagination, would you want it to be any other way?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

I was looking in the Criminal Database, on the website. Tarantula? I wonder where you took the idea?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

Kevin really need to take a look at that databse. Did you know that Kevin havn't learn yet that his duplicate has survived... image the shock he will have when he will learn it...


----------



## Mule (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> [font=Times New Roman"Hey, Sanjay, did you see ARIS's criminal database?  Looks like you share a name with a psycho in Anarchy," Tara says teasingly.  "Maybe you should sue him for the rights."[/font]



I noticed that when Neutron was created.  I was wondering when it'd come up.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

I dunno where I got Tarantula from.  Spider woman seemed too cheesy a name.

Yeah, and your double has a tres cool name, no?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2004)

So when are we getting to the next 'training session'? I need to pick up ranks in at least the new Knowledges (Criminals and Mutants), Repair, and prolly a couple of Sciences (Robotics, Metallurgy and Geology come to mind). So no actual power advancement for me, it seems. Unless, of course, we get a boat load of points.

Edit - And Craft (Electronics) and (Mechanics) wouldn't hurt either, considering what my character has done. And picking up Craft (Weapon systems) for future use might also be a good idea. Dammit! Too many skills.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

Points are only awarded at issues end.  If you have banked points, you should let me know what you are going to spend them on, since a month of intense training is about to happen, more for a few of you


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2004)

That's the problem, I don't have any banked points, but considering what Johan's doing, picking up one rank in all of the skills mentioned (or at least the Trained Only ones) would seem like a good thing. So when do we change issues, then?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh, and don't forget, individual knowledges are those you are better in. You can still use knowledge untrained, it's just harder to do. To get specifics on mutants will require DC25-30. You get +5 if you are using ARIS, and -5 if you are untrained. I apply the same -5 to checks in untrained knowledges of all kinds.

Johan will need repair, for his armor upkeep.

I'm not sure when Issue 3 will end, but you'll be able to spend points based on what you've done, so training time won't be an issue really.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Your food was already cooked you know," Cosmo says looking at the smoking ruin of Vince's plate.  Apparently the food doesn't have any immunity to high speed friction heat.
> 
> "Nasty," Titan says.  "Just nasty."




Just want to point out how extremely lame this is.  Unlike Nova, I have full control of my powers and would not be incinerating food and stuff.  Not to mention a trip from the kitchen to the couch is not exactly like re-entry into the atmosphere or something.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 29, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Just want to point out how extremely lame this is.  Unlike Nova, I have full control of my powers and would not be incinerating food and stuff.  Not to mention a trip from the kitchen to the couch is not exactly like re-entry into the atmosphere or something.




I'd have to agree. Now if the ultra-high speed had blown food everywhere I'd have bought it. Car's going by on the highway kick up a fair amount of wind, and you're moving faster than that. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey, if it were you carrying a kid to safety and I had him burst into flame, go ahead and complain.  But it's not.  It's a plate of food, and you were in a rush to see a football game and not paying attention.  So I had something minor happen to you.  Oh noz!

If your power was uncontrolled, I'd have you naked every time you used it out of uniform, because your clothes are _not_ designed to withstand your powers.  Instead, a minor incident occurred to show Vince he's not in perfect control of his powers that didn't involve becoming naked.  Shame on me I guess.  

Lesson learned.  Much nakedness in the future for Vince.  He'll become a real life Hentai pr0n star.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Lesson learned.  Much nakedness in the future for Vince.  He'll become a real life Hentai pr0n star.




Oh, please. A goat boy naked. Image it if you liek it, but don't impose that to the other...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Got to agree with Velmont on this point, nobody deserves to have that image forced into their brains, even if it's just described in words...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

The fact you could form an image in your head tells me I'm not the only nut here.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The fact you could form an image in your head tells me I'm not the only nut here.




What do you think drove me nuts in the first place?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The fact you could form an image in your head tells me I'm not the only nut here.




Never said I had an image of it. Just said if you want to imagine it, go for it, but I don't want to imagine it... no, I have too much code in my head to imagine anything, except a good bed.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What do you think drove me nuts in the first place?



Is it short, blonde and does it like dragging you to flea markets?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Is it short, blonde and does it like dragging you to flea markets?




hmmm, I am fairly certain was was nuts before her, but she did hasten the speed of my decent.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Got to agree with Velmont on this point, nobody deserves to have that image forced into their brains, even if it's just described in words...




C'mon guys.  I'm right freakin here!!!


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 30, 2004)

I guess now would be a bad time to say I've already started drawing similar pictures.... even before the comments were made...

Just kidding...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hey, if it were you carrying a kid to safety and I had him burst into flame, go ahead and complain.  But it's not.  It's a plate of food, and you were in a rush to see a football game and not paying attention.  So I had something minor happen to you.  Oh noz!
> 
> If your power was uncontrolled, I'd have you naked every time you used it out of uniform, because your clothes are _not_ designed to withstand your powers.  Instead, a minor incident occurred to show Vince he's not in perfect control of his powers that didn't involve becoming naked.  Shame on me I guess.
> 
> Lesson learned.  Much nakedness in the future for Vince.  He'll become a real life Hentai pr0n star.




Hehe.  Never whine to the GM about something frivalous...


----------



## buzzard (Mar 30, 2004)

And there I was thinking the cops had rescued me from the press and BAM! they fed me to the wolves. I wonder if Anarchy has any openings...

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

Most of EPIC likes the spotlight... how were they to know   Har har har!


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

> OOC: Cal, are you trying to make Loki's head explode?




He is just setting you up. Just wait it will be you vs the giant mutant space gerbil that can breath fire and vaporize buildings at a glance.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

It's the attack of the radioactive hamsters from a planet near mars!

_Thank you "Weird" Al Yankovich!  You truly have a song for every occasion!_


----------



## Mule (Mar 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> He is just setting you up. Just wait it will be you vs the giant mutant space gerbil that can breath fire and vaporize buildings at a glance.



Yeah, I was a little worried about breaking Cal's cardinal rules about splitting up the group...


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Rule 1:  Don't split up the party
> Rule 2:  Don't split up the party
> Rule 3:  Don't go off alone
> Rule 4:  Refer to rules 1-3
> Rule 5:  If you're here already, you're rolling a new character



But his subtle hints that Loki should go makes me think that there could be some plot progression to be had. *looks into his crystal ball*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahh... nothing like removing X12 from the field of play for a while 

We're nearly to the end of this issue, but it will wind up when it winds up.  Once done, you'll each get another 4 power points to spend, pretty much as you see fit.  Attack and defense I'm capping at 3/4 PL, just like I do for the NPC's.  Remember, you can take assessment and Knowledge: mutants and criminals, if you like, though it's not necessary for everyone to have things like that.  It's a pretty minor thing.  I'll let you know if there is anything else, but nothing springs to mind just now.

Issue 4 should be entertaining and fun, at least as much so as Issue 3 is.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 31, 2004)

You're making me want to buy off that Unlucky weakness more and more...

I should have known I was in for it when I went poking my nose around.

This will be my third trip to the hospital in as many days.  


Anything I need to 'know,' after this latest revelation?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, you're unconscious and probably won't remember any of it.Cue evil GM laugh.


----------



## Mule (Mar 31, 2004)

He won't remember what he doesn't remember?  You're a sick man Calinon!


----------



## Elementor (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont you dare complain.  I think I have the unlucky flaw and I never got any points for it.  Michele trying to blame me for everything isnt helping.  I will definately not be supporting her drive for leadership if I am always the scape goat (no jokes)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

Must...resist...goat...joke...

Naw, you just have bad press.  If you were unlucky, your room would have been right next to X12's.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

No, if he was unlucky, he'd now have to share his room with X12...wait does he need to be unlucky for that to happen?  Hey, maybe that's actually lucky.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey guys... less debating Vince's de facto unlucky-ness, more stopping the building (and me) from burning down!  



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> He won't remember what he doesn't remember?  You're a sick man Calinon!




Hey... this is a double negative... which means I'll remember everything I've forgotten...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2004)

You may be unlucky, but I must have the flaw disaster: do something and it turns into some disaster, so you may be not interested to be helped by me...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

Naw, you have the feat "Make GM's evil job easy by wandering off alone."  It's a good feat, and I gave it to you for free!


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

> "Hey guys, what happened? Did Kevin mimic Nova or something?"



Har har har!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, if he was unlucky, he'd now have to share his room with X12...wait does he need to be unlucky for that to happen?  Hey, maybe that's actually lucky.




Hehe, I gotta stop giving you ideas, Cal...


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 2, 2004)

Nothing bad happens at the BBQ?!  I can't accept that!  I disbelieve!  I mean... Nova has to kill us all by amping up the grill till it engulfs us all in brimstone, at the very least...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

4 points to spend, so lemme know what you want to spend them on gang.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 2, 2004)

We're going to have training downtime, right?


I was reading the errata, and it appears that they changed the requirements for Blindsight to read Wis 13+, Blindfight, OR Super-Senses.  If this is true, then here's what I want to spend my points on:

1 pt -- Buy Super Feat (Immunity: Electricity) linked to my Super Con; Monica and I training.

1 pt -- Buy Super Feat (Blindsight: Smell) linked to my Super-Senses; Monica and I training.

2 pt -- Buy Partial Extra (Telescopic Senses +2) linked to my Super-Senses; Monica and I training.


If how I read the errata is not correct:
1 pt -- Buy Super Feat (Immunity: Electricity) linked to my Super Con; Monica and I training.

2 pt -- Buy Blindfight feat; Monica and I training.

1 pt -- Buy Super Feat (Blindsight: Smell) linked to my Super-Senses; Monica and I training.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

pentetrating vision - feat- 2pts -can't see through ferrous metals

snare - stunt (forcefield) - 2pts


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Link to Issue 4.  I'll add it to the website later tonight.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 2, 2004)

Since I have 6 point (4+2 for the feat I had incorrectly taken), I'll spend that on a point of growth. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Apr 2, 2004)

4 points... I think Kevin will have train a bit in defence, after all, he have been a good target for too much people. Next, if he lived now, it is because he is lucky in his badluck (or stupidity, depend of the point of view), so i'll give him Hero's Luck.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> pentetrating vision - feat- 2pts -can't see through ferrous metals
> 
> snare - stunt (forcefield) - 2pts



If you take snare as a stunt, you can either use your force field to protect you, or snare someone in a round.  You will not get the benefit of both.  So if you use snare, you are without force field until you can restart it on the following round.

Snare is an extra of force field.  Check under force attack extra.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> If you take snare as a stunt, you can either use your force field to protect you, or snare someone in a round.  You will not get the benefit of both.  So if you use snare, you are without force field until you can restart it on the following round.
> 
> Snare is an extra of force field.  Check under force attack extra.




Well I have the energy force attack extra for the force field and if you have that, I thought you could take snare and something else (don't have the book in front of me) as a stunt. I might be wrong, I will look it up when I get home.

But if you are going to play it that way I will put the 2 points into something else, that is way to limiting.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 2, 2004)

4 points...

Ranks in the following skills (costing 2 points): 2 ranks in Repair, 1 in Knowledge (Criminals), and 1 in Knowledge (Mutants)
Partial extra to Armor (costing 2 points): Mental Protection (2 ranks)

Edit - Somebody want to paraphrase Sanjay's problem for me? I haven't read anybody else's stuff, just because it's too much work (though I'll have to do that at a later point when I turn the issue into a comic).


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well I have the energy force attack extra for the force field and if you have that, I thought you could take snare and something else (don't have the book in front of me) as a stunt. I might be wrong, I will look it up when I get home.
> 
> But if you are going to play it that way I will put the 2 points into something else, that is way to limiting.



Yup, spend it another way or take snare as an extra.

Out of curiousity, how are you suddenly able to see through objects?  I'd like some sort of reasoning there, since you don't have any supersenses or anything.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

I've updated the sheets for various characters with points spent.  I'll post the changes later this weekend.

BTW, if you do want something that just doesn't make sense for your character to suddenly have, it doesn't mean you can't have it.  It just means you might not get it this instant; I'll put something in the story about it, like X12's changing powers.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, how are you suddenly able to see through objects?  I'd like some sort of reasoning there, since you don't have any supersenses or anything.




I was looking at it in a sonar/radar sort of thing. She sends out a non-damaging wave of magnetic energy that penetrates anything non-ferrous, tada, penetrating vision.

Since your only allowing snare as an extra. (Why out of curiosity? What about suffocate, could I take that as a stunt?) I will put the two points into defense


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2004)

Well since I already have supersight.  I am planning on taking penetrating vision for 2 points.  And with good reason too since I am taking the Incorporeal stunt on my Superspeed with the other 2 points.

Now as I am boogying along at Superspeed, I can run right through stuff and still see where I am going.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

I'll use 2 points for a Super-Flight stunt, and the other 2 in a +1 BDB.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Well since I already have supersight.  I am planning on taking penetrating vision for 2 points.  And with good reason too since I am taking the Incorporeal stunt on my Superspeed with the other 2 points.
> 
> Now as I am boogying along at Superspeed, I can run right through stuff and still see where I am going.




I can just see the training sessions for this one...

"HEY GUYS!  Watch what I can do!"  _Vince runs full speed... into a wall..._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

First thing... I hate penetrating vision.  There is a reason very few heroes in the comics have it.  It makes it too easy to get around plots   Even superman doesn't use his very often, and when he does, he's concentrating on it.  So, while I shall expound in various ways, there's a big no to penetrating vision unless you have super senses relating to sight.

*Mimic*
I'm going to just say no to penetrating vision (mainly because it is a pain in the butt to me and it should require super senses and even then I will constantly come up with ways to foil it so I don't have to think around it).  Your magnetic wave have nothing to do with sight, and it just doesn't make sense to me to have you suddenly develop a new ability based on you not being able to see through a window once.

For your stunt versus extra thing, remember that stunts are used in place of their base power, and never at the same time.  Even if you were to take snare as a stunt, until the snare is broken, you would not be able to activate your force field.  The same holds true for suffocation, in that unless you stop the suffocation, you cannot activate your force field.  To work any other way requires the abilities to be extras.

Take a look at Tyroc.  He has an energy blast with a stunt of paralysis and a stunt of slow.  He can blast someone and slow them down, but he can't then blast someone else and hurt them.  While he's using slow, a sustained power, he can't use any other form of energy beam without first getting rid of the slow.  Same for paralysis.  If he wants to be able to paralyze someone and then blast them while they are paralyzed, he'll need to take an extra.

Bank up or buy a partial extra of snare on force field.  Would be tres cool to see you encasing foes in big force field bubbles 

*Elementor*
Unfortuneately, it is an _extra_ of super speed, not a stunt.  Since I use alternate rules for incorporeal, it may be less desireous for you.  To move through objects with more hardness than your power rank, requires a DC10+hardness power check, just as if you tried to move through a force field.  This means you will need an 11 to move through glass; a 20 to pass through steel.  It's very cool though, in that you also have protection up to your incorporeal rank against all attacks but one kind (cold sounding like a good one for Vince), and can sneak hotdogs out of bar kitchens if Raisa punches you.  Because I know you'll ask...

If you try to move into something, but fail, you'll just bounce off.  You'll have to make a stun damage save (unless you were going through a wall of razor blades, and lets hope your GM doesn't think of THAT).  What I do for hardness (say of a building) is average it out.  Just because the building has steel beams, doesn't mean it has hardness 10.  It is likely more like brick and stone, so hardness of 7-8.  You'd avoid the steel beams because you can see them as you approach.  That way, you won't knock yourself out running through a building and die trapped within stone, unless there is a sudden change of hardness, and I can't see that happening with the exception of a vault or something like that.

Still, as far as extras goes, I'd say getting a partial extra on incorporeal would be good, but I'd look at building it up to super speed rank asap to make it the most useful.  I'd say an average for a house would be 5 hardness.  For a major building, 7-8.

You actually don't have any super senses.  You just have some wierd mutations in your eyes.  Also, penetrating vision is not required for incorporeal, since you only become non-incorporeal at your leisure, and when incorporeal, I treat it as if you can see well enough for normal movement.  I really don't see any reason for you to suddenly develop that ability.  See invisible would be fine though.  Another no to penetrating vision, sorry guys, gotta save my sanity.

*Other*
I'll be checking with everyone on the benchmarks I have tomorrow, in case anyone wants to change them or add them.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 3, 2004)

The main reason I was going to take penetrating vision is because when we were discussing what I should do with the points I gained from the 2nd issue I commented that i was thinking about getting it and you said that it would be cool, but if you don't want it its not a problem really.

Force field on the other hand I feel you are really crippling for some reason, first you get rid of the free extra associated with it, it was errated I understand that, I can deal. When I state that force field is now just protection that is turned off when ever I get stunned you say it's balanced because of other stuff that comes with it. But now when I try to get the other stuff you limit it even more. Stunt doesn't replace the power its suppose to expand the powers flexibility. I really don't see why Tyroc can't paralyze someone then next round blast them while they are still paralyzed. But using the stunts as you stated them here is absolutely useless and a waste of points.

Ultimately it's your game and I will abide by your decisions. Having or not having snare as a stunt will not make the game any less fun. So I will bank the points for now.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

Here, look at this.  There are a ton of posts regarding it, but this sums it up with just a few entries.

Stunt versus Extra

Generally, if you can't use two powers at the same time, the one you're adding is a power *stunt*. If they can both be used simultaneously, it's an *extra*.

Can't put it much better than that.

Don't forget too, you can add those power extras with extra effort.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Here, look at this.  There are a ton of posts regarding it, but this sums it up with just a few entries.
> 
> Stunt versus Extra
> 
> ...




Isn't that just some dudes opinion? Really, where does it state that you can't use a power stunt the same time you use the main power?

Does that mean that Elementor can't use his Immunity heat stunt when he is running super fast? What about wall run or water run, they are both stunts yet they only work when he is using his main power.

There is lot of stunts that work while the main is working.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

His stunt is a FEAT relating to his super speed.  It's on there as it is the only immunity he can take as part of his powers.  The rest he'd have to have some other reason to have them.

If you want to read it in the book, page 58.

Stunts let you use the power in a different way than normal (ie. you use it this way instead of the normal way).

Extra's expand the capabilities of the power.

Also take a look at page 95 and read power stunts, especially the Lady Hex exampe and below.  And feel free to go search the M&M rules section and find the same thing I've said repeatedly here, there.  Extras if you can use it at the same time

That's the last I'm saying on this.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Ooh, ooh, I'll chime in too. 

Have a look at Tyroc, Mimic.  When he was first built his power was incredibly expensive.  Then I realized the difference between powers and stunts.  Running became a stunt of Flying and Slow and Paralysis became stunts of Energy Blast because you can't use those powers at the same time, they're basically redundant, only giving you more versatility, not more power.  Also, with Sorcery, each type of spell is an extra, and each additional spell of the same type is a stunt, for the same reason.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Another no to penetrating vision, sorry guys, gotta save my sanity.




Not to mention...teenagers with Penetrating Vision, yikes.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Another no to penetrating vision, sorry guys, gotta save my sanity.




Very well then.  I will spend 1 pt to max out my Flight at 8.  The other 3 I will bank as I will try to get my Superspeed back up to 8 again.

Question.  What all does Penetrating attack effect?  Force fields?  Armour?  And can it be taken multiple times to get a higher penetration rating?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Very well then.  I will spend 1 pt to max out my Flight at 8.  The other 3 I will bank as I will try to get my Superspeed back up to 8 again.
> 
> Question.  What all does Penetrating attack effect?  Force fields?  Armour?  And can it be taken multiple times to get a higher penetration rating?




It reduces Protection by 2 ranks, or when Prot. is gone, the Save is reduced.  So yeah, Armor and FF are different forms of Protection, and even if there is no Protection, it reduces the Savein question.  And yes, it can be taken multiples times to increase the effect.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey, Cal,

I just took a look at Kevin on the website. You just add him +2 BDB, but I ask to spend my 4 points on +1 BDB and the feat Hero's Luck. Is there something wrong with Hero's Luck?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

Nope, booboo I made.  I'll fix it later.

I do cap penetrating attack's benefit at your PL, meaning a PL8 guy can only take penetrating attack x4.  I need to look up about stacking issues with it and powers like super strength and natural weapons... to me it seems they should stack.  I'll have to ask Kenson next week now that he has those new official question boards open


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Not to mention...teenagers with Penetrating Vision, yikes.




Penetrating vision works like the x-ray machines in the airports, so no peep shows unless your into that kind of thing   , plus it doesn't work in the dark.

Oh, just came back from Hell boy, not what I was expecting but very good none the less.

Go see it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

I noticed a few booboos/omissions on X12 as well, when you're fixing stuff tonight.


Con Bonus should be +10
Damage and Fort Save should be +10
Concentration should be +12
Immunity: Electricity not listed in feats
Regrowth listed as a normal extra on Regeneration, when it's only +3
Telescopic Senses listed as a normal extra on Super Senses, when it's only +2
Blindsight not listed in feats


----------



## Deva (Apr 4, 2004)

4 points to spend:

2 points for the Move-By Attack feat
2 points into Medicine.

Think that'll work.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nope, booboo I made.  I'll fix it later.
> 
> I do cap penetrating attack's benefit at your PL, meaning a PL8 guy can only take penetrating attack x4.  I need to look up about stacking issues with it and powers like super strength and natural weapons... to me it seems they should stack.  I'll have to ask Kenson next week now that he has those new official question boards open




Sup-Str and Nat Weapons do stack, but said stack is limited to stacking limits.  Who needs Steve, you got me.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Oh, just came back from Hell boy, not what I was expecting but very good none the less.
> 
> Go see it.




And for another veiwpoint:

Saw Hellboy last night and I want those two hours back.  Wish I'd went to see Walking Tall.  Hell, think I'd have enjoyed Home on the Range more....

Can't even recommend it as a renter.  If you can see it for free and are already bored out of your skull, go see it.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And for another veiwpoint:
> 
> Saw Hellboy last night and I want those two hours back.  Wish I'd went to see Walking Tall.  Hell, think I'd have enjoyed Home on the Range more....
> 
> Can't even recommend it as a renter.  If you can see it for free and are already bored out of your skull, go see it.




What didn't you like about it? I thought the whole "what makes a man" theme very interesting, more thought provoking then say X-men or Spiderman (although I like X-men and Spiderman better) but it didn't cram it down your throat like the Hulk did.

Very much like Call of Cthulhu


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What didn't you like about it? I thought the whole "what makes a man" theme very interesting, more thought provoking then say X-men or Spiderman (although I like X-men and Spiderman better) but it didn't cram it down your throat like the Hulk did.
> 
> Very much like Call of Cthulhu




Dullsville.  Not that I don't like thought provoking movies, I thought Matrix: Revolutions was brilliant.  It seemed very cliche, like mixing different cliches would make it more interesting, I dunno.

It did have a couple redeeming qualities.  The Liz and her uncontrolled pyrokinesis power angle was cool, and the FX for Abe were pretty good.  But I just couldn't get into it.  I didn't like the Hulk, but I wasn't hoping and praying it would soon be over like I did Hellboy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Kill Bill owns all


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

That's interesting, I found Revolutions a little too predictable. It was good and all but nothing that special, with Hell boy I left the theater thinking about the duality of human nature, maybe I was just in thinking mood and I happened to watch it at the right time.

Liz was cool though and I found Abe really funny for some reason.

With the Hulk I had to restrain myself from walking out of the theater.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kill Bill owns all




Haven't seen it yet, waiting for both before I watch it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Haven't seen it yet, waiting for both before I watch it.



 If you don't like it Tarentino will personally not give you your money back but its good if you can stand the over the top violence


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kill Bill owns all




Woo hoo!  Can't wait for Part 2!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Saw Hellboy tonight as well and loved it.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Saw Hellboy tonight as well and loved it.




Me too, enjoyed it as well.  Nicely done.

Keia

ps. sorry to jump in


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah, I was in the minority with my friends last night as well.  Eh.  Looking forward to Punisher and Van Helsing.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> 4 points to spend:
> 
> 2 points for the Move-By Attack feat
> 2 points into Medicine.
> ...



You mean 2 power points or 2 _skill_ _ranks_ in medicine?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I noticed a few booboos/omissions on X12 as well, when you're fixing stuff tonight.
> 
> Con Bonus should be +10
> Damage and Fort Save should be +10
> ...



Why should concentration be +12?  Two ranks, plus 2 for wisdom = 4.

You reached your 'linked' immunity limit by the way, at 7, so I can't give you the saved cost for electricity, but it doesn't matter, as I just take it from my "abuse X12 pool." 

In all seriousness though, if you consider if you take immunities on force field as an extra, you get one immunity per power rank, it is only fair that that be the maximum for you as well.  Update should come tomorrowish.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

I've updated all my excel character sheets, and will work on the website tomorrow.  I'll put an update date on the sheets so you can see when they were last updated.  Check them over once they're up and lemme know if I made any booboos.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You mean 2 power points or 2 _skill_ _ranks_ in medicine?




She means 2 power points for a +4 skill increase to Medicine.  I asked her the exact same question.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, Johan is missing his Dex bonus to Init, Ranged Attack, and Defense.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

My bad -- Concentration is linked to Constitution in other d20 products; this is the first time I noticed that, and I had to go look at it when you said it because I hadn't realized it.

And the Immunity issue makes sense as well -- I hadn't considered that.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Well, Johan is missing his Dex bonus to Init, Ranged Attack, and Defense.



And I haven't updated your character, or anyone's, since I just got my arse out of bed heh


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

... I blame time differences


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Everyone is updated, and I've posted the changes.  I'm just going to go through and add the updated on block now.  But let me know if you see anything wrong.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

Healing [+6] (extra: ressurrection [+6], extra: regrowth [+6] (extra: increased power, flaw: drain), flaw: empathic healing, flaw: permanent, flaw: others only

3 + 1 (Res) + 1 (Reg) - 3 (Flaws) = 2pp/rank = 12pts.

Super-Constitution [+7] (extra: regeneration [+7], extra: regrowth [+3], extra: back from the brink [+7], extra: immunities [+7])

4 + 1 (Regen) + 1 (BFTB) + 1 (Immunities) = 7pp/rank + 3 (Regrowth) = 52pts.

Super-Senses [+7] (flaw: scent only, extra: telescopic sense [+2])

2 - 1 = 1 pp/rank +4 (Feats and TS) = 11pts.

12+11+52 = 75pts.  79pts are listed for my Powers total, unless I'm missing something.

Also -- my Durability Feat did not make the jump.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Healing [+6] (extra: ressurrection [+6], extra: regrowth [+6] (extra: increased power, flaw: drain), flaw: empathic healing, flaw: permanent, flaw: others only
> 
> 3 + 1 (Res) + 1 (Reg) - 3 (Flaws) = 2pp/rank = 12pts.
> 
> ...



Healing is 18 points.  Flaw: drain, is a flaw on increased power, and since that extra cannot be reduced below 1 point cost, you don't subtract the flaw from it's 1 point cost.  I didn't put the right brackets about it.

Regen is 52 points.

Super-senses are 9 points.  14-7+2.  Your feats relating to this have already been discounted.  They are not added to power cost.

Therefore, 79 points.

I'll add that durability bit, somehow got overwritten on my excel sheet.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Healing is 18 points.  Flaw: drain, is a flaw on increased power, and since that extra cannot be reduced below 1 point cost, you don't subtract the flaw from it's 1 point cost.  I didn't put the right brackets about it.
> 
> I'll add that durability bit, somehow got overwritten on my excel sheet.




Cool -- I figured it was something of that nature, but wanted to make sure at this juncture before we got too far from the expenditures.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, it's the evil gm thing... that and I may just be pulling your leg and holding 6 points from you for my evil machinations!  MAHAHAHAHAHA!~


----------



## Deva (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's the evil gm thing... that and I may just be pulling your leg and holding 6 points from you for my evil machinations!  MAHAHAHAHAHA!~




I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Heh, to clarify for Mimic... team ready by 9AM the following day... team lists by noon the current day.  Would be kinda hard the other way around.  Hate those weeny mistakes.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rassle fraggin'... forgot to add the issue 4 link.  Hopefully I'll remember tonight, but I'll be pressed for time then so we'll see.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you put Dara's comment and mental scream there just for Johan? Or does it just feel like that for me? That fit so darn well.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Seemed a good way to test your hat 

If anyone has anything to do before the take off of the plane, today's the day to say so  

And Michelle needs to come up with the second team.  Good luck finding a suitable leader hehe.  Not exactly a charismatic, easy to look at / talk to, diplomatic bunch here.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

If I had to pick a second team leader...

I'd say Sanjay or Johan.  Sanjay's made of metal, yes, but he's still human-looking otherwise.  Johan is normal-looking and intelligent; he'd also make a good choice.

NPCS... there's always Cosmo; he's ligthened up some, and might not be a bad choice, but the power might go to his head.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

_Might_ go to his head?

Loki is the one with good diplomacy and charisma, I mean for a 15 year old kid with a mullet


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

My only reservation about Randall is that he's come across a little timidly... especially when blood is involved... 


Then again, I suppose I'm the only one used to wading in gore.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Elicit tolerance to absence of sleep.
Mmm.. not gonna happen.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the best leader would be Kevin, he is charismatic, have some good skills or feat to lead. He even has the best Diplomacy and Bluff before his feats modify it... If only he wasn't in such depression. But anyway, he is leaving.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

> *Mimic: Johan (Powers, Feats)*



Now taking bets on how long those stay with him.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2004)

The longuest would be when I'll meet Wen, but I have the feeling it will be before that... Anyway, the only time I really used the power of someone else was Loki's powers in the little fight between us and Split power, but that last one was more a bane than a good thing, so the 80 points spend on mimic are pretty useless up to now.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Things were looking good for you being useful in issue 2, then someone wandered off alone.  Issue three was also looking good, then you went and failed that dang saving throw.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn, Calinon, I like the game and the happenings. I've now twice felt all warm and fuzzy over having the armor/mental protection. Keep it coming (preferrably in a nonlethal fasion)


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Elicit tolerance to absence of sleep.
> Mmm.. not gonna happen.




I'm going for the "Can't Sleep... Clowns Will Eat Me" Motif...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey! Jackal isn't onboard? Where did he hide?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

He's already over there.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 6, 2004)

OK what year is this set in again? 
An 18 hour trip to China in the future? What, are they taking the long route?
Heck the X Men make it in better time in comics set in today. 

I truly do love the storyline, but I think you need to work on the future tech. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> OK what year is this set in again?
> An 18 hour trip to China in the future? What, are they taking the long route?
> Heck the X Men make it in better time in comics set in today.
> 
> ...



Actually... they are taking the long way.

It's 2120.  Many things have changed, many things have not.  There are hover cars, but most people use vehicles with tires.  There is limited forms of AI, but most people use high speed networks and basically personal computers like today, only more powerful.  There are laser guns, but half the world still uses bullets.  There are robots, but most of the time, humans are the main forces.  So it is a world in transition.  Remember, in the 50's, people expected us to be living on the moon, and driving flying cars.  50 years later, that's not even remotely close.  A mixture of war and strife and peace has somewhat stagnated tech.  It's a mixture of high and low tech.  The world is still catching up.  That and I don't want to adjust a ton of gear listed in the books to higher ranks just because of the time line.

The EPIC Jet, well this one anyway, is an incredible piece of equipment.  It could blast off at twice the speed of sound and get there in less time, especially if they took a straight route.  However, they can't for a few reasons.

One, they have to pass through restricted airspace if they go east (Africa) or go around.  Two, they have to give a wide berth to the unknown land mass and its energy field, as well as Japan and its energy field.  Both cause planes to crash.  And three, use of alternate energy sources has made for slower engines that are more fuel efficient (I just made that one up... wait, I make everything up!).

Anyway, try not to view it like a futuristic super-high-tech world.  Folks in the 50's expected us to be driving flying cars by now, and living on the moon.  Technology has a way of sometimes slowing down in development.  Try not to worry about it too much, or rather, think of it as similar to today, but with some perks


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Ironically, Cal is the same guy that though an hour from New York to Colorado 10 years in the future was putzing along...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey, I guessed good on flight time.  A standard non-stop flight is 16-18 hours from NY to China these days.  I trimmed it down a bit though, to 11 hours, not that it matters.  Just gives me more time to abuse them at Master Wen's!  You can all thank buzzard for that   J/K!

Muahahaha!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2004)

Poor Michelle... it's going to really suck if everyone else goes to the water park!


----------



## Mimic (Apr 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Poor Michelle... it's going to really suck if everyone else goes to the water park!




And here you thought she was complaining for nothing.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Isn't there supposed to be perks that come with being the leader?


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Isn't there supposed to be perks that come with being the leader?





I'll field this one... After several years of hotel management and years of leadership positions in ROTC and Boy Scouts, the answer can be summed up in one word... NO.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Of course there are perks!

You get to order people around (and they don't listen to you).  Always fun!
You are in on all the secret leadership meetings with Titan, Thunder and Mendez (which start at 6AM).
You get called on to talk to the media after missions (and take the blame).
You get used to 36 hour days (or you have a psychotic episode... always fun!).
When teams are being made up to decide who goes after Anithos, you pick the teams.
When someone pisses you off that is on the team, they are the ones that get to go investigate the monster sightings at the garbage dump and in the sewers.
People will actually be willing to talk to you, while other team members may not be so lucky.
I get to make your life hell.  Always fun!
See, there are perks!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh, and it's not my intention for things to grind to a halt in New York.  Honest.  Post, and things may just happen.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Besides the psychotic episode and ordering people down sewers and into garbage dumps, it doesn't sound like that good of perks.

Instead of being leader can I be in upper management? There is really no downside to that.

I mean really come in any time you want, pull in a 6 figure income and have a golden parachcute when the business folds, what could be better?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Oh, and it's not my intention for things to grind to a halt in New York.  Honest.  Post, and things may just happen.




I wasn't posting to represent the sheer mind numbing boredom that Michelle is experiencing right now. Of course there is alot of high tech equipment around, perhaps some investigating is in order.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Besides the psychotic episode and ordering people down sewers and into garbage dumps, it doesn't sound like that good of perks.
> 
> Instead of being leader can I be in upper management? There is really no downside to that.
> 
> I mean really come in any time you want, pull in a 6 figure income and have a golden parachcute when the business folds, what could be better?



Didn't I mention the six figure salary?  Hmmm....


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I wasn't posting to represent the sheer mind numbing boredom that Michelle is experiencing right now. Of course there is alot of high tech equipment around, perhaps some investigating is in order.



Naw, was more about the other people posting.  You've got the inside line on everything.  Heck, you can spy on anyone you like.  You have ARIS's passcodes   Unlike the other students, you're pretty much on equal footing with the rest of EPIC's members.  I mean, sure you're still a student at the school and all...

This may be your first time alone in the War Room monitoring things, but you've just spent three weeks being trained for this.  Oh, and ARIS does have an automatic monitoring feature, and you do have a communicator on your uniform.  Just a thought if you don't feel like being chained to the War Room.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Oh, and ARIS does have an automatic monitoring feature, and you do have a communicator on your uniform.  Just a thought if you don't feel like being chained to the War Room.




That makes it alot better at least she can go outside and stuff, but yet still denied the water park...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 10, 2004)

Damn, Neutron's arch-nemisis comes calling, and he's stuck going to a pool with some hot nympho...did I say damn?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 10, 2004)

One of your _two_ arch nemesis' 

And boy, doesn't that suck!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> One of your _two_ arch nemesis'
> 
> And boy, doesn't that suck!




Right, right, he has 2 now.  And I think there's more on the way, too...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

Mimic, Michelle is about 4 rounds distant from the woman, but can do an energy blast at oh... -8 or so.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

> "You do know that anyone who works at EPIC has to be prepared to be involved in a violent situation right? That includes the mundane staff. And don't be so happy that I'm not wearing a communicator. Just means I get to own that much more of your scrawny ass. We don't negotiate with terrorists."



Heh, the mundane staff will call bull on that one.

And aren't I nice to be using non-lethal rounds on you guys when you have a mission tomorrow?  I'm such a kind and wonderful GM.  You found your wing I see...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mimic, Michelle is about 4 rounds distant from the woman, but can do an energy blast at oh... -8 or so.




That's why I said IF she gets close enough but it's no big deal, hopefully that doesn't count against my heroic surge


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2004)

Please stop capitalizing 'gi', I'm still trying to figure out who that is.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

I do it so I don't get confused and think you are all in vietnam or something.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok, I do it to confuse you... you got me.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 11, 2004)

Sanjay's edging in on my territory... I might have to add myself to his list of Nemeses...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

When the mouse is away, the cat will play?  Or something like that...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

I've added a hero point benchmark section on the website.  Read it and let me know if you have any changes or additions.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I've added a hero point benchmark section on the website.  Read it and let me know if you have any changes or additions.




You don't have any for my character, I made the list it's on page 20 about 3/4 away down the page.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

Aha, hiding.  And updated.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

Missing a listing of 12 for Johan's Will save (kept at that, despite the gained Mental Protection).
Also, add 14 for Fort saves.

And then to the game. How the heck did Stryke move 10ft (that's how far she is from Johan after he attacked) (half action), duplicate (half action), and get off two attacks (full attack action)?
Edit - Edited to add that I can see her moving as a sort of special effect for standing up, but that still leaves her with a half action and a full-round action.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Sanjay's edging in on my territory... I might have to add myself to his list of Nemeses...




Mua-ha-ha-ha.  Should be interesting when X returns from China.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Missing a listing of 12 for Johan's Will save (kept at that, despite the gained Mental Protection).
> Also, add 14 for Fort saves.
> 
> And then to the game. How the heck did Stryke move 10ft (that's how far she is from Johan after he attacked) (half action), duplicate (half action), and get off two attacks (full attack action)?
> Edit - Edited to add that I can see her moving as a sort of special effect for standing up, but that still leaves her with a half action and a full-round action.



My bad. She has villainous (heroic) surge and I didn't actually put that in the round writeup. That allows her three half actions, so she could duplicate and get a full attack option. Luckily, she can't do that too terribly often, although if you keep managing to hit her, she may have to! 

I even have it on my excel tracker for her that she used it once. Can't believe I missed putting it in the writeup.

As for being ten feet away, it was a little creative and helpful to the heroes. You can look at it as part her rolling to avoid attacks, part she actually split, as opposed to a duplicate coming out of her, and the duplicate ended up closer to you than the original since they can't occupy the same square, and part being nice as a GM. If you really want to run in and attack her though, you can as a half action, I just didn't want her to use a particular feat on you right now.

Yes, occasionally I have a heart. Don't tell anyone, especially Vince 

Stryke is a tad... dangerous. I'm very proud of that character build and more than a little pleased you guys are kicking her arse.

Oh, and I edited your benchmarks.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

That's what I guessed, but wanted to make sure. We wouldn't want to give an unfair advantage to her, now would we?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

You mean the fact she can duplicate, teleport, strike, use heroic surge, has body armor and has a brother with god knows how many pre-made duplicates around isn't enough and I might need an _unfair_ advantage?!


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

I would like to change my benchmark:

Attack: never
Dmg Save (S): 15 - Mimic Bonus
Dmg Save (L): 15 - Mimic Bonus
Fort Save: 15 - Mimic Bonus
Refl Save: 15 - Mimic Bonus
Will Save: 15 - Mimic Bonus
Opp Save: 10 - Mimic Bonus

Mimic Bonus: Any power or feat that modify the DC or the roll such as Protection, Amazing saves or Toughness. If benchmark result is under 8, consider it as 8.

Example: If mimicking Protection 5, Amazing(Will) 8, Iron Will. DMG would be 10 and Will would be 8, even if the calculation make it 5.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll get that changed up tonight


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 12, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Mua-ha-ha-ha.  Should be interesting when X returns from China.




I didn't put a ring on her finger... she's not *my* girl.  I'll probably be a little hurt if she chooses you over me... but she's a bit flighty in that department, so I doubt I'll be hurt for too long alone...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

> half-listening the thoughts of his duplicate




Wow, didn't know that Carl had telepatic powers and could hear the thoughts of my duplicate    I think I will have to make that a bit more clear next time... but it wouldn't be surprising to hear one of my duplicate complaining aloud anyway...


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 12, 2004)

Of course we have showers!  Carl can dump water over my head.. just have to be inventive!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

> who reads the book and complain with a small comment at every paragraph.



You maybe listening to the book info, but sounded to me like he's commenting out loud.  Not to worry though, I'll be editing.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 12, 2004)

I think Monica is like the Sahara desert.  No one realy owns it.  But it will lie spread out in front of you for anyone that wants to visit.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> I think Monica is like the Sahara desert.  No one realy owns it.  But it will lie spread out in front of you for anyone that wants to visit.




Now that is not only funny, but likely very true.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 13, 2004)

OK I have a math/rules problem here. 

The damage saves I've had to do were DC 14. OK, if we add the protection (7 points from growth 7)to this, we get a base save of 21. Thus the weapons in question have a power level of 6 (21-15). However the way protection works is that if the attack is of a lower power level than the protection, the attack has no effect. Thus, the rifles should just bounce off. Are you using some variant rules I don't know about?

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> OK I have a math/rules problem here.
> 
> The damage saves I've had to do were DC 14. OK, if we add the protection (7 points from growth 7)to this, we get a base save of 21. Thus the weapons in question have a power level of 6 (21-15). However the way protection works is that if the attack is of a lower power level than the protection, the attack has no effect. Thus, the rifles should just bounce off. Are you using some variant rules I don't know about?
> 
> buzzard



Your math is right, and yup, we do use the alternate rule where damage is ignored if it is reduced below -5, but otherwise, can still harm you, but has a much reduced chance to do so.  I was trying to find the alternate rule, but think I can find it right now?  Noooo.

Anyway, it's the same rule I've been applying the whole while.  It lets you (and the crooks too) actually have a shot at harming people who are nigh invincible, though I think I applied one part wrong in that it should just be stun damage if the damage bonus is reduced below zero.  I'll fix that up on the next post.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*Elementor*
Vince needs to get closer to use flight with move by attack.  Remember, you are still limited to two half actions.  One half action is attack, the second is movement.  Move by attack lets you move, attack and move, where a normal person can only move up and attack (or attack, then move away).  Both attack and movement are still treated normally though.

So, in this case, you can combine an attack with 40 feet of flight movement (or 65 feet of running movement), either before or after or before AND after your attack.

Also, if I wasn't being clear, he's blocking the path.  To get by him will require either him to be dead or a DC 25 acrobatics check.  He is here to stop you from giving chase


----------



## Elementor (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Elementor*
> 
> Also, if I wasn't being clear, he's blocking the path.  To get by him will require either him to be dead or a DC 25 acrobatics check.  He is here to stop you from giving chase




Ok, party pooper it's edited.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

Party pooper indeed!  You already mostly foiled Split's plan to keep you safely contained.  You aren't supposed to be able to actually fly... just flutter.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

Found a nifty tool someone made to put movement in feet into mph as well.  I'll add it to the site once I simplify it, but basically, using half/full/sprint:

Movement 30 (3/7/14 mph; 5.5/11/22 kph)
Movement 40 (5/9/18 mph; 7/14/28 kph)
Movement 50 (6/11/23 mph; 9/18/36 kph)
Movement 65 (7/15/30 mph; 12/24/48 kph)

Using super speed bonuses, something I don't allow outside of normal combat, you move um... very fast!

Anyway, I just found this rather interesting.  Most movement rates are not enough to keep up with, say, a speeding car, and flying place to place yourself without super speed would greatly increase your travel time.

Kind of pondering how using sprint with super speed would even help stop a guy running from you in a car, since you can't do anything but sprint if you are sprinting, even with heroic surge.  I might have to ask Steve Kenson that one.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Feeling the beam press back against her, Michelle presses her powers on as the heat from the meeting energy beams builds. The energy beam creeps steadily closer to Michelle as Split cackles insanely.




Why do I get the feeling that this is going to be very, very painfull?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

Naw, you still have your force field.  And Johan is armed now.  You'd be in big trouble if it was just you against him.

You guys really kick Split's butt, just he's good at getting the drop on you.  Once you get past that, you guys have repeatedly kicked his collective butts, especially since all his doubles are one hit wonders.  He's probably developing a complex.

My sneaky mercenary is the bane of your existence, isn't he.  Especially the cannon wielding psycho Split.  Just think... that's the double of Kevin's that managed to become real.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> My sneaky mercenary is the bane of your existence, isn't he.




Yes, yes he is, if Michelle ever catches the real split she is going to kick his ass all over the place.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yes, yes he is, if Michelle ever catches the real split she is going to kick his ass all over the place.




Hey!  He has my wing!  I am going to pound him so hard his duplicates will poof as soon as they are created.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

So what you're saying is that I created an arch nemesis of truly... epic proportions


----------



## Mule (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is that I created an arch nemesis of truly... epic proportions



Why do I get the impression that Cal's pinky finger is in the corner of his mouth a la Dr. Evil.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have nothing further to add... I'll just take a bath and head to dinner.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is that I created an arch nemesis of truly... epic proportions




Personnally, it is Mia Toan I want to kick her ass... hmmm, maybe not, she may like that, I would need to find something she won't like


----------



## Velmont (Apr 14, 2004)

Cal, while I was reading the M&M FAQs, I fall on that:



> *Can you Mimic a target's Device?*
> Yes, if you are capable of mimicking powers.




Does that apply to the game, or have you rules otherwise?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> The duplicate changes the weapon to single shot mode and takes another shot at Split, taking better aim this time around (shouldn't he still have armor as it's part of my powers?).
> 
> If the two didn't spend a HP before, Johan duplicates to create a duplicate with the blaster, using extra effort and countering the fatigue. If they did use it, he moves closer to Split. In either case, he blasts at Split with Anna's gadget.



I was actually mentioning the autofire thingy, not because you got penalized for it, but because the rifle has the option if you so desire, though good lord why.

As for duplicating, remember your duplication works that you duplicate without your 'gear' aside from normal clothes, but with any picked up items like guns or in this case an energy blaster. You can spend a hero point to duplicate with your paid for gear. You can also take a power stunt so you can have it both ways. If memory serves me you've done it a few times already with heroic surge and that was my only requirement of training for the stunt.

So you can duplicate with the blaster with no extra effort. It doesn't need your armor to work; it's just attached to it. Your duplicate will have it attached to his arm.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> *Can you Mimic a target's Device?*
> Yes, if you are capable of mimicking powers.



I'd have to say no to mimicking devices. It makes zero sense to me whatsoever. How do you mimic a sword? A gun? A powered suit of armor? A car? The Headsman's Axe? Here's an extreme example.

Sanchez's power build includes an insane tally for her giant Mech. It has missiles, lasers, flight, super strength, immovability, is huge, has sensors and so on. So how the heck could mimic work on that sort of thing? I'd hate to think where the missiles would come from. Or the bullets for a gun.

Anyway, if anyone has thoughts on how it would work, let me know.  If it makes sense to me, I have no problem.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Why do I get the impression that Cal's pinky finger is in the corner of his mouth a la Dr. Evil.



I'm so busted.



> Personnally, it is Mia Toan I want to kick her ass... hmmm, maybe not, she may like that, I would need to find something she won't like



I'm thinking decapitation might be a good start 

Even _I_ don't like Mia Toan... and I made her. She scares me.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Anyway, if anyone has thoughts on how it would work, let me know.




I would see one way, but it would not be for Kevin. I would see it as an extra of gadget. It would make much more sense, but for Sanchez, monstruosity, it would be really borderline, but if you have paid for the extra needed to mimic that, maybe there would be something that make more sense.

Something like this would make a lot of sense:

Gadget
extra: mimic(powers)
extra: mimic(feats)
extra: continuous
extra: Sight (Must have seen the device in use to mimic it)
flaw: restricted - device
flaw: limited - In workshop
flaw: very slow (Must spend ? minutes of work per PP the device cost)

That could make an interesting character...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

Durn thing ate me post!

I like the gadget idea.  Something like:

Mimic +X (device powers)
 flaw: device
 flaw: only other devices
 flaw: backlash (on device)
 flaw: tainted mimicry (gain flaws of device)
 extra: device feats
 extra: ranged
 extra: all attributes

Cost 1PP per rank.

Then add expanded powers extras, though with the exception of a power suit, this wouldn't be required.  This kind of adaptive tech would be highly dangerous if it fell into the hands of evil. *cackle*  I wouldn't give continuous on this in any instance.  Too powerful.  "I mimic the death ray."

The biggest problem I have with mimicing devices is that most of them are based on items you aren't made up of, or have amunition, or power cells.  A gadget could get around this for sure.  If someone has a way around using a gadget for this, you can let me know.  Would be interesting, and I'm not against letting you learn to mimic gadgets as part of your powers if it could be explained.

Maybe I'll go post on the M&M boards


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

A few things.  If you grab the real Mrs. Raynes... everyone sure will know which is which.

The basic rule in delaying is that you can't hold an action more than 10 time units in a round.  I think the rule sucks 

I'm pretty liberal with the holding of actions and such because you guys don't abuse it on me.  If it's a vital situation, I might make you roll another initiative against her to see who goes first on that initiative, but this isn't one of those situations.  So yah, you can ready an attack in case she escapes, or prepare another illusion.  Just remember your illusions need line of sight.  Don't lose sight of the illusionary Mrs. Raynes'.

Your illusions give a pretty damn good cover bonus.  The attacker would only have a one in eight chance of actually hitting.  Of course, once she hits, the illusions would be useless.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

I made a booboo in combat for Johan.  Split is flat footed in the duel.  All three of his shots so far have hit.  Split, however, does have some armor and has made all three saves.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 14, 2004)

I will be out of town till Sunday starting tommorow. I'll be able to post stuff tonight, but after that I'll most likely be away from computers. I Calinon will run Straightjacket in an appropriate manner. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

OMG... four days of free reign with Straightjacket... some butt shall be kicked, wrassled to the ground, pinned and hurled off tall buildings!

And the fangirls of Straightjacket in the EPIC universe shall rejoice!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2004)

Let me guess, that black field over me, did it make me lost Johan's Powers and feats?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

> OOC: Without his uniform and communicator on, Vince wont be able to hear Michele unless ARIS transmits it to him.



There's an ARIS terminal right on the desk. Not only did you hear ARIS, you heard Michelle.

And good guess Velmont.  But just powers actually.  Skills and non-power related feats, you keep since it's continuous.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

And thus is Monica given a hero name!  LOL...

I'm hoping Sanjay names Johan and Vince something cool in front of the cameras.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

> _OOC: Who named *TWO* NPCs Monica anyways?_



Lots of people with the same name exist in life, why not here.  Though for sanity purposes, Mandy, Mindy... heck, Zeppo would be a better choice.  Maybe Loki's girl should be named Zeppo...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 15, 2004)

Ah, Vince and his amazing diplomacy skills...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I was actually mentioning the autofire thingy, not because you got penalized for it, but because the rifle has the option if you so desire, though good lord why.
> 
> As for duplicating, remember your duplication works that you duplicate without your 'gear' aside from normal clothes, but with any picked up items like guns or in this case an energy blaster. You can spend a hero point to duplicate with your paid for gear. You can also take a power stunt so you can have it both ways. If memory serves me you've done it a few times already with heroic surge and that was my only requirement of training for the stunt.
> 
> So you can duplicate with the blaster with no extra effort. It doesn't need your armor to work; it's just attached to it. Your duplicate will have it attached to his arm.



Ah... This is where I was confused. I remembered that it was just like normal duplication, except that I could use extra effort to duplicate with 'borrowed' equipment. But since I'm prolly picking up that stunt at the end of this issue anyway, it doesn't really matter. Though upping BAB, BDB and buying an attack power (as well as upgrading Mental Protection to full power) are also on the shopping list.. Aaaagghh!!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

So much to get... man, I feel your pain with all my characters.

Maybe the strike power on your armor as opposed to power attack, or link power attack to only when you are in your armor.  Not much you can do about that BAB and BDB thing... dang they are costly!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like I need to kick things ahead in China some.  I'll work on that today.  Hopefully we'll see a little more activity in China now that I've completed the _first_ combat situations for the New York crowd... *insert evil laugh*


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry I've been MIA... I'm down with a killer cold/flu -- I've been out of work for two days, and this is the first time I've been on ENWorld as well.  Hopefully I'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

But...but... I thought you were immune to disease!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2004)

The healer have the flu... that's lame    Take some rest, hope you'll get better soon.

And for China, well, I have no other questions...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, I'm rather stuck until the email notification is brought back up.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2004)

Can't you just check from time to time?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

Why do you think I'm referring to me? I don't email subscribe to any thread. I just use my subscriptions folders.

I'm talking about the folks who use it as their sole method of checking for new messages. You're stuck until they actually come check and post, or I say to heck with it and move things along.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Why do you think I'm referring to me?




Because its all about you.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

Comments like that is why your next dice roll is a 20.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 17, 2004)

Uh oh.  Guilty here.  I was wondering why there hadnt been any posts lately.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

The best reason why a subscription page is far superior to email notification (but not the only reason).


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

I was wishing the'd sent out an email to everyone with an email subscription to tell them.  It killed any activity on games yesterday.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 18, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> With a roll of his eyes, Vince carefully picks up Pooky and runs a couple of offices down to use the ARIS terminal there to ask his questions.



Closest terminal will be either dorm rooms or infirmary   I'll assume you'll go to the infirmary.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Comments like that is why your next dice roll is a 20.




Hey, what happened to my 20?


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2004)

The bathouse, is it only one cimmunal bath or there is many different bath, like on for wonman and one for man?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 18, 2004)

Mimic... I used it when you destroyed the vending machines without a roll *grin*

Velmont... two, like I originally described.  I don't bother distinguishing that a female is going to the female's bath house and man to the man's.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 19, 2004)

So was there nothing special for Johan, or you just left him out of the last update because of an oversight?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

If you need more than Vince coming in with a roasted weiner dog during your conversation with Nurse Ogawa, can't help you much there


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 19, 2004)

Guessed as much, just wanted to check. Those emergency medics have a wierd understanding of 'in a matter of minutes'


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey, it is New York... matter of minutes might mean 59 minutes   Oh, and I'll wrap things up on this day tonightish, so we can get on with that investigation.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "That will not be an issue. If you grab at my chest again, I shall disable you first, then scold you, rather than disable you after scolding you," she says calmly. "For a moment, I had thought you were making some sort of sexual advance towards me."




She don't know me very well, do she?!  
I had Monica throwing herself at me... and all I could do was worry about our "friendship" of all things...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

Heh, that's it exactly.  Then again, you don't know what you were grabbing at!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

Agamon from IC about page 12 said:
			
		

> "You got it, *kitten*," Sanjay says, hog-tying the unconscious gunman in rope. He then turns his attention on the wrestling match.



Who named her again?    Bus-ted!  Damn voice carries in them there waterparks.

And remember, there's always room for jello!


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2004)

I am so waiting to see Monica's reaction to her new name


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

> Then again after this, I sorta think Kitten, er I mean Monica, will get you clear on that." with that, he motions Cosmo back to the repair work.



Har har!  Man, much respect from Cosmo on that one.  

By the way, because Straightjacket is loved by the media (probably because he spends so much time talking to them), he pretty much has the fame feat for free now


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

Things will move along either tonight or tomorrow for the folks in New York.  The people in China shortly thereafter   Fun times ahead I'm sure.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Who named her again?    Bus-ted!  Damn voice carries in them there waterparks.
> 
> And remember, there's always room for jello!




I know what I freakin' posted...how 'bout this:



> "Kitten? Uh... yeah, sure. I guess that's as good a name as any."




That's my story, an' I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Things will move along either tonight or tomorrow for the folks in New York.  The people in China shortly thereafter   Fun times ahead I'm sure.





Great... and remember, next time I play one of your game, not to play a lazy guy, it makes the time long when everyone is awake and you are sleeping


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

Heh, you noticed that huh?  Nothing wrong with it really, just it may mean a few days of inactivity sometimes as other same-time-frame bits happen.  I highly doubt you'll have the problem soon *cue ominous music*


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, you noticed that huh?  Nothing wrong with it really, just it may mean a few days of inactivity sometimes as other same-time-frame bits happen.  I highly doubt you'll have the problem soon *cue ominous music*




I know, anyway, in every series, the spotlight canot be always on you. I had my serie in the Crystal Palace, someone else need to be on the first scene. I am not Wolverine after all. 

And don't worry, I will be ready to meet anything you send me


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

Amazing! Johan goes from the knowledge database to the valiant leader and the helper of ladies with self-esteem problems. Now that's quite a change, I'd say.

BTW, is Johan's armor stored in the workshop?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

I'd say your room if you want, or your storage locker in the War Room.  If it's being repaired, definitely in the workshop.  Heck, it still smelled so new and was so shiny, you probably slept in it last night!


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

Then it definately resides in Johan's room. Though I have to doubt him sleeping in it, morning stiffness and all that


----------



## Elementor (Apr 24, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> morning stiffness and all that




Monica can help with that.  Seems she is helping half the guys here already.....


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2004)

Poor Monica... everyone jumpin' to conclusions about what she does in other people's rooms


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Poor Monica... everyone jumpin' to conclusions about what she does in other people's rooms




The only jumping is Monica... from room to room, like a dorm-bunny...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2004)

She's a Duracell Kitten


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

> Johan probably got his armor before they headed off, didn't he? For _some_ reason I'm expecting a fight



Your armor is your uniform, so if everyone else is in theirs, you're in yours.  Unless your armor is out of action for some reason, then you're in your old uniform.  You wear a lighter version of the standard uniform under your armor, which is what your duplicates normally will have on while on missions.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2004)

That's what I expected, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 25, 2004)

Carl should get a negative to his Intimidate for having been beaten up badly by a gangly little Chinese girl...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Carl should get a negative to his Intimidate for having been beaten up badly by a gangly little Chinese girl...



Well, he didn't want to hurt her heh.  And she is remarkably cute and bubbly, gangly or not.  Other than the frying pan, it probably wasn't all bad.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

I have no Hero Point benchmarks for X12, so unless you state it in a post, he gets no re-rolls during combat.  Not that it will matter much as you can't actually hurt Carl.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I have no Hero Point benchmarks for X12, so unless you state it in a post, he gets no re-rolls during combat.  Not that it will matter much as you can't actually hurt Carl.




Damage Rolls: Total of 15 or less.
Saves: Total of 10 or less.
Attacks: Total of 10 or less.

Not really important that I can't actually hurt him... I'm obviously not thinking clearly if I picked a fight with the giant in the first place...


----------



## Elementor (Apr 26, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> _OOC: Case closed, damn Loki's good.  (Let me guess, it's not that simple...)_




Actually it probably is that simple.  We are dealing with a Mole here.  And I recall a certain illusionary road that was meant to cover a getaway I wasnt present at.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2004)

I was wondering. As I've trained to mimic everyone powers, who can I mimic without backlash? And who I need a HP to have no backlash? And who I just can't mimic at all... Or do I ask the question each time I want to mimic an EPIC?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2004)

A bit rushed at work, so here's a quick synopsis from memory.

You can't spend a hero point to negate backlash.  You can spend it to re-roll saving throws on backlash though.

As for EPIC members, this might be a bit off as I'm not at home with my sheets.  Things may change as well as adventures roll onward.

Amazon
No backlash.  Might kill Kevin if he tries to mimic the mental link between her and Dara.

Loki
Backlash on skills if Kevin uses all attributes extra.  Also backlash if he tries to mimic his sleight of hand. (DC 16)

Metal Mistress
Cannot mimic magnetic control (DC 19 AND DC 17)

Johan
Backlash on skills if Kevin uses all attributes extra.  Also backlash if he tries to mimic computers and search. (DC 16)

Neutron
Cannot mimic transmutation (DC 20)

Speed Demon
Cannot mimic super speed (DC 17).  Cannot mimic all feats as there are too many.  He has 10 feats Kevin could mimic.  (DC 19)

Straightjacket
Cannot mimic growth (DC 16).  Backlash on skills if Kevin uses all attributes extra.  Also backlash if he tries to mimic his escape artist (DC 17)

X12
Cannot mimic super-con.  Backlash if Kevin attempts to use all attributes extra. (DC 17).  Cannot mimic durability feat (no backlash, tied to super-con)

Anna
Can't mimic battlesuit or related feats, but no backlash on skills.  Never really tried to mimic her powers.

Carl
Can't mimic vibration control (DC 16)

Cosmo
Has thusfar refused to allow Kevin to mimic him again, claiming it is too dangerous.

Dara
No backlash.  Will probably kill Kevin if he attempts to mimic the mental link between her and Raisa.

Jackal
No clue.  No opportunity.

Monica
Can't mimic her cat form (DC 17).  Electrical, super senses and amazing saves you can.  Using all attributes when Kevin mimics her powers makes him suffer backlash (DC 17)

Rebound
No backlash

Tara
Cannot mimic her own insectoid abilities (DC 22 AND DC 17).  Can mimic insect control (no backlash)

Senior Epic Members
Kevin has been outright warned to never mimic a senior member without their express permission and supervision.  As an example why:  If you mimic Sanchez's skills, you would suffer backlash 8 times (3 at 17, 2 at 19 and 3 at 22).  Most have been unwilling to let Kevin mimic them, due to the danger to him, and the fact he has demonstrated that he is gloriously unstable mentally and putting their powers in his hands is not safe.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You can't spend a hero point to negate backlash.  You can spend it to re-roll saving throws on backlash though.




Ok, when I was talking of HP, I shoudl have written Extra effort, to increase power (by 2) or to gain an extra (expended powers). Except that, thanks.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2004)

Stuff listed at DC 16 will allow you to mimic the power/skill without backlash using extra effort to increase your extra capacity.  In the case of two dc's being listed, the first is for PP cost, the second for PL cost.  So basically, Carl's vibration control and Straighjacket's growth are all that will gain you.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 28, 2004)

Since we've had no action in China from Raisa in a few days, I'll NPC her for now and move things ahead.  Same for Vince in Arizona, so we can get on to more important factoids.

I'll wait for Michelle to decide on any actions she might want to take at Methesda, now that Stephanie has responded to her and I've better described the security and room you are in and Sanjay has fallen asleep


----------



## Deva (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry about the not posting in a while. Nasty headaches the last few days have made my brain mush. Brain still kinda squishy, but will try to pay more attention.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2004)

First concept arts for the upcoming comicization of Issue 1 (still far in the future, but still). The pics depict Raisa as she looks in Issue 1, more or less. The final version will prolly change a bit, but that's the base I'll be using for her.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

Sweeeeet!  Anime Raisa


----------



## Mimic (Apr 30, 2004)

very cool Dalamar, can't wait to see what everyone else looks like.


----------



## Deva (May 1, 2004)

*GLEE!*

Very cool Dalamar!


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2004)

Wow, cool, Dalamar.  A comic, that's a great deal of effort, isn't it?  Not to say, I wouldn't want to see it...


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

Pretty cool. I can't wait to see everyone in action...


----------



## Hellzon (May 1, 2004)

*Sticks ugly mug inside thread.
W00t! Eagerly antipi.. anticpi... awaiting the real thing.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the positive comments, everybody.

And while turning this into a webcomic (sorry, I don't have anywhere near the wealth required for making an actual published comic ) can turn rather work heavy, I've been thinking of making one for a while now. And lookee here, a story just waiting to be grapped! And at least for the time being, only the 'cover' of each issue is going to be in color, so that makes it a lot easier on me.


----------



## buzzard (May 1, 2004)

Before I continue my argument with Michelle I need to know some background on the world. Is the NAA a police state or not? If it is not, I will continue arguing. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

Nope not a police state. It's much like the USA/Canada are today.

http://members.monarch.net/stomped/EPICworld.htm

Oh, and I forgot to add, if you want to argue further, you guys are doing it infront of Murphy.


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

> "What part of EPIC being a sanctioned law enforcement agency did you not get? This is the NAA, not some tin pot dictatorship. You don't go trampling the rights of people just because you suspect things. Your attitude has all the charm of the gulag. Maybe before the next outing you should get Dara to incorporate jackboots into your costume. Whether or not my actions have bearing on any public image, what is right and legal are what they are. You want to commit felonies, go ahead, but I won't be a party to them. I don't care if Thunder has delusions of godhood, I won't put myself above the law. There are legal ways of approaching this. If you are not willing to follow them, you're no better than the criminals. "



Heh, bet that's gonna have repercussions.


----------



## Mimic (May 1, 2004)

I want to know why he would wait until the middle of a mission to bring up any moral objections he might have.


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

Yup, kinda curious there too.  It wasn't secret that Thunder gave you the go ahead to circumvent the law on this.


----------



## Mimic (May 1, 2004)

Straightjacket is a drama queen?


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

Pfft, naw.  He's a Paladin 

And he's a very good distraction.  Especially considering how crappy a distraction Sanjay is!


----------



## Mimic (May 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Pfft, naw.  He's a Paladin




Aren't Paladins drama queens?


----------



## buzzard (May 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nope not a police state. It's much like the USA/Canada are today.
> 
> http://members.monarch.net/stomped/EPICworld.htm
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to add, if you want to argue further, you guys are doing it infront of Murphy.




Oh, good that I know that now that I've said my piece. Thanks. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (May 2, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I want to know why he would wait until the middle of a mission to bring up any moral objections he might have.




Because the approach you are trying is fundamentally stupid. It will have two results:

A) Fail (yeah, we'll sneak around in a high security location, which of course won't have security cameras. Right. )
B) Make us come out looking like criminals for sneaking around ineptly trying to cause trouble for a legitimate business. 

Why haven't we scouted out the place before hand? Why didn't we try a real covert action? Why didn't someone try to hack their computer and find some real evidence? No, we walk in and accounce that we're EPIC, and then try to act covertly. Brilliant. Why don't we hire a billboard across the street saying "EPIC will be by sometime to rifle through your computers and files, please don't look"

John isn't the sharpest tool in the shed so he is not going to be coming up with such plans, but plenty of these characters are smarter and should use those intelligence point which seems to have been wasted. If Thunder came up with this plan, he is an idiot.  

Call me a paladin, fine. However you guys are doing unlawful stupid. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (May 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Pfft, naw.  He's a Paladin
> 
> And he's a very good distraction.  Especially considering how crappy a distraction Sanjay is!




Straightjacket is acting like the majority of superheroes in comics used to act. Barring the dark comics era of the late 80's/early 90s, this was pretty much the modus operandi of four color heroes. Even Batman had the sense to do underhanded things when nobody could detect it. If this campaign isn't about heroes that act like heroes, do be clear about it. After the lecture that Speed Demon got about saving innocent folks, I rather assumed we were supposed to be heroes, not anti-heroes. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (May 2, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Call me a paladin, fine. However you guys are doing unlawful stupid.




First of all I was just kidding, I hope you know that, no offense was ever intended.

None of the characters are what you could call subtle (except maybe Johan and he was needed else where) so a covert operation is doomed from the start and since it was stated that the company is so dirty that they would not even notify the police/feds if we just walked in a took what we needed, that was the route she decided to take. Although it was pretty clear that threatening them with a search warrent would have been laughed at considering that most law enforcement were just waiting to get a look inside, perhaps that is their plan all along. We could be the loop hole they needed or maybe Thunder does have the warrents and just didn't tell us.

Getting back to us, I know that it's not the world's greatest plan but she is young (and although smart) is inexperienced about this type of thing, plus the longer you wait the better chance that the company is either a) destroying or b) hiding the information that we need. Besides the end justifies the means is something she would believe in.

Although my original question stands, it was fairly obvious that we were to go and take what we wanted (at least to me.) 

All in all, it's good roleplay, so it's a good thing...


----------



## Calinon (May 2, 2004)

Heroes yes, but four color?  This is far from a four color world.  Needlessly endangering innocents is still bad.  Protecting people and battling mutants is important, but sometimes those legal lines will have to be crossed.  Plus Methesay isn't just some corporation.  It's suspected of illegal activities.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 2, 2004)

I see buzzard's point, though --

Trying to sneak in during broad daylight is probably far from a good idea.  Even with the mutant powers available for this mission, broad daylight infilitration is going to end badly, just from a logistical standpoint -- even if you can somehow circumvent recording devices, you're trying to sneak into the building at the time when it's at its highest levels of human activity.


I didn't think we were four-color.  However, we are high-strung teens... perhaps, as teens, we've gotten ahead of ourselves in the thinking curve on this plan.  I think the scene will be pretty interesting, nonetheless...


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2004)

Hey, how'd this turn into an OOC arguement?  Each PC believes what they believe is the best way to handle this, it should be left at that.  Buzzard's right, though, we tried to do this the right way first, doing it the wrong way second could lead to trouble, but trouble is fun. 

That said, Neutron really doesn't like SJ (can ya tell?), and would probably do the opposite of whatever he proposed, despite how wise it is.


----------



## Mimic (May 2, 2004)

I don't think it as sneaking more so just sort of walking up to a computer and going from there, a lot of people will have a list of usernames and passwords written down somewhere by the monitor, especially in big companies.

You would be amazed at where you can go if you radiate a "I am supposed to be here" attitude.

Of course that only gets you so far and then the fire fight starts.


----------



## buzzard (May 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heroes yes, but four color?  This is far from a four color world.  Needlessly endangering innocents is still bad.  Protecting people and battling mutants is important, but sometimes those legal lines will have to be crossed.  Plus Methesay isn't just some corporation.  It's suspected of illegal activities.




If EPIC regularly ignores the law, I can't see how they would maintain government sanction. I could imagine that if they do it in a hush-hush manner, they could get away from it by the authorities deliberately looking the other way, but something like breaking into a company in broad daylight just won't fly IMHO. I can just see the 6 O'Clock news "EPIC attacks legitimate businessman". 

Now mind you SJ won't act to stop you, and he will bail you out if the excrement hits the ventilator. But he'd be willing to tell Thunder he was wrong if he suggested an open attack on someone without proof. 

What I saw the briefing as meaning was to go there, make threats, and maybe provoke something into happening with strong language and being pushy. Sneaking around like a thief wasn't an option I had seen as likely. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (May 2, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> What I saw the briefing as meaning was to go there, make threats, and maybe provoke something into happening with strong language and being pushy. Sneaking around like a thief wasn't an option I had seen as likely.




But still ultimately whether by force or by stealth we would be taking the information with out consent, it would be better to get what we need without endangering people and property.


----------



## Calinon (May 3, 2004)

Sorry gang, I'm really burned out from tax time and will be reducing the number of posts I do to one or two a day.  Probably also a major reason for general grumpiness by me on several message boards too.  Luckily, I'm playing City of Heroes to unwind, so am still in super duper hero mode 

Calling all Raisa's... you playing CoH with me doesn't get you off posting!


----------



## Elementor (May 4, 2004)

Raisa promises to make a post in the morning.


----------



## Agamon (May 4, 2004)

And when you're done here, I'll direct you both over to my game, as well...


----------



## Deva (May 5, 2004)

Don't be blaming me for not posting. Most of the time when I try to access the site it's incredibly slow and my post is lost, or I can't even get here.

So   !!


----------



## Calinon (May 6, 2004)

Sorry for the double update... just advancing China a bit to get into my devious plans so the two groups end the issue at the same time.


----------



## Elementor (May 10, 2004)

Calinon, please NPC me for the next 2 weeks since as you know I will be away on business.


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

How long will it take Thunder to get to us?


----------



## Calinon (May 13, 2004)

Like I'm going to tell you that


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

Can't fault me for asking


----------



## Calinon (May 13, 2004)

Heh, don't ask me, ask him.


----------



## Mimic (May 14, 2004)

That would be way too easy.


----------



## Calinon (May 14, 2004)

I'll resolve initiative sometime probably tomorrow.  Your bluff was already seen through.  It's an automatic failure.


----------



## buzzard (May 14, 2004)

I guess you didn't want the pin to work eh?

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (May 14, 2004)

How do you mean?  

Getting a pin takes two rounds if I read the rules right.

Round 1
Make an attack roll.  If you hit, you start a grapple by putting a hold on the opponent and possibly dealing damage.  You are now grappling.

Round 2
As an attack action you can do further damage to your opponent, pin him, break another's pin or escape a pin.  Since it is an attack action as well, starting the grapple and starting a pin can't happen in one round unless you have a feat that allows it.

I'm pretty sure I did it right, I was reading up on it again to make sure while doing the round.  Heck, I even said you had hold of his arm, making one cannon kind of useless.

Anyway, expect possibly spotty updates for a while, as I quit my job today.


----------



## buzzard (May 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> How do you mean?
> 
> Getting a pin takes two rounds if I read the rules right.
> 
> ...




I'd have to check, but I believe it works that on the first action (given the Spycraft like system of 2  half actions) I made a grapple attack and succeeded. The second of the 2 half actions would have been the pin. My initial attack should do no damage, as it is a grapple attack. After I have grappled a target I can decide to either damage them, or move to a pin on my next action. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (May 15, 2004)

Except that, as grapple checks, both are actually attacks.  I know in D&D it takes two rounds.  I've only read Stargate, so I'm not sure how it works in Spycraft.  Could be a question for Steve.


----------



## buzzard (May 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Except that, as grapple checks, both are actually attacks.  I know in D&D it takes two rounds.  I've only read Stargate, so I'm not sure how it works in Spycraft.  Could be a question for Steve.




Spycraft and Stargate are the same rules. The half action mechanic used in M&M is from that system. 

I'm a currently reading the rules, and I have to say they are a touch ambiguous. I can see either interpretation. 

OK, I just noticed a major difference in the M&M half action mechanic. Calinon is correct. In Spycraft you can use both half actions to attack. In M&M you can only use one. That's a big difference that I didn't know about. 

Ok don't mind me, I was mistaken. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (May 15, 2004)

something screwy made for multiple post


----------



## buzzard (May 15, 2004)

see above


----------



## Agamon (May 15, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I meant by my post.  And I know SG1 is the Spycraft system, but I've only _read_ it, haven't played it yet, so I was unsure how that system dealt with it.


----------



## Calinon (May 18, 2004)

X12, where are you going?  Docks?  Just generally into town?  After the fleeing thug from Master Wen's Academy?


----------



## Mordane76 (May 18, 2004)

From where you had described, I thought the hill was adjacent to and overlooking the docks -- so I assumed that I was heading towards armed men that were harrassing people in the area surrounding the docks.  I see now we're still outside of town if we're on the hill, so my mistake there.  



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Dara perched on the back behind X12. Luckily, about forty feet down, it fires up, and the two blast past the others into town, but are still not fast enough to catch the fleeing Thug. The Thug appears to be heading to the center of town.





Your post also made it sound like we had no hope of catching the thug.  I'm going to say I'm definitely not chasing him further; if he's already in town, he'll likely lead Dara and I into a situation in which we're outnumbered.  I'm going to say X12 will leave Dara with her instructions, try to locate a 'weapon,' and head in the direction of the dock fire.  If I come across wounded people or a roving band of men before I make it there, then I will assist/confront them instead.


----------



## Calinon (May 22, 2004)

I'm having extreme ISP issues, so posts might be very far between.  Sorry.


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2004)

More character likenesses, this time of Johan and Cosmo (shame on you if you can't tell them apart )


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2004)

Another one of Cosmo, this time in his favorite pass of time: insulting somebody.


----------



## Calinon (May 22, 2004)

I can just hear him saying, "You suck, goat boy!"


----------



## Calinon (May 27, 2004)

Just a bit of stuff to wrap up in China and I'll conclude the issue and you'll all have a happy 5 points to spend on stuff.  I got a little off on my timing 

Just post and lemme know what you wanna do with your points.


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2004)

I should have 10 points so I will get the extra snare for forcefield and 1 to base defense.


----------



## Calinon (May 27, 2004)

Okie dokie.

And man, talk about botching rolls.  Poor Nova.


----------



## buzzard (May 27, 2004)

All this getting burnt/scraped/shot/clawed/smashed/bashed/lacerated and otherwise abused makes me think I ought to consider some points in regeneration. However I would ask if this is permissable. 

Also, I will be out of touch as of this afternoon. Gaming con this weekend is where I will be. I trust Calinon will run John in a manner which will meet his fans approval. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

Well, I want to save to raise my power, but at the same time, the training havn't be useless, so I will save 2 points and spend 3. Now, I hesitate:

+1 Str, Dex and Con
or +1 Str, +2 Con
or +1 BAB

Not sure yet, so I'll be back with it soon.


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2004)

Gain Equipment stunt to Duplication (2 points)
Raise Mental Protection to +4 (2 points)
Gain +1 to Amazing Save (Reflex) (1 point)

No changes to HP spending despite the changed saves.


----------



## Calinon (May 27, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> All this getting burnt/scraped/shot/clawed/smashed/bashed/lacerated and otherwise abused makes me think I ought to consider some points in regeneration. However I would ask if this is permissable.
> 
> Also, I will be out of touch as of this afternoon. Gaming con this weekend is where I will be. I trust Calinon will run John in a manner which will meet his fans approval.
> 
> buzzard



You don't really need to take regeneration.  Personally, I'd suggest rapid healing.  That should cover any recovery not handled by healing (which I try to make sure you have ample supply of, even if X is in another country, raising the dead).

I know the alternate damage rule makes things a bit harder and you take more damage, but it also makes it so you can hurt the higher level villains physically without having power or penetrating attack, which nobody has.

Oh, and have fun at the Gaming Con


----------



## Agamon (May 28, 2004)

I think maybe the Endurance feat might be appropriate for Neutron.    I'll save the other 3 points.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> OOC:  I know all about PL9, and of course you don't get your points until the end of the issue.  Bahaha.





You're cold, man... 


Powerless is fine... Nova is alive, and that's all that matters to me.  What happens after that, well... that just makes for more interesting stories!  I'm just happy to contribute to the story in some indelible way.


----------



## Calinon (May 28, 2004)

Actually, I'm being pretty nice 

DC30 is tough to get and you can acheive it which is great for the team.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm being pretty nice
> 
> DC30 is tough to get and you can acheive it which is great for the team.





True... you could have taken me up on the offer, and then I've be out the points.  Now, I can make that choice anyway if I choose to, or spend them elsewhere, so thank you.


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

I'll go with the +2 Con and the +1 ST. I'll save the 2 other points for later use.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 29, 2004)

Since I'm out of commission for the remainder of the issue, is there anything in being 'struck completely powerless by the effort' I should take into consideration when considering point expenditures?  This is similar in nature to the being struck completely powerless from regrowing Vince's wing, correct, or something else?

I have some ideas about how I might spend my points... but I was hoping for a little more idea on my condition in the event it might change my plans.


----------



## Calinon (May 29, 2004)

Nothing that should affect your point expenditure. Just gotta wrap up Velmont's situation before I can post the epilogue and start the next issue.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nothing that should affect your point expenditure. Just gotta wrap up Velmont's situation before I can post the epilogue and start the next issue.




5 Pts:
4pts - Partial Extra: Increased Power (Flaw: Drain) +4 on my Resurrection in Healing.  If you'll allow this, I'll be able to add again 4 Ranks (So Resurrection +10) to my Resurrection, in exchange for draining my Healing ability in a fashion similar to Regrowth.

+1 Charisma (11 -> 12; increases all Cha skills by 1)


----------



## Mordane76 (May 30, 2004)

And... just when I thought Kevin was starting to see the advantage of group participation...


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

Just when I thought Kevin would had a chance to stay in the EPIC... but his anger is so high now, that he is just too stupid. He has been insulted, ridiculized (that still pass), they kill Nova, and have just too much bad memories related to the Red Rose, but he wants to make himself clear to the Red Rose. Stay away from him or they'll pay with there life next time... but as I have serious doubt that he was the cause of Nova's death (he is just too furious to think about that possibility), it will break him if he learn that... anyway, we will see how it comes out.


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2004)

Just remember rule number five...


----------



## Agamon (May 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just remember rule number five...




Is that "No poofters" or "There is no Fight Club"?


----------



## Elementor (May 30, 2004)

Vince should have 7 pts to spend now then.  I figured there is no point posting at the moment since it is just Kevin with stuff left to do.

Spend 2 pts on Feat See Invisible as his his eye sight continues to improve
Spend 5 pts on 2 Str, 2 Dex and 1 Con.  Since he is apparently in a "growth spurt" it would seem to make sense to take these now.

If any of these are not ok, I can fix it when I get back.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Is that "No poofters" or "There is no Fight Club"?




Actually... as the order goes... there is NOOOOO... Rule #5... 

EDIT... I stand corrected... there is NOOOO... Rule #6.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

I'll be a few days updating characters; be patient with me   And Issue 5 is up.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

Click here for the new OOC thread as our current one grows larger.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thread locked on 6/29/04 by Brother Shatterstone


----------

